# Music Dept. Convo #2 - Welcome all Chickenshit Conformists! Pseudo-talk galore!



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 10, 2006)

Second convo for my favorite people. Continue here.


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2006)

I might see Blackalicious supported by lifesavas on the 17th, and Opeth supported by Dark Tranq. on the 19th 

The House Of Blues is back, Im so happy.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

I want a house of blues... =[


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2006)

The House of blues is the best place on the planet. It's where I hugged Sam


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

....crusty muthafucka arsehole bitch! Now where mah fifty bucks?!


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 10, 2006)

I LOST MY CAPO!?!?$%^&*W@#$% UGHhhhh!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Can't play Cinder And Smoke with out a capo. =D


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 10, 2006)

I cherished that capo too  it was like $%&^ 10 bucks!


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm writing a dark anime style story and I need something fast paced to listen to while plotting. Any suggestions?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Mine was fifteen Euro.


----------



## mow (Mar 10, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> ....crusty muthafucka arsehole bitch! Now where mah fifty bucks?!



...


did you say something, bitch? 



			
				Smoochy the Rhino said:
			
		

> I'm writing a dark anime style story and I need something fast paced to listen to while plotting. Any suggestions?



OhGr!

I'm sending it your way in a bit.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, you still need to get me that god damn t-shirt and signed album, muthafucka. Now where mah fifty bucks?!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Wich one is j00 moe?

:>


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

The one that looks like Whoopie Goldberg.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 10, 2006)

LMAO! moe makes me want to get a I&W shirt


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> The one that looks like Whoopie Goldberg.



Kewl.

Moe is a keeewl guy.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeah, Moe is a gay guy.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Yeh.

I didn't know that.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Do you know which meaning of the word I'm using?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Happy or Homo?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, in Moe's case, you can use both, ya know?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

No one was sending me *Embrace - Embrace* so I bought it off the inarweb.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 10, 2006)

Uploading my first pimpage ever. =D


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

How does it feel to be boned up the arse by Moe devirginized?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Jesus Christ.

The languuaggeee motheerrr fuckkkkeerrsss!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Anyone interested in seeing a pictar of Moe's cawck?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

I'll pass.

:>


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Too bad, you're getting a look!


Moe likes his outdoor sex.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Jesus.

He must kill the girl he fucks.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Why do you think Moe is wanted in those other fourty-nine lesser states?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

lol, his cumshots go out the girls mouth.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, though he is impotent.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

He rapes them by accident.

I he cant her them telling him to stop fucking them, cause his dick going in and out her pussy are SOOOO loud.

xD

I'm so horrible.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

Yes, you're a sick, sick puppy. On another note, Cap'n Sham requested that we focus more on music conversations.

So which artists have you been fapping to lately?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Bad Brains, Sugar(Bob Moulds post Husker Du, pre-solo albums), Husker Du, DRI, etc.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm getting hard just listening to Shaped Like A Gun right now, the guy sounds so much like Cobain, it's uncanny.


----------



## olaf (Mar 10, 2006)

hey what happened to the 'gether+sign' thread. I went to sleep for an hour or two, and *bam* thread goes to Konoha Sanitation.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

It was time for an upgraded version, it happens all the time.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a few posts?


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Mar 10, 2006)

*interrupts two person convo* 

I haven't really listened to anything new lately.  Its mostly re-runs, or my I-pod on the go mix.  I still have my Fat Jon/DangerDoom/Anime OST's/GSYBE! mixes.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

My iPod has been undergoing some changes recently.

ALL HAIL LED ZEPPELIN!


----------



## Kucheeky Badkuya (Mar 10, 2006)

You poser. XDD

I actually uploaded there Special Edition DVD to my I-pod Video.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 10, 2006)

No poser, just enjoying my rediscovery of Led Zep.


----------



## cloin (Mar 10, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I might see Blackalicious supported by lifesavas on the 17th, and Opeth supported by Dark Tranq. on the 19th



Yeah, Opeth and Dark Tranquillity are playing here next Saturday.  Rest assured, I'll be there.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 10, 2006)

*cries over missing Opeth and DT*

Thank god for the free Bedouin SOundclash show on Monday.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 10, 2006)

Where's that on at Cata?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 10, 2006)

The Back Alley downtown Calgary.

 It's an Industry Night, so, only by having your name on the list can you go.

I basically forced my boss to guarantee I was on the list XD


----------



## Sid (Mar 10, 2006)

3.30am Pink Floyd 

oh yeah


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 10, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> No poser, just enjoying my rediscovery of Led Zep.


What did I tell you about the abbreviation, Cinder?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 10, 2006)

*SUUGGARR!* is a cool band.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 10, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> hey what happened to the 'gether+sign' thread. I went to sleep for an hour or two, and *bam* thread goes to Konoha Sanitation.


It is traditional to kill a Convo thread after 2000 posts, the first went to 2500 something because I've been busy and lazy and haven't been modding here properly.

So I got off my lazy ass today and cleaned the place up a bit.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> What did I tell you about the abbreviation, Cinder?


And I don't really give a shit. My laziness > Your opinion on the matter. =D


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2006)

Is this freaking sweet or not?

Trane & Dolphy - Impressions

Just listen to that awesome sax intro by Dolph (and check out his beard), and look at Trane losing himself in the groove

Dammit, why wasnt I born in the 40's?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

Because you lack the beard.


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2006)

that was such a low blow XD

Janet Jackson Feat. Q-Tip - Gone 'Til It's Gone

Such a smooth track. Q-tip's bebop flow > everyone (_Now why you wanna go and do that love?_. He seriosuly needs to collab with Madlib and/or DOOM. 
_
The Abstract Meets The Madvillians - Abstract Madvilliany_


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

....Janet Jackson?


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2006)

Just listen to it before you start with your complaints


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

I have. XD It's a pretty sweet track. But I still can't stand the Jacksons.


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 11, 2006)

I've finally joined a band. Ironically enough, the bass player quit the day after I joined. Due to this, I might have to play bass until we find a new one. But until then, I'm lead guitar.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 11, 2006)

GAH!

Today was the love <3  Art college was like heaven.... and not to mention all the hot artsy guys there xDDDD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

Made out with your sister today? '_'


----------



## Voynich (Mar 11, 2006)

Nyu you perv.


You suck.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

And you do dirty things at sleep-overs. =D


----------



## Voynich (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh keep your big clap shut =/  I can do whatever the fuck I like. Go bother someone else.


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 11, 2006)

THe album moe sent me yesterday made me hallucinate. I'm still going over albums sent by catatonik. it was an interesting night.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 11, 2006)

I need La Ruda Salska. Someone pimped it ages ago and I lost it xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

Smoochy the Rhino said:
			
		

> THe album moe sent me yesterday made me hallucinate. I'm still going over albums sent by catatonik. it was an interesting night.



Which album was it?


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2006)

OhGr; curtesy of Cata =]

If anyone is up for it, I have an extremely difficult listen to share. _Shalabi Effect - S/T_. 131 minutes of miniamlistic pyscedallica mixed with eastern and arabic tones. It's a hefty one.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh, send, muthafucka, send! I love Eastern and Arabic sounds.  And you still need to get that Irish pimpage!


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 11, 2006)

Fucking saddest news. My comptuer fried, as I said before, and I lost aaaaall my music. Luckily I have most of it on my laptop but yeah it is sad. Anyways, I just built a new computer and I have around 200 gigs to fill.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

MUTHAFUCKADICKSUCKING-! -gets raped by Moe-

...I envy your HD space, Ryan.. >.>


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 11, 2006)

NEWS FLASH!

For those of you who didn't know before you'll know now. For those of you who did, it's the same girl.

Long story short: Girl has crush on me for 6 months. She breaks up with her boyfriend and tells me about said crush. Just when I was about to see her, she basically says: "oh, by the way, fuck off" and gets back together with said boyfriend.

Needless to say, this sucks.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

Tell her to get a sixty feet pole and shove it up her arse. Yes, _all_ the way up.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 11, 2006)

Don't you just love women? xDD

Get used to it, it's common practice. Men are just playtoys ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

And women are too fickle to understand. But yes, women are to be loved.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 11, 2006)

Dammit I didn't know there was a second convo. Well hopefully some Led Zep will calm me down.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

YOU NEED KOOL-AID!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 11, 2006)

I GOT THE DISCHORD 1981 RELEASE OF *Dischord: The Year in 7"s*

OMFG IT ROOCKKKSSS!


----------



## Sid (Mar 11, 2006)

so like

I was searching around on DC++ a few minutes ago.

and I find this guy who has 1.3 TB (Terabyte) shared. Purely music

17604 albums


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 11, 2006)

Thats like a recordshop.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 11, 2006)

Take it, take it all!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

JESUS JEEBUS CHRIST! O_O A multiple TB HD space, and over 17k albums?!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 11, 2006)

Wibble.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

That man is my God...


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 11, 2006)

That man is going to get his ass sued by the RIAA so much that in prison, even the big black man named Bubba is going to say "he's had enough."


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2006)

Hey, it ain't illegal if you don't get caught.

G'night bitches.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 11, 2006)

Shouldn't we sticky this thread? =)


----------



## mow (Mar 11, 2006)

Nah, Dave will continue posting retarded comments, thereby bumping it the whole time, so a sticky isnt needed realy . Plus there's a good number of stickies floating about.

Hows everyones weekend coming along?


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 12, 2006)

Very uneventful, but I have no problem with that!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 12, 2006)

Weekend?

Oh, those day off thingies.

Yeah...umm....haven't had one yet.


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2006)

DyersEve said:
			
		

> Very uneventful, but I have no problem with that!



Those are the best ones actually ;]

Im currently having my mind blown away by Boards of canada


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 12, 2006)

HOMEWORK! HOMEWORK! HOMEWORK! Someone shoot my social teacher.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 12, 2006)

That'll cost you

atleast 100 K in a secured swiss bank account to be available for my return from a potential prison sentence.


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2006)

Cataonik is wanted in over 15 nations.


----------



## Sublime (Mar 12, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> so like
> 
> I was searching around on DC++ a few minutes ago.
> 
> ...



Sounds suspicious... :S 

If there's really a guy who'd have over 1.3 TB just for sharing music, then that'd be way awesome.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 12, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> The House of blues is the best place on the planet. It's where I hugged Sam



Send me the shirt in which you hugged him so I may rub it on myself. 

And I don't mean my chest.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

Blow me, Moe. 

AND CANBEK OMG YOU HOMOSEXUALTHEMARSVOLTAFANBOYLOVAR!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 12, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Cataonik is wanted in over 15 nations.


For murder? Or for his cult of ED!ism?


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 12, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> For murder? Or for his cult of ED!ism?


What's the difference?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

Awesome music?


----------



## less (Mar 12, 2006)

I was up a cabin in the woods this weekend with my colleagues. I brought a plethora of tasty music, a bottle of tasty scotch, enough cigarettes to kill Clint Eastwood and eighteen bottles of beer. I also brought my laptop, as I was to write two reviews and an interview while I was up there, whisky, colleagues and all. Surprisingly, this plan proved to be somewhat flawed. Now I'm hung over, filthy and tired, and I have to write two reviews and an interview before going home to get a shower.

Don't believe the hype. Journalism sucks.

P.S: When you're going trekking in the goddamn snowy Norwegian woods, bring beer in cans instead of bottles. The bottles really add to the weight. Just a tip.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 12, 2006)

Just came back form our country house, boring as always, accept the part where me and my sister drank coke mixed with vodka while poking fun at Jeepers Creepers 2. <___<;;


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 12, 2006)

What a horrible filme....not that the first was a masterpiece or anything.

in fact. What a fucking horrible pair of films.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 12, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> What a horrible filme....not that the first was a masterpiece or anything.
> 
> in fact. What a fucking horrible pair of films.


 
Yep, just a waste of their time. O:
We just watched it, because we were half bored*drunk*.
u.u;;


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

You can tell Cata is a fanatic.


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 12, 2006)

About two weeks ago, I found out my sister smokes weed. She's coming home on thursday and she is going to bring some good shit from the hippies at college. Oh yeah, I know you guys are jealous.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

Can't say I am.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

Weed is severly overrated. 


*grin*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

Not to mention extremely easy to obtain in Holland.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes. And thus not all that interesting. You know something is getting old when your mom is bringing it home and asking you if you want some too.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

My mother never did that. Though I bet I would get some money from her for weed if I asked her.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 12, 2006)

XD

What kind of high does weed give anyway? It's nothing like alchohole right?


> I was up a cabin in the woods this weekend with my colleagues. I brought a plethora of tasty music, a bottle of tasty scotch, enough cigarettes to kill Clint Eastwood and eighteen bottles of beer. I also brought my laptop, as I was to write two reviews and an interview while I was up there, whisky, colleagues and all. Surprisingly, this plan proved to be somewhat flawed. Now I'm hung over, filthy and tired, and I have to write two reviews and an interview before going home to get a shower.


Haha, "Fear and loathing in las vegas" journalism style you have [/yoda]


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

It's comparable to some effects of alcohol at lower intake.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 12, 2006)

I thought alchohol makes you low...


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

It just gives me a headache. I'd take those burnsticks they have at those new age clap trap stores ovger the smell of weed anyday @.@


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

I don't do either, anyway. I bet I'm the only member of the Music Dept. who doesn't smoke, drink or do drugs. XD


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

lemme see...I don't smoke, I drink about twice a year and my drugs intake is rather low..aka twice a year maybe xD  Maybe I'll level up on one of those xD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 12, 2006)

Start smoking, smoking is cool.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm asthmatic so no thanks xD  If I wanna smoke I'll just make out with one ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

Hahaha. XD Smoking is only cool when done by the likes of Slash, Jimi Hendrix, Eddie Van Halen and such. As I am not like the before mentioned, I shall not smoke.

Besides, smokes in Holland are FUCKING expensive.


----------



## less (Mar 12, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Start smoking, smoking is cool.


Smoking is way cooler than extreme sports. It's way more expensive, and you *know* you're gonna die for sure. Not this "Hey, parachuting is really quite dangerous when you think about it"-shit. Cigarettes kill you, and we all know it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

That, and cigs can kill those around you, too.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

Facts ftw.


And for the price of a packet of cigs you can go see a very awesome concert xPPP


----------



## less (Mar 12, 2006)

@the kill those around you-comment:Well, I don't drive a car so I more than make up for that statistic.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 12, 2006)

I only smoke when I'm depressed or weird in some sort of way. u_U It helps me calm down.
But I don't do it regularly.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> @the kill those around you-comment:Well, I don't drive a car so I more than make up for that statistic.



I drive a horse so I'm with you on that...then again... =/ I already managed to damage 3 cars with my horse xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

I can drive a car... I'm just not allowed to. >.>


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

Same here. I drive a car too...at times. Without license. Love for uncontrolled rural areas <3


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

I bet I could fly an airplane, too...


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

Hmm... Who needs terrorists when you have Davey?


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 12, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> I don't do either, anyway. I bet I'm the only member of the Music Dept. who doesn't smoke, drink or do drugs. XD


Wrong. I don't either.


----------



## Angelush (Mar 12, 2006)

hello hello ~!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

Hullo hawt stuff. -waves-

I scared a girl with talk about Moe's behemoth penis. XD


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2006)

*kisses already* hello =]

wandeing in the streets of New orleans at 4 am in the morning is awesome.

EDIT: Dammit Dave


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

Moey...how do you describe what the word "miffed" means? I dunno how to decribe it..._.


----------



## mow (Mar 12, 2006)

So bothered by something that it makes you furious I think

Dave's tardness really miffed me


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

Is that even a word? O.o

And what, Moe? XD

Edit: Looked it up, it means to be slightly/mildly annoyed.


----------



## Angelush (Mar 12, 2006)

o______0.. err hmmmm!~


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

SEE! It IS a word. I dunno where I learned. Must be something british or something xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

Possible. I tend to use 'sod', rather than 'fuck' in real life, myself. That's the only British thing I can think of, besides my semi-post accent. >.>


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

British slang has integrated into my english pretty well. I blame my obsession for very very hot british guys. xD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

Not to mention emo.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

Emo guys are hot   Just sue me but nothing beats the "might as well fuck cause we're gonna die anyway" attitude. Very profitable. Besides, abusing them is okay cause that way they actually have something to whine about ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 12, 2006)

Haha. XD I know a girl who makes emo look hawt. 

Anyways, I'm off to bed before watching American Dad and Family Guy. Later, y'all.


----------



## less (Mar 12, 2006)

Geez! Can't a guy stalk for inspiration anymore?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 12, 2006)

> wandeing in the streets of New orleans at 4 am in the morning is awesome.


*mugs moe*

Whats the review about?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Geez! Can't a guy stalk for inspiration anymore?



No. Cause that's why you're not getting anything on paper. Go write. If you hadn't let yourself be seduced by booze and the snowy Norway woods you would have been done by now. ;p


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 12, 2006)

Don't listen to her! Gonzo Journalism/Writing forever!!!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 12, 2006)

*gnaws Jager's head off*

No opposing me! Tsk tsk...you should learn that.


----------



## less (Mar 12, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> *mugs moe*
> 
> Whats the review about?


One's about the new album from Archie Bronson Outfit, and the other is about Nebelgrad Blues issue #1 by up and coming cartoonist Sigbj?rn Lilleeng. That said, Maho's right. I'm off.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 12, 2006)

Come on people, let's get some more activity on Obsessed 

Please, else moe and I may end up getting sidetracked.....again.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

....what's Obsessed?


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 13, 2006)

School is absolutely boring, can't wait till I get out!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 13, 2006)

British slang is great, I found a whole website on it once for people who are interested in learning it, or just want to understand us. I hear American girls like British guys because of the accent.

Emo girls can be very hot.


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> ....what's Obsessed?


the other forum


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

Click on the It Begins link in my siggy bro.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

I know what it is, it was just a failed attempt to fire up thy bloody range, Catatonik-san.


----------



## Sid (Mar 13, 2006)

I like this forum though, don't want to move to another


----------



## Angelush (Mar 13, 2006)

morninggg guys~ ^___^


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2006)

We arent moving to another. It's simly a way for us to force ourselves of  the music website/magazine project we always wanted to start. The music dept is still (and will forevrer be) home and our main base of action. For the time being, we will be storing all our articles/reviews etc in that forums till we build a website for us to publish them on. =]

EDIT: Morning lush . How's your day coming along?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

....why aren't I hearing anything about an 18+ section?


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh, as an incentive for checking the place out for the time being, I promise to IP ban Dave


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

Blow me, muthafucka!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm pro- pre-banning Dave


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

Psssh. You're not a pro in anything lacking i*c*st or homosexuality.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2006)

Well you're the one to talk you piece of forum carpet xP


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

Indeed I am.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

Can you feeeeeeel

The looooove tonight....


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes! I can!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

It's kind of sticky and a little funny smelling huh?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2006)

Oh die.  


Love is severly overrated. But hearts make this nice soggy sound when you trample over them ^^


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't mind love all that much. Guess I'm just not bitter enough.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

I never cared for love, it's too pink and fluffy, I'll stick to lust, it's more honest.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2006)

Seconded. 


I'll get to the love part when I'm done with lust ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

Ah well, I don't want love when I hit 50.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2006)

I'm gonna be an evil cat lady. So piss off xD  I'm gonna get that love crap shoved down my throat soon enough anyway by one of those stubborn bastards.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

Har har. Well, you dig emo guys, and I reckon that love is somewhat of an emotion. I predict many broken hearts in your future. =D


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

Broken heart are fun.

If you can collect fifty, you can trade them in for a full year of non-stop sated lust.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2006)

*looks at pile of broken hearts behind her*

Oh yeah..history can tell you that ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

Cata, you and Maho should hook up. =D


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2006)

love is nice but lust can sometimes be better


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

She's across an ocean, I'm broke.

And lazy.

And broke.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

She can blow-job her way to the States.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2006)

I guess that's a compliment. He didn't say "not interested" XDDD


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

Bah

You know I'd nail you to a wall for a week straight if I had the chance


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> She can blow-job her way to the States.


that's quite a girl.

Respect.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

Tit secks FTW.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Bah
> 
> You know I'd nail you to a wall for a week straight if I had the chance



HA! That's getting sigged for future reference >.>


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

Hahhahaha

I've been getting sigged a lot lately.

XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 13, 2006)

V/ erotic chat you've got here. 

I've already promised myself to moe.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't promise myself to nobody.

But the right people can have me on request



Hedonism FTW.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey I have to sig it. No one is gonna believe me xD  I think I'm gonna collect qoutes about guys wanting to fuck me. I bet I can make it past at least 10 ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 13, 2006)

Not from me.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't want one from you. Bye Davey.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

Well people, I'm heading out for the evening. 

Going to a hockey game (Flames vs Avalanche) for free, so I can actually justify it, followed by a free show of the Bedouin Soundclash, with free booze.

Cata is going to be drunk when he gets back on-line.

Drunk and probably hyper.

Assuming he finds time to get back on0-line  

XD


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> Hedonism *FTW*.


WTF means FTW?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 13, 2006)

*Fucks maho for signature*


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 13, 2006)

FTW = For the Win

Ack, now I leave


----------



## Voynich (Mar 13, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> *Fucks maho for signature*



You quote whore!   *sigs anyway*


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2006)

Bye Cata.

So You'll be drunk when U'll be back. duh. I'm already drunk, and I'm still drinking.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 13, 2006)

Why are people entertained by drunken posting? I personally believe that anything posted while intoxicated should be relegated to the Off-Topic bar. A single thread for it would be quite entertaining, though.

Eh, I probably don't see what all the fuss is about because I don't do it. I don't feel like I'm missing anything, so I don't need to start, either. Ah well.


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2006)

posting while being drunk can be quite diffcult.

I find it hard to write anything coherent in my native language (polish) and in english it's even harder.


----------



## mow (Mar 13, 2006)

Later cata, have a blast mate .



			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> V/ erotic chat you've got here.
> 
> I've already promised myself to moe.



It's going to be my first time with a norweigan emo biker chick, Im so exicted! 



			
				Keramachi said:
			
		

> Why are people entertained by drunken posting? I personally believe that anything posted while intoxicated should be relegated to the Off-Topic bar. A single thread for it would be quite entertaining, though.
> 
> Eh, I probably don't see what all the fuss is about because I don't do it. I don't feel like I'm missing anything, so I don't need to start, either. Ah well.



I post all my while high rants in the lounge, thus saving what little face I have.

Fun really, I typo 10 times as I do normally.  *STOP LAUGHING MAHO! >_<*


----------



## less (Mar 13, 2006)

Drunk posting isn't as much "fun" as it "seems like a good idea at the time". If posting here becomes a big enough part of your social life and you get drunk, sometimes you get the need to share. Deleting those posts when you sober up would be the cowards way.

And S&G! You have access to the mod-lounge! I need moe's stoner rants for my planned encyclopedia of moeisms! Send them to me, pwetty pwease


----------



## olaf (Mar 13, 2006)

Yeah!!! You're right less!! I'm drunk but I'm sober enough to listen to good music (portishead, pink floyd, queens of the stone age)

good night everybody!!!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 14, 2006)

Alchohol makes Cata touchy and..

Goddamn boyfriends getting in the way of Cata scoring.'



Damn them. Soooooo close.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2006)

No, Cata, just admit it, you fail at picking up chicks with boyfriends, you're the failure, not them.


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2006)

Don't so hard on Cata, can't you see he's having a hard time right now.

Geting drunk was fun (yes kids, it was) but hangover aint fun.


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2006)

Dave, you fail at humor.

You'll get some soon cata. I can see it now: while shopping in Vancouver you will bumo into this gorguoes gal. While trying to pick up and sort out the bundle  your records that fell from both of your arms, you'll realise that she bought Strapping Young Lad - City, Green Carnation - LoD,DoL, Shpongle - Are You Shpongled? and Devin Townsend - Terria.

Ahh yes, musictard love at first sight. I tell yee, that's exactly how it will happen


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2006)

Musictard love i a shpongled thing indeed. It would be a bitch arguing who should decide the music at parties and such though,


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 14, 2006)

I've just read the roskilde bandlist. I've come to the conclusion that less is an ass ((((((((((


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2006)

Don't hate the playa, hate your mom.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey, I ain't getting in the arms of any chick I don't know!


----------



## Sid (Mar 14, 2006)

you're gay?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2006)

Nah, just picky 'bout my women. That, and one girl I know is somewhat greedy about meh.


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Nah, just *picky 'bout my women*. That, and one girl I know is somewhat greedy about meh.


Whatever You may think, it's the woman who decides. Only sometimes she chooses to pretend that it's other way.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey, I am a man, and I can run away whenever I damn well please!


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2006)

LOL belive it, and one day it may come true...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2006)

It takes a real man to accept shame and run away. This is why the Japanese have very few men.


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2006)

YEAH!! if it's getting hard they're doing seppuku and problem solved.


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2006)

OK ppl, I was inspired by jkingler and I wana start my own manga PIMPing project. So I'll need help, if U won't help in uploading, then help me sending pack links to ppl.(I can't be online all the time)

Any volouteres??


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2006)

Nar, all I read is Beck, and I don't need any help with that.


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2006)

lazy bastard


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2006)

Beck is my bible. raise


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Beck? What is this Beck?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2006)

The manga that changed and saved my life, basically.


----------



## olaf (Mar 14, 2006)

"Beck - best music You'll ever read" I saw this in someones signature.

It's a manga about musicians, and about making music. You should read it. it will be part of my PIMPing project. I'll uL some music for Cata and I'll start uLing manga.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

So Beck are the Monkees of manga.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2006)

Not entirely, you should really read it.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 14, 2006)

It was a bit difficult to take her home considering her damn boyfriend was our ride back XD

Yoy though, the guy is a serious yuppie, listens to the bad pop music station, drives a plastic speedster and dresses like Justin Timberlake....


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 14, 2006)

Sacrifice him in the name of *ED!* ..unless *ED!*sme now has that 'thou shall not kill in my name' rule...


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> dresses like Justin Timberlake....


Ugh. That doesn't even work when Justin Timberlake does it.

EDIT: I'm totally going to the superimportant-whores-of-the-business-invites-only Rockefeller Music Hall twenty year anniversery celebration tonight. With a girl ()! They won't tell us who's playing, so it will probably either suck or completely blow my mind.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 14, 2006)

LESS WHAT HAVE I SAID ABOUT THIS KIND OF STUFF ;_;

Caps ew, but someone has to do it.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

Is the girl an escort?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 14, 2006)

Having finally gotten Synchestra, I figured it was time to share my thoughts on this offering from the insanely awesome Mr Townsend.

Reply unnecessary.

Enjoy


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 14, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Is the girl an escort?


Escorts get paid.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

So she was free? Wow, that's some prize you won.


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2006)

The girl was all free, thank you very much. The concerts were, as you might expect, very unreliable. Plusses included urørt-winners Heroes and Zeroes, which proves to be a solid live act (great vocals fomr the Robert Smith soundalike) and downers included Dumdum Boys, which sounded old. Just old. 

All in all an evening worth attending, but not the mindfuck of a lifetime, to say the least. (Sorry Toilet. I gots'ta share sometimes)


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 14, 2006)

So it didn't do it for you in all then? Oh well, at least it didn't suck out right.


----------



## less (Mar 14, 2006)

Heroes and Zeroes were a positive surprise, like I said, and the night itself was great by means of catching up with old friends, but musically, Rockefeller went for many bands with very limited time each, so the concerts weren't really concerts as much as samples of what the bands might be capable of live. 

So yeah. Definitaly didn't suck, but far from a fantastic evening music-wise.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 14, 2006)

man all you bums need jobs!! XD

I'm about to head back int he studio! Woo! I'm trying new stuff now, mainly banjo and slide guitar. I'm trying to get a skronky sound from my vocals for this one as well.


----------



## mow (Mar 14, 2006)

RyanfromtheShire said:
			
		

> man all you bums need jobs!! XD
> 
> I'm about to head back int he studio! Woo! I'm trying new stuff now, mainly banjo and slide guitar. I'm trying to get a skronky sound from my vocals for this one as well.



construction work for 2 weeks baby!
and someone seems to have been on a sufjan stevens binge 

About your devednra banhart, I'm going out of town for a while, but I'll try to get it for ya before the end of the night. If not, bump the devendra banhart thread, everyone wwho posted there got some freak guitar loving and should be able to help you out =]

@less; glad you had a dandy time mate =]. Becoming a pillar in the industry eh? well earned I say 

@cata; you get all the loving in the world <3


----------



## Meijin (Mar 15, 2006)

If I ever meet Sufjan, I want to molest him before I even say hi.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 15, 2006)

Are the Bloodhound Gang still around?


----------



## olaf (Mar 15, 2006)

I've heard some new track from upcoming album, but that was like 3 months ago.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, they have a single out, but it blows, IMO. The Bad Touch still remains the best song by them that I've heard.

I might be getting a job at a warehouse, to work in the kitchen. I'll be getting a employee-pass which gives me 10% discount on what ever I buy, and I'll get more pay than most people my age. =D

Edit: episode 1 3/3 I love classical guitar playing.


----------



## less (Mar 16, 2006)

How is everyone? I'm in bloody Stavanger (Kaizers Orchestra's home town), sitting in an incredibly hip place called called "Kramer". It's a coffee shop, bar, kids club and a hairdresser, all wrapped up into one obnoxious package. And they have a wireless net, which is why I'm here at the moment. Off to interview some dude who charging the Norwegian government with violations of the human rights in an hour. Bored as all hell.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm supposed to be working on Information Technology work in school, but I forgot me book. =D


----------



## less (Mar 16, 2006)

School is for people who likes school.

Update on my crappy day: In order to get to the bathroom in this place, you have to pass through the hair salon. On my way, I passed two young hairdressers having lunch. One of them looked at me, turned to her co-worker and just said "Oh my god". I'm guessing they weren't commenting my manly smexiness.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2006)

Hahaha. XD


----------



## Angelush (Mar 16, 2006)

hello~ ...sigh... >_< 

stupid assignments~


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2006)

I mock thee, woman!


----------



## Angelush (Mar 16, 2006)

Heya cinder~ Hows you?~


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2006)

Imma decent, yourself?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2006)

Jehova Witnesses get offended when you answer the door naked apparently.

Go figure.

It's not like I asked them to interrupt my masturbation time, so I don't wee why they have any right to get upset at me.

Mind you the tattoo on my leg was drawing almost as much attention from one of the guys as what my hand was doing from his partner.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2006)

Heh, they react the same way when acting to be visited by Beelzebub, or when setting their magazine on fire and then urinating on the remains. Go figure.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 16, 2006)

Geez. Like what the hell. I get up, go snowboarding, I fall on my back smashing my knee in my face breaking a tooth. Then I forget to bring my backpack er..back. Back home. With my video camera and everything lolz. Then I come home to find out that I have to find another place to stay if I want to go too norwegian wood. Deftones and Korn w00t. I had by then gotten some ice for my swollen lip. But the ice was to cold so I just got a bag of cold water instead. When the water got warm I got super pissy so I went outside smashing the plastic bag against the wall, spashing my clothes with body heat warmed up water ew.  And I am now doing homework


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 16, 2006)

...korn?!


----------



## less (Mar 16, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Geez. Like what the hell. I get up, go snowboarding, I fall on my back smashing my knee in my face breaking a tooth. Then I forget to bring my backpack er..back. Back home. With my video camera and everything lolz. Then I come home to find out that I have to find another place to stay if I want to go too norwegian wood. Deftones and Korn w00t. I had by then gotten some ice for my swollen lip. But the ice was to cold so I just got a bag of cold water instead. When the water got warm I got super pissy so I went outside smashing the plastic bag against the wall, spashing my clothes with body heat warmed up water ew.  And I am now doing homework


Toilet's crappy day > Mine.

At least I got some CD's out of it all.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 16, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Toilet's crappy day > Mine.
> 
> At least I got some CD's out of it all.


I don't suppose you found that interview interesting?


----------



## less (Mar 16, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> I don't suppose you found that interview interesting?


The interview was surprisingly interesting actually, and the guy and the lawyer had some good points. I'm not really heavy into the case yet, so I can't comment much more on it than that, and besides, that's not really about music. 

However interesting the interview, though, that only took one hour out of a twelve hour day, most of which was spent in a horribly expensive coffee shop filled with people laughing of my hair. So all in all, not a great day. But I _did _get some cd's.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 16, 2006)

Keramachi >

If you get a chance sometime (not now) I wanna play Go with you ;_;

_________

In other news, I am hooked on Nick Drake once more. So hawt.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 16, 2006)

Deftones AND Korn?

Ouch.

Seriously ouch.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 17, 2006)

I've never even heard korn. I just want to go to oslo and rock at a consert. 

And deftones is nice


----------



## Voynich (Mar 17, 2006)

@.@

My internet keeps dying still xD  

As reply to all above post and stuff:

Cata: Next time take a picture of their offended faces please. I tried answreing the door naked once but unfortunatly, our Jehova's are used to some pretty funky stuff so he wasn't all that offended. Just...staring very much xD So maybe I did manage to reserve a seat in Hell for hom with that action.

Less: It prolly was about your smexy manliness. If it wasn't, they suck.

To the rest except Davey: Heya ^^


----------



## less (Mar 17, 2006)

Maho, sending Jehova's witnesses to hell since childhood.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 17, 2006)

Hey, what else am I supposed to do?  It's my sole purpose of living >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2006)

Holy shit, Moe is _actually_ working!


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 17, 2006)

-gasp-

In other news, somebody called Kakashi neg-repped me, claiming that I anonymously neg-repped them in one of the "What are you listening to?" threads. I ALWAYS leave my name. Even against rep gods like Shishou and LotU. What the fuck is up with that?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2006)

Karma?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 17, 2006)

Nah, the Kakashi guy has issues.

Like the drooling while awake type issues.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 17, 2006)

Friend of yours?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 17, 2006)

Maybe Cata's failed experiment.


----------



## less (Mar 17, 2006)

Is it just me being a needy wanker or is the music forum kinda slow nowadays?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2006)

It is kinda slow

Moes absence hurts.


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 18, 2006)

Play some Skynrd, man!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2006)

I'll play some (more) Bowie.


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Mar 18, 2006)

Play us some Paco, kingsley.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2006)

I...I can't. I don't know the lyrics.


----------



## Sid (Mar 18, 2006)

jk, your signature frightens me


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2006)

Don't be afraid of Schnoz. He means you no harm.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 18, 2006)

Schnoz is the sex.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 18, 2006)

Hell yeah, Schnoz IS the sex. Check out those moves!


----------



## Meijin (Mar 18, 2006)

I think I'll go wank to them.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 18, 2006)

You do that.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

Is that considered against ED!ism or not?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2006)

No, it's not against it.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

Okay. I'll call off the ED! inquisition then.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2006)

The Inquisition, what a show.
The Inquisition, here we go.
We know you're wishing, that we'd go awaaaaaaay.
But the Inquisition's here and it's here to staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

NO ONE EXPECTS THE SPANISH INQUISITION!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2006)

It's good to be the King.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

Unless your peasents revolt, then off to the guillotine you go.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2006)

I've got a double for that, and if that fails, there's always cocaine.

Jeez, everything's so green!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

Are you high? Or just a day late for Paddy's Day?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2006)

Nah, Mel Brooks quotes galore. 8D


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

Chef Wars 3: Lord of the Sieve.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2006)

History Of The World: Part One.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 18, 2006)

Ultimate frisbee is the shit, no matter what time of year it is.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 18, 2006)

It is certainly a brilliant sport.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

I like playing tennis.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2006)

Tennis is shite. Played it for 2 years then I got bored xD 

And wtf is ultimate frisbee? >.>


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 18, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Tennis is shite. Played it for 2 years then I got bored xD
> 
> And wtf is ultimate frisbee? >.>


How dare you not know. 

Ultimate Frisbee is a combination of frisbee and football. No running with the disc, no contact, no line of scrimmage, and pass interference is perfectly legal. The disc switches between teams when an incomplete pass or interception is made.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

Sounds more like frisbee + netball.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 18, 2006)

If you want more insight, Maho-chan, 

*listening to *Prince* - _Batdance_*


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> How dare you not know.
> 
> Ultimate Frisbee is a combination of frisbee and football. No running with the disc, no contact, no line of scrimmage, and pass interference is perfectly legal. The disc switches between teams when an incomplete pass or interception is made.



That sounds so retarded it has to be American. 


Anyway .. I'm addicted to Bollywood movies xD  Been watching them nonstop since last night.... dancing and singing along too


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 18, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> That sounds so retarded it has to be American.
> *You get a cookie!! *
> Anyway .. I'm addicted to Bollywood movies xD  Been watching them nonstop since last night.... dancing and singing along too
> *Bollywood??*


..........


----------



## Voynich (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh you know..Indian movies. Overdose of bright colours and singing to their loved ones. <333333333


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh, now I got you.  <333333333

*says hi to Maho-chan and leaves*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2006)

Oh no, it's-a Mario!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

It's-a transparent sig! I wish my Firefox worked.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2006)

Hahaha. XD


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

You're so mean!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 18, 2006)

Really, I thought that was a rather nice post. 

Anyways, I'm off to bed.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 18, 2006)

Nighty night. What music gets you sleepy?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 18, 2006)

Lullaby?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, I don't know about sleepy, but most main-stream music makes me want to kill myself if I listen to it long enough, so I guess that's something.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 19, 2006)

Top Five actors: 

1 Johnny Depp
2 Edward Norton
3 Russel Crowe
4 Sean Penn
5 Harrison Ford

My list is the bestest.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2006)

Where the fuck is William Shatner?


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

And where THE FUCK is Bjørn Sundkvist?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 19, 2006)

Russell Crowe has 3 expressions and he can't act. He's not the character, he's just Russell Crowe with a funny accent and the same expressions.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 19, 2006)

Russel Crowe! 

I can't but love him after Gladiator, A beautiful mind, Cinderella Man and romper stomper. 

He's like jesus, he can make movie history with only three expressions. whatever ;_;



> And where THE FUCK is Bj?rn Sundkvist?


Who the hell is bj?rn sundkvist


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 19, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Russel Crowe!
> 
> I can't but love him after Gladiator, A beautiful mind, Cinderella Man and romper stomper.
> 
> He's like jesus, he can make movie history with only three expressions. whatever ;_;


Russel Crowe is brilliant, but God is he an asshole. My friend's cousin played a double for Marcee during the rehearsal process, and so was actually a big part of the film, going to the premiere and whatnot. So the first thing my friend asked her cousin after the premiere/party was "is Russel Crowe as big of an ass as they make him out to be?" Her answer: "Yes."


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2006)

Hahaha, awesome. XD

On another note; Worship Paco De Lucia, muthafuckas.


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Who the hell is bj?rn sundkvist


Oh no, you didn't! 

Bj?rn---> 

Damn, finding his picture was a pain in the ass.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2006)

So... What movies does he actually play in?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

i dont know, some one should go find out


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

Bj?rn Sundkvist plays in pretty much every Norwegian movie ever, or it least it seemed that way until recently when he passed the omnipresence torch on to Kristoffer Joner. The tiny picture above is taken from "Amat?rene" (The Amateurs). I'll try to find some kind of list, hold up.

EDIT:


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2006)

And oh yes, I have seen so many Norwegian movies!


























....wait, no I haven't.


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, what nationality do you expect from a guy named "Bjorn" spelled with a no-smoking sign?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2006)

Hmmm... Shady Russian porno?


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

not very much


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> not very much


What's that's supposed to mean, wiseguy? Don't you know a Norwegian dude invented the paperclip?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2006)

That's a new person, Less. They never learn until _after_ they get the hot poker up the arse.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

well it is only the paperclip


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

*Prepares hot poker while humming the tune of "Ja, Vi Elsker"*


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

maybad, didnt think you would get pissed, i really didnt mean anything by it, and i like paperclips


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 19, 2006)

Well, a new person talking shit generally doesn't get accepted immediately, you have to grow into the Dept. before you can do that.

=D

And now I am off to watch American Dad and Family Guy on BBC2. Ja ne.


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

I was kidding. If I get serious with my patriotism I'd better have something more than the paperclip to back me up. 

(Although, seriously, a Norwegian dude invented the paperclip and little Norwegian boys and girls are taught this in schools )


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

maybe everyone should learn that in school


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

Kakome said:
			
		

> maybe everyone should learn that in school


That or basic math.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

i would love to know basic math i only know all the harf stuff


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 19, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Well, a new person talking shit generally doesn't get accepted immediately, you have to grow into the Dept. before you can do that.
> 
> =D
> 
> And now I am off to watch American Dad and Family Guy on BBC2. Ja ne.


American Dad sucks! Don't watch i... [trailoff] Aw, crap. He's gone.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

It's not that bad. Now Joey, that was definitely a programme that sucked.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

i kind of like it


----------



## Voynich (Mar 19, 2006)

i am so bored that i resorted to drawing surrealistic stuff xD Yay for legscissors xD


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

I this the part where I ask WTF "legscissors" are, but am going to wish that I didn't?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 19, 2006)

just uhm...legs you can use as scissors although they won't cut well...like armtables aren't very stable and flowerfingers are kinda useless overall and horses with one leg too.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

sorry im a little lost


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> just uhm...legs you can use as scissors although they won't cut well...like armtables aren't very stable and flowerfingers are kinda useless overall and horses with one leg too.


 ...

Moving right along, it sounds like you're in the mood to define some moeisms! It kills time like a charm: Simply find a moeism, dream up a meaning for the word, and post it in the "Moe's Tpying Siklls FC" 

EDIT: I just imagined a one-legged horse. Not mutilated or anything, just a horse with one big leg coming out of it's belly, jumping around on a field. Best thought I had all day, after the Wuerpeon.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm so bored... my harem isn't really entertaining me all that much anymore. xD


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

Get a horse. It worked for the Tsarina of Russia, it could work for you.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh please. Even the bukkake to the face wasn't enough for me. xP 

*feels sorry for the people missing out on Maho's Horse Cock Chronicles*


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

Narrators voice:
_Kageyoshi's post would have been just like any other post, had he not posted it right after Maho had been talking about her Harem. If you watch closely, you will see a gross sexual innuendo created solely out of context. That, as they say, is the noble art of rethorics._

EDIT:_And Maho's reply, though lacking some of the sublety of Kageyoshi's pitch, takes us deeper into that wonderful ritual of internet convos, showing its beautiful rainbow of possibilities._


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

Kakome, can't you fix your sig so it doesn't stretch so much?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 19, 2006)

Great isn't it?  And one legged horses would be rather..funny but dead within a week ;p


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Great isn't it?  And one legged horses would be rather..funny but dead within a week ;p


Daydreaming and realism does not compliment each other. Just imagine it being chased by a pack of one-legged wolves.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 19, 2006)

<3  And suddenly I love less.

Now where was I.... Oh yeah..and eyes being tied to lanternposts with ribbons...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

How about blue painted 'twig and berries'?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 19, 2006)

nyuuuuuu 

armwheels and lampflies and envelopedogs <3


----------



## less (Mar 19, 2006)

Envelopedogs never really made it into the main stream postal service though, as they are notoriously incompatable with postagestampcats


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn FedExelephants.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 19, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Envelopedogs never really made it into the main stream postal service though, as they are notoriously incompatable with postagestampcats



True true,  apparently the first try-outs also failed due to brickmowers being a bigger obstacle than first expected. Envelopedogs came to the door ripped up and squashed or not at all.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 19, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> i am so bored that i resorted to drawing surrealistic stuff xD Yay for legscissors xD


I just got a mental image of a beautiful, sadistic woman with legscissors... I think I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 19, 2006)

The lady is the scissor   Sjeesh. Slowminded much?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 19, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Oh please. Even the bukkake to the face wasn't enough for me. xP
> 
> *feels sorry for the people missing out on Maho's Horse Cock Chronicles*


I didn't miss out on that.
Funniest story ever!!!   

Tragic in a way, but funny.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm off. 

Au revoir, sayonara, tot ziens. 

*runs to go dream about guys in leather kilts* 

Fetish much? Yes.


----------



## Kakome (Mar 19, 2006)

i just posted a thread about Itachi being gay, i really didnt mean it, but they raped me in like 5 mins i was so scared


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 19, 2006)

Adios, Maho-chan.

*makes me wonder if I'd wear leather kilts someday*


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 19, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Adios, Maho-chan.
> 
> *makes me wonder if I'd wear leather kilts someday*


Only for Maho.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

I've just got a null rep saying "your sig is gay as shit":S


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

lol.
I got a huge pos rep yesterday saying "I fucking agree //LotU". Now that was trippy.


----------



## Slug (Mar 20, 2006)

olaf, ive been meaning to ask what the hell is your sig, but i didnt know how to do it politetly


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

it's fragment of a painting (made by Tamara Lempicka)


once I had a combo avy & sig that used Tamara Lempicka paintings, but I guess now it looks kinda weird, with that Zaraki avy and those quotes...

EDIT: I wonder if I get any neg rep for this new sig


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Hahaha. XD

Awesome sig.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

gah, that's the last time i'm explaining photoshop to noobs @.@  Stubborn fuckers.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Hahaha. XD
> 
> Awesome sig.


why thank you

I saw this ages ago, and now I decided to use it. (but don't think that it's some kind of stupid prank or sth. It's a project of polish artist, if I remember right it was shown in couple of galleries)



So what the n00b didn't understand? anything simple?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Anything with lego is awesome, I used to be so addicted to the stuff. XD


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

He didn't understand anything. I have had to point out how to open files =.=  I'm tired now xD


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

that was an extreme n00b. U shouldn't get near those without throwing some tutorials at them before.

If U like lego here's a nice pic


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

...where's Mel Brooks?


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

behind the camera, I guess


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

...you need to see 'History Of The World: Part One" if you haven't yet.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

No I did't saw that...
and now I realized that U aske for Mel Brooks, and I read it as Mel Gibson:sweat (I don't even how I could read it that way)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Hahaha XD

Mel Brooks is farking awesome.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

that's nice avy and sig U got there. is it from some manga/anime or U just found those pic on the net or somewhere?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

No, Sara made it for me. I innitially asked for a sig and ava containing a Fender Telecaster and Ford Mustang GT, but this is what she came up with.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

it's really nice.


When U subscribe to thread it ask if there should be any notice, and the default is: notice on mail. Usually we choose no notice.

When I was subscribing to previous music convo thread I forgot to choose "no notice":sweat I didn't look at my mailbox for a week or two. But when I checked my mailbox... OMG U can imagine


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Hallo peoples.

I lurff hardcore punk.

DD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

You seem like a Placebo kinda guy, yes.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh my, how did U came to this astonishing conclusion


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

You may know when you stop using the letter 'u' all the time.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

touche....


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, g2g guyz.

*kicks all of you and runs*


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

> Well, *g2g *guyz.


and that means?? 

I'm not that good with this l33t


----------



## Kakome (Mar 20, 2006)

got to go...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

I've never heard any Placebo.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Be thankful, seriously.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

I take it you don't like Placebo then?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm totally addicted to Axis. I need more Jimmy love.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Hmmm... To make you suffer, or to up some Hendrix... Tell me, do you have around 5 gB of free HD space?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

@Placebo: I don't like much of their early stuff. The only song I like off of an album that isn't Meds is I Know, and even that is hella whiny.

But Meds is actually a decent album. I didn't believe it until I listened to it.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm in Placebo FC. That says all.




but I'm not an extremist who will count day till Brian Molko B-day. And also I think that their first albums were rather so-so (they had couple better tracks, but the albums weren't anything special)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

....

BURN HIM!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 20, 2006)

I got the whole placebo discography from a friend. I'm going to make up a meaning of them soon. Don't burn him..yet


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

bwahaha
We, the palcebo fans are immune to fire


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Ona slightly lighter note: I'll be sending you that WW2 death march track, Davey.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, we megadeth fans are immune to mega deaths like apocalypses, hellrifts, floods, etc.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

I always have space for Jimmy.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey losars.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG toilet! You're online but your green lamp is turned off! That's like, e-invisibility.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 20, 2006)

> OMG toilet! You're online but your green lamp is turned off! That's like, e-invisibility



You can only achieve the illuminated truth when you're invisible online. Sneaky or what! I learned it from zen. 

I bet you wanna do it too, less!


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Dassteknikken said:
			
		

> I bet you wanna do it too, less!


Why do I get the feeling this is some really basic stuff that I've just missed for some reason?

But yeah! Yeah, I do!


----------



## Kakome (Mar 20, 2006)

what are we doing?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll show you if you mail me a pack of lucky strike. Dassteknikken hahhaAOOddoddod

Ahrg.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Stealth post!



> I'll show you if you mail me a pack of lucky strike.


If you got the address, I got the peer pressure.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 20, 2006)

XD

My mom would get angry on you, and start writing you letters telling you how angry she is. In a christian way. V/ doomish. 

And I googled that Bjarne Pålekvist and I didn't find anything


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

*spaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam'd*

DD


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> And I googled that Bjarne P?lekvist and I didn't find anything


Don't be a smartass. It's Bj?rn Sundkvist and you know it! What next, never heard of Nils Ole Oftebro?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

We were trying to have a civilzed and enlightened discussion on the state of contemporary Norwegian cinema. That is, until you showed up. Now we must talk about horse secks.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 20, 2006)

> Don't be a smartass. It's Bjørn Sundkvist and you know it! What next, never heard of Nils Ole Oftebro?


Of course I know him! I have a keen memory on bald guys.


> What the hell is going on?


Just close your eyes and pretend you're somewhere else, go to your happy place.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

No!

Pig sex you for your information!


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

No, we don't _have_ to. But damn, do we want to.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

If there's an excuse, there's a reason. So... Anyone care to retell me the supposedly horrible story of Maho and the horse cock?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Yawn.... I'm so bored.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

And somebody knows just what will sheer you up. Namely, the story less wants.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Christians.... >.>


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

God.

I'm REALLY bored.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 20, 2006)

> If there's an excuse, there's a reason. So... Anyone care to retell me the supposedly horrible story of Maho and the horse cock?





> Yawn.... I'm so bored.


Is it possible to be bored after sucha intriguing post?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

To cure the boredom, I've pimped everyone on this page some Incubus. 

You are getting it first, fellas.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

post #367 in this thread.


			
				Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> Maho said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a keeper to me.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

Every story involving a cock and an NF female is tragic to Naru.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Incubus suckszorz.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

Ah, that's the Sugar we've all come to know and love.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah...

*listens to Dave Edmunds*


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

I must admit, I envy your skills. I sent you those albums about 10 minutes ago, and yet you've already listened to approximately 2 hours worth of music! Do you have magical powers?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Joe, shall I get the pokers?


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Sugar's username is even more misleading than R.E.M's crappy eighties cover art.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

I would have guessed that Sugar was an SOAD reference, but I am sure that X already knows they suck before listening to their music. 

I...need...his...powers!


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> I...need...his...powers!


I would save you a lot of time, that's for sure. I could just look at the zip files for the latest Berserk volumes and discren wether they will let me down, for instance.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

^That would be pretty sweet. 

@Red Hot Chili-covered Pokers: what are we to do with these pretty little ditties, Dave?  Are we to pry the magic out of X?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, let's just put it this way; if we can't have it, no one will!


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Death to the witch!


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

Listen, good people, to my latest pimpage. It's amazing work in progressive by the gods known as Yes.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

God... I need a new... CD....... I need.... *Rock for Light* by *Bad Brains*!! Uaaahhh!


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

@keramachi: I would right away, but my parents' software is uncompatable with your elitist file formats.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

You mean mp3?


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Do you write your own material? I mean bloody m4a's.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> @keramachi: I would right away, but my parents' software is uncompatable with your elitist file formats.


Elitist? 





			
				Catatonik said:
			
		

> As I have stated before, just because I'm an elitist, doesn't mean I'm not right


So just say to your parents "Hey, screw you- I want to listen to music I shouldn't have."


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Less, I mock thee poor Dutch skills and lack of an m4a compatible computer!


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Is there an add-on for WMP I can use? If not, I'd rearranging more than they'd tolerate, I'm afraid.

EDIT: Mocked in public for my only internet weaknesses. Both of them.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Look at what I just got in a PM. 



			
				masterheadhunter said:
			
		

> little boy shut up little girl


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

lol.

Sugar ftw.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Okay that's weird. All I got recently (crap wise) was an invitation to join a DBZ site and that crappy 'free <insert thing here>' stuff.

True though suger. Slipknot is shit. Value, reduced to clear shit. IMO.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

See, this is what happens when the mods tell people to "settle things by PM" instead just plain ol' neg-repping.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, I got my rep disabled for neg repping the ignorant. =D


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

I've got more rep than Less.



> posted by the rep bar: Sugar is the guardian of faith.



Fwahahahaha!


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Celestial is above that. But that also means I have more rep than you.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

I have 77k rep, not all that much, but still.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

God damnit.

*psshhhrrrrrrr*


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

Both Cinder and less are celestial, and if less is anywhere near Cinder, that means he owns you, Sugar. I'm above you, and I only have 38k.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

I only have 19437 rep points.

*DP'd*


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Guardian of the Faith = 15.000 - 20.000

Celestial = 50.000 - 100.000

But hey, who's counting, right? ;>.>


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah, I don't care much. Otherwise I would have never offended Shishou. Only noobs take rep very seriously.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

I hate you less.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

You? XD And yup, my rep has been dissabled. I guess the mods don't want me to tag the tardlings.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

I think you would really like this, X. It is PUNK RAWK!!!! 

here


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

Dude, that video is just pure torture.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Link removed

Clear your ears with this.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm already doing it with Yes's music.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> I think you would really like this, X. It is PUNK RAWK!!!!
> 
> here


     

Words fail, smilies fail, I have nothing left. These guys are like, popular somewhere, right?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

Dude, stfu Kera!!! MCR is awesome!!!  You're just mad because you have a lame go board in your sig and that isn't as cool as my Schnoz. 

And less, wtf dude. MCR is post-hard-emocore. Music is only good when it has "core" on the end of it, everyone knows that. Fucking noob. 

P.S. MCR >>> Bad Brains. I know because I took a teaspoon of Magic Sugar X.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

WATCH THE LINK I POSTED, MUTHAFUCKAS!


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

MCR is popular in my home state. But my state also brought us Bruce Springsteen, so it more than cancels.


----------



## Sid (Mar 20, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Is there an add-on for WMP I can use? If not, I'd rearranging more than they'd tolerate, I'm afraid.



WMP?  

  - if you want a plain looking, light weight application that just plays music.

  - if you want a more fancy, skin-able application.


WMP is teh evil


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Alas, I am not on my own comp.


----------



## Sid (Mar 20, 2006)

just install it.

Your parents will get used to it after a while


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Damn.

I finally got an adapter again.

Ahhh...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Jkingler, you mother fucking cock sucker!

Dear god!

*rolls around in dirt to cleanse self*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Watch the link I've posted. If you do not like it, burn in hell. =D


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

> Jkingler, you mother fucking cock sucker!


What?  I was just speaking the truth that magically sprouted from my ass. Don't tell me I can't do it if you can.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 20, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> I think you would really like this, X. It is PUNK RAWK!!!!
> 
> here


Wow, the vocal is just amazing! 

But seriously, I give credit to MCR's soundman to be able to fix his whateverhisnameis' voice to a somewhat decent state. Still very nasty though. 

If you're going to suckass, do it with style. 
Link removed


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

No way toilet! I haven't even listened to that yet, but I already know that MCR is better. Because I said so. Tautology is the skill I learned from X. I now wield it as a master! 

*crushes toiler with Tautozord*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

*Humps picture of Ian Mackaye*

Cleanse! Cleanse! CLEANSE!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

Ian MacGAY! LOLZ!!!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Hey got a mullet?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Ian MacGAY! LOLZ!!!



Shut your dirty mouth.



I worship him.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, then! You liking him changes everything! 

I mean, it's not like anyone likes the acts you so readily dismiss. So you're in the clear and I am at fault. I apologize.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Jkingler, you're making my brain hurt.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

...you _have_ a brain?


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Link removed
> 
> Clear your ears with this.


Much better.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> ...you _have_ a brain?



Yes!

Its just on a break.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

So who did you steal it from?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

I said it was on a break.

A life-long break.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Still, who did you steal it from?


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

I must say the zings in this exchange has gotten a little stale. 

How'd you like your pump-organ, banjo, snare drum and anvil driven march of doom, Cinder?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Have yet to listen to it, I got it while watching Star Trek. Will give it a spin now.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw man. I was gonna make X luminary so he'd stop hating me, but someone beat me to it!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

Wasn't me!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm?

Sup people?


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Maho! Tell us the story of horse cocks! We're all dying to know!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

Well actually you're the only one that missed it.

If you manage to get on msn/aim I'll tell you. Typing it all out again in a post is tooo meh


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Aw bawls. I am without teh chat hax tonight


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 20, 2006)

YEAH!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

Sjeesh. I'll pm ya then. 

Toiletboy, you should have heard them by now >.>


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 20, 2006)

I vaguely remember it, refresh my memory.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 20, 2006)

Me too!

(my AIM is Jabbarwok)


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

xP

Well happy now?


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 20, 2006)

I remember that story..... pretty well

xD


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

horse cocks?:S
wanna listen


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

Gah xD 

Tomorrow the rest can hear. Like compile a list of interested people while I'm gone and give me it tomoz so I can mass send it xD


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

It is a horrifying tale of venegance and great injustice. I can testify to that.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 20, 2006)

BTW, Maho-chan, I remember you told me the whole story, but there wasn't anything you left out??


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

Nope.

And even if I did, I on't have to tell you ;p

Less, you moe'd. And did you see that nice "Celestial" floating around your rep bar?


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

when I hear "horse cock" I see that scene from Ali G.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Less, you moe'd. And did you see that nice "Celestial" floating around your rep bar?


I did, didn't I? And we discussed my Celestial status a few pages back, so that's not really news. Although I do believe this is the first time you've repped me, so it still feels speshul


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

I've never seen that so I'm not sure it matches up, but it's good though xD


----------



## Larethian (Mar 20, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> horse cocks?:S
> wanna listen



Seconded...


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

And the list grows...


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

Someone keep track of it...or you all have to add me on aim or something cause I don't feel like raping my pmbox again xD


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG, before you know it, about at least 15% of NF would wanna hear about Maho's "horse cock" stories.  xD


----------



## Larethian (Mar 20, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Someone keep track of it...or you all have to add me on aim or something cause I don't feel like raping my pmbox again xD


Damn it gotta get aim for myself finally, but i'm too lazy/emo to do so


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

I wonder if the search "horse cock" on google will link to my posts.


----------



## Larethian (Mar 20, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> I wonder if the search "horse cock" on google will link to my posts.



*is going to try this*


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

OMG I just saw this topic about UC gangsta section on NF:S

I don't even want to know what did he do to convince mods to do make this section


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm gonna feel happy if it does. So happy. Since I'm awefully insulted about the fact that my tits are still not floating around the intrawebs and that typing in "maho's tits" on google doesn't show a thing. =.=


----------



## Larethian (Mar 20, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> I'm gonna feel happy if it does. So happy. Since I'm awefully insulted about the fact that my tits are still not floating around the intrawebs and that typing in "maho's tits" on google doesn't show a thing. =.=


209 000 matches for "horse cocks" - i don't want to even look at any of them


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> OMG I just saw this topic about UC gangsta section on NF:S
> 
> I don't even want to know what did he do to convince mods to do make this section


You mean the thing in Utahcrip's sig? That fake, innit? It has to be.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

Of course it is. =.=

Even I with my "after 12" eyes can see that.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

@less: I hope so

I checked google with horse cock and it was scary. then I added "Naruto forums" and I got few links to NF... but sadly none of them was to your post Maho


----------



## Larethian (Mar 20, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> You mean the thing in Utahcrip's sig? That fake, innit? It has to be.



Oh my if it's true than this place is really going down (but i don't think it's a real one). UC is sucha a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".), can't stand him...


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

I think he's sorta fun in a way. If you don't take him seriously, he's quite amusing and most of his topics are actually kinda relevant, although his "gangsta" way of talking fools alot of people into thinking he's an idiot.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> I think he's sorta fun in a way. If you don't take him seriously, he's quite amusing and most of his topics are actually kinda relevant, although his "gangsta" way of talking fools alot of people into thinking he's an idiot.


Quoted for truth. He's no Killa Cam, but he's the best proffesional troll we've got nowadays.


----------



## Larethian (Mar 20, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> I think he's sorta fun in a way. If you don't take him seriously, he's quite amusing and most of his topics are actually kinda relevant, although his "gangsta" way of talking fools alot of people into thinking he's an idiot.



His fake stories and slang-like language piss me off sometimes. But yeah some of his threads are quite interesting (especially for other people's answers...)


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

I found UC funny in the begining. Then his wangsta way started to anoy me, and now I just can't look at his posts.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

Killa Cam was plain offensive. Too rude when making a point, lost my interest quickly. Utah is a little bit more refined and you can obviously see he's just playing around. I mean..he doesn't even take himself seriously.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

@olaf:The other way around with me. Utahcrip either grows or shrinks on you, it seems.

And I for one loved the arguments and experiments Cam whipped up in such classics as "Killa rates the ladies of NF" and "White people suck".


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 20, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> I wonder if the search "horse cock" on google will link to my posts.


I'll try Wikipedia..... let's see what unfolds....


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Maes Hughes said:
			
		

> I'll try Wikipedia..... let's see what unfolds....


I wonder if what unfolds will squirt on Maho again.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

Meh, don't think you will find much. ^^


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

I liked more FLUX/Rouge when she was around. In the begining she iritated me as hell, but then I saw how ironic she could be in her post, and I liked that irony.
UC is just to repetive, it's to easy to predict what he will say.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Flux/Rouge?

*looks at your join date*

Man, I need to get out of the music section more.


----------



## Larethian (Mar 20, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> I
> UC is just to repetive, it's to easy to predict what he will say.


Agreed! Gotta go now see ya tomorrow.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

UtahCrip:I is teh sheznit gangsta bitch, you peeps never gonna hold me down and my homies.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

@less:I saw her quite alot on former Ichiraku, and she probably hanged out at Lounge.
In the beginign I didn't even new she was a girl LOL


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Well, yeah, his act is repetetive, but so is most others'. The real joke is on the people that takes him too seriously.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Well, yeah, his act is repetetive, but so is most others'. The real joke is on the people that takes him too seriously.



Quoted for truth. xP

Btw, I'm lobbying for music forum only mod. I kinda asked Jos if he could interest an admin inthe idea and I kinda said you and Keramachi would be great music forum mods. *just to keep you guys up to date* 

Doesn't mean anything is gonna happen though xD


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

that's a good idea Maho

BTW I've heard that moe is outta town (whatever that means) and I wonder when he's gonna be back


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

I think Moe is curently in the process of moving back home >.>


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

From what I gathered scrounging trhough his posts looking for moeisms, he's doing two weeks of construction work with a totally hot Norwegian biker chick.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

No, cause Toilet is still around >.>


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

ohhh... *still doesn't know much, but whatever*

could U belive that in the very begining I thought that moe was a girl? And then I saw his pic in Member pic thread, U can imagine how shocked I was.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

"OMG WHoopy Goldberg! I knew it!" [/cheapshot]


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

yeah sth like that


----------



## Voynich (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm off for today. It's 1.30 and i have to get up at 7. Au revoir.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

G'night to ya!


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

ZOMG I'm in the same time zone as Maho?! can't belive it.


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Poland, The Netherlands, Norway. We're all synched insomniacs here


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Good luck Maho. It'll probably take me a while to get to mod level.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

BTW How do You know that I'm from Poland? I don't really remember saying anything like that.

Of course, being in "Poland is not in russia FC" and speaking polish with other members could be a proof, but anything besides of that?


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Other than that plus your "Polish Attack" pimp threads, no proof at all.


----------



## olaf (Mar 20, 2006)

LOL maybe I should go to sleep, my mind doesn't work to well as we can see...

Good night


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

Sleep tight, Olaf.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Polish Attack? Never heard of that. I would have thought Olaf was a viking name - norway/denmark/sweden.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 20, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> I'm off for today. It's 1.30 and i have to get up at 7. Au revoir.


I was wondering about you still being awake... @_@
Nighty night.

And yeah, I didn't find nothing on Wikipedia


----------



## less (Mar 20, 2006)

@kageyoshi:It's a very common, if somewhat old-fashioned, Norwegian name. But maybe it's big in Poland too. Or maybe he picked it because it sounded edgy and nordic.

Anyway, the Polish attack threads needs some love. Especially the one where he pimped Polish artists playing Nick Cave songs live. In Polish, with Nick Cave on stage joining in every now and then. Great stuff.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Go West Ham.

Yes is pretty damn good.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 20, 2006)

Dave Edmunds is the only new musician I like.

_Where did she come from, who is that woman anyway? What can I do to change her mind? Maybe she thinks I'm not her type! I think she wants me, but she's playing hard to get! When she treats me this way, I wish we'd never met!_

Electric-Rockabilly.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Mar 20, 2006)

hey guys.
I was searching around here, and saw that I don't know half of the bands y'all are talking about, and I'm really curios as to _what is _good music out there.
so what I'm asking is, what would be a good starter for me? I'm cool with anything to everything, Hilarious, happy, sad, slow, fast, pink, green, whatever.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 20, 2006)

Click Here

Go here for a good start.


----------



## Kool ka lang (Mar 20, 2006)

okay, thanks a lot!


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 20, 2006)

Be here long enough and these awesome people will pimp you will all kinds of stuff.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

If you have more hair on your back than on your chest.......wear a shhirt for fucks sake!

How many more travesty's of the human body must my precious retinas endure?

have I not suffered enough?

>.O

On a completely different note, I am now sitting here, activally awaiting the arrival of those Riverside albums.

I never quite got the hang of this Patience thing.


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

Active impatience is the least efficient way to kill time in the world. But if everyone is so riled up about Riverside, I shall have to give them top priority tonight while I define moeisms.

Off to work, then.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah....

work.

I think I'll pass >.>

Have fun with that though.

XD


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 21, 2006)

140/199 MB uploaded so it'll be done pretty soon. I'm uploading it on my own server which is fast and of course I'm going to give a direct link.

Going to sleep soon after this is done, I think.


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2006)

I just noticed that U're talkin about Riverside. If U wanna listen to them I could pass some links (RS, not my upload).

My 2 flat mates just love Riverside, and they're planning to go on their concert in our town. IMO Riverside is very good band, never heard any whole album, but whatI heard is enought to convince me.

EDIT: Cata, did U got that Dead can Dance that I sent You?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, the Riverside albums are up so I'm sending the link now.


----------



## Angelush (Mar 21, 2006)

evening guys~


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2006)

evening....

it's almost noon here


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

Olaf

Yes, thank you 

And tell one of your roomates they have to get a piece of the lead singer for me.

I need his DNA for musical prodigy creation.


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2006)

About DCD: one album is still missing, (I had some net problems) but I'll try to up it tomorrow or even later today.


> And tell one of your roomates they have to get a piece of the lead singer for me.


I know, vocalist is great. maybe I'll go to their concert, it all depends on the price of the tickets (I'm going to some other concert later, and I don't wanna spend to much cash)


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 21, 2006)

I hope that Riverside will tour in Finland one day but that's about as likely as mainstream will start liking good music.


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2006)

@DragonSlayer: I saw that PM, and I noticed that U didn't upload one of their albums (OK, I'm not so sure if it's LP ormaybe EP) called "Voices In My Head".


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 21, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> @DragonSlayer: I saw that PM, and I noticed that U didn't upload one of their albums (OK, I'm not so sure if it's LP ormaybe EP) called "Voices In My Head".


I know. If you read my topic, I have it. I just didn't include it because the two albums were already 200MB.

I love the EP. They got another EP too but I don't have it (yet).


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

Random fact: I've yet to meet a Finnish person on the internet who don't listen to metal


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2006)

I just read your topic, so I feel kinda stupid:sweat

And who knows maybe they'll come to finland. I went to their homepage, and it's written there that their tour will include some towns in Denmark, Netherlands, Belgium, France, Spain, Italy and Austria.

So maybe on their next tour they will vist finland.

EDIT:


			
				less said:
			
		

> Random fact: I've yet to meet a Finnish person on the internet who don't listen to metal


Conclusion: Only those Fins who listen to metal can handle internet??


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 21, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Random fact: I've yet to meet a Finnish person on the internet who don't listen to metal


Me neither. But I like a lot of other music too.  



> I just read your topic, so I feel kinda stupid
> 
> And who knows maybe they'll come to finland. I went to their homepage, and it's written there that their tour will include some towns in Denmark, Netherlands, Belgium, France, Spain, Italy and Austria.
> 
> So maybe on their next tour they will vist finland.


Maybe it's just me but I feel like Finland gets really bad luck when it comes to tours. Or maybe I'm just saying this because my favorite band Porcupine Tree has toured all around Europe so many times and they have never toured in Finland. Ever. 

I'm honestly considering of sending mail to Wilson and asking if they could come to here as well. 

Did I say ask? I meant BEG.


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2006)

see you later ppl
*rans to his university*


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

Good luck with education, Olaf. 

Finland is not exactly on the way to anywhere, is it? Except for a Scandinavian-Russian tour, but those doesn't exist.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

Steve Wilson will be the important glue in my genetic superbaby, the essential DNA to tie all their mad genius together.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 21, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Good luck with education, Olaf.
> 
> Finland is not exactly on the way to anywhere, is it? Except for a Scandinavian-Russian tour, but those doesn't exist.


Well, many good bands tour in Sweden all the time so I suppose they are more popular there. Opeth are coming to Finland this summer so I'm satisfied.

EDIT: Anyway, it's 1:30PM here and believe or not, I haven't slept yet. I have my final exams tomorrow and I have hardly studied, my schedule is all fucked up and blah blah so I'm going to take a 2-3 hour nap, see ya.


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

Norway and Sweden is usually included in western European tours, on the way either to or from England, and Russia is usually the grand finale in eastern European tours. I imagine Finland gets left out a lot.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2006)

Maho, a mod? Did someone say 'power abuse'? Also, for further reference, any insults I have directed are you are not to be taken in account for possible future mod-dom.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 21, 2006)

Haha, you read it wrong. I suggested less or Keramachi if we're ever to get a music forum only mod ^^;;


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2006)

Less with mod-powers, hmmm...

its just so funnny... I love the blues.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 21, 2006)

*throws a bagel at the thread*

Harro?


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi, Sugar. Bored?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

Imogen Heap is making me experience something I not often do.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2006)

An erection?

Also, check that vid out.


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

Thank Maho, she pimped it to me a couple of months ago. Wonderful innit?

To bad it WAY outshines all their (her?) other tracks, though :/


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

No, I experience erection on various points of my body very often. This is something like an orgasm without even having to touch myself.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2006)

I've only heard hide and seek by Imogen Heap, cause I'm a loser who watches the OC ;_;


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm spinning the entire album right now.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

> Imogen Heap is making me experience something I not often do.


Excellent. Which album is it? I have 2. 

I am under the impression that you are listening to Speak for Yourself. I actually prefer I Megaphone.


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

I believe he was referring to his five consequtive listens to "Hide and Seek".


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2006)

So Less, if you get modded, can you re-enable my rep for me?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

I just found the most awsome lyrics:

_I'm want to stay in this moment forever
when i standing there with you
Your eyes says your cleaver
sence that day I'm in love with you_

XD

Or what about:

_all of my life I'll be livin' in this town
but I have never seen you
until now_


----------



## Slug (Mar 21, 2006)

well, over 100 posts later... i never made my introduction, everyone... my name is jesse. hopefully with all y'alls help, i can help make hip hop better in my area, by spreading the joy of good music... ha, with that out of the way... yeah


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2006)

I prefer Oasis' 'Don't Look Back In Anger' line;

_Gonna start a revolution from my bed, 'cause you said the brains I had went to my head._


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

Hide and Seek is great, but not even close to their best, IMO. 

Headlock
The Walk
Just For Now
Closing In
The Moment I Said It

These are all from the same album, and I prefer all of them to Hide and Seek. XD

I won't even go into I Megaphone because that smashes Speak for Yourself IMO.

But I could see why some people would prefer Hide and Seek. Less electro/synth going on, more simplicity.


----------



## Slug (Mar 21, 2006)

well, i thought i had 100 posts...


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Hide and Seek is great, but not even close to their best, IMO.
> 
> Headlock
> The Walk
> ...



I need Megaphone now O_o . Hide and Seek took me by chock but the rest of the tracks are indeed amazing. Headlock being my fav of the rest.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2006)

Guess you thought wrong.  I have more posts in this thread than you have in the entire forum. XD


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

Less and Simp have been hooked up. I Megaphone ftw. 

Oh, Simp. Be sure to reply with which of the songs I listed you feel you most need to get to your friend. I can't UL everything.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

Woah.. I just found the most 1337 lyr1cz 3vahH!! 

_When the rain falls from the sky
Like a tear from your eye
I see the blizt when it hits me
And I feel like I'm reborn

And I'm free
can you see
what have become of me
I'm not dead nor do I live

And god calls down to me
"Your given a mission from me
you must give back this world
their wisdom back again."_

*Beautiful*


----------



## Slug (Mar 21, 2006)

im going to get killed, but ive never heard iron and wine or coletrane


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2006)

*Coltrane

Stick around long enough, and you will.

...

That reminds me, I was supposed to up Iron and Wine last night. >.>


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

I've now PMed you with some resources. Educate yourself, immediately.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

You lack two extremely awsome artists! Iron & Wine has been the pet of the entire forum for a while as it seems and Coltrane is one of the A-pimp objects of moe's..


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

_When the rain falls from the sky
Like a tear from your eye
I see the blizt when it hits me
And I feel like I'm reborn

And I'm free
can you see
what have become of me
I'm not dead nor do I live

And god calls down to me
"Your given a mission from me
you must give back this world
their wisdom back again."
_

Spamming it for the joy and the *beauty*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2006)

He's a 'trane, he's a 'trane. He's a super 'tranetrane!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

I've sent him some I&W (Our Endless..., The Creek..., and Woman King); some 'Trane (Giant Steps), and some Monk (Brilliant Corners). He should be all set for now. 

As for beautiful lyrics:



> Crowded by the city, all around me
> Need some silence from the loud
> And noisy crowds
> 
> ...


Maybe it's the fact that I live in L.A., but I can sooooo relate.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

If you wonder what those horrible lyrics (complete with the grammar errors) came from it's lyrics I wrote when I was abut 12 years old. I had forgotten they existed. That was before I could anything musical at all. I just wrote lyrics and tried to sing them in my own way in my room. and now, again:

_When the rain falls from the sky
Like a tear from your eye
I see the blizt when it hits me
And I feel like I'm reborn

And I'm free
can you see
what have become of me
I'm not dead nor do I live

And god calls down to me
"Your given a mission from me
you must give back this world
their wisdom back again."_


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> So Less, if you get modded, can you re-enable my rep for me?


Well, that was just one rumor post stating it probably wouldn't happen. Let's hold our plotting for a while longer, shall we?

As for the "Speak for Yourself" discussion, I truly feel every track there is dwarfed by "Hide and Seek". The rest of them doesn't really give me anything St. Etienne doesn't.

EDIT: Simp, for god's sake, your prepubescent boy self is a genius!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2006)

Hide and seek is angelic.

And lyrics. 

drink up, baby, stay up all night
the things you could do, you won't but you might
the potential you'll be, that you'll never see​
Elliot Smith is king.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 21, 2006)

Elliott Smith has developed into my obssession this last month. My favorite songwriter by far, but he has a negative effect on my mental health. I need a hug Toilet!!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

Elliot was ages I ago, I listened too.. Mark Kozelek, there's the real deal!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2006)

sunshine and gasoline said:
			
		

> Elliott Smith has developed into my obssession this last month. My favorite songwriter by far, but he has a negative effect on my mental health. I need a hug Toilet!!



I know how you feel, I had to cut down on the listening cause my friends started to get afraid of me. Friend "Wow, she's hot!", Me; "She's just going to cheat on you and leave your heart bleeding in an emotional inferno, but hey man, go for it" 

I'll hug you if you don't tell moe


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah. Elliott is so powerful, if you are an empathetic listener, that he can drag you right down with him. It's fucking incredible and amazing, but it sucks, too, regarding degrading mental states. 

/trying not to listen to Elliott

Well, that was just one rumor post stating it probably wouldn't happen. Let's hold our plotting for a while longer, shall we?



> As for the "Speak for Yourself" discussion, I truly feel every track there is dwarfed by "Hide and Seek". The rest of them doesn't really give me anything St. Etienne doesn't.


Listen to I Megaphone, or I will kill you dead, mugglephucka.

Also, I am DLing 2 Saint Etienne albums. Are there more than 2? 

EDIT: Mark Kozelek? Yeah. I am a big fan of that man as well. 

SKM/RHP = win + bag o' chips


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

WTFNO! I was totally going to write really long and thoughful and wordy votes for the lyrical challenge thing, but I ended up putting it off for so long S&G closed it 




Well, at least I won the damn thing


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2006)

Maybe someone could share some Elliott Smithwith me... You talk about him all the time, so I thought that I should listen to him.

BTW I encountered some "Tribute to Elliott Smith" album, and I thought that I should know originals first.


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2006)

don't worry kingler I have downward spiral at least once a month, so listening to Eliott wouldn't affect me that much.

And if it would, it would ba a good thing because finding muisc that can move you is a great thing.


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Listen to I Megaphone, or I will kill you dead, mugglephucka.
> 
> Also, I am DLing 2 Saint Etienne albums. Are there more than 2?


I will, thank you, and yes, there are 8.

"Good Humor" is my favourite.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

I only found Tales from Turnpike House and Smash the System.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

woohoo, next to last with my lousy excuse for poetry. Settle on a word, less, so I can start working. This time I'm getting serious.

I FOUND MY OLD CD'S!!!

CD's I burnt when I was around 12 years old. Dude, their really old. One has 4big letters on it spelling the word PUNK. Hmm... I wonder what it can be!

(Will be posting the entire list of songs here in a moment)


----------



## Voynich (Mar 21, 2006)

lol, yes.


And I'm so bored and I gotta go to the bathroom but I'm too lazy to get up xD *practices bladder control*


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 21, 2006)

I also have similar CDs. I burned "Total FX" 1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8 and "Heavy Metal bands".

I was so cool in 6th grade \m/


----------



## Slug (Mar 21, 2006)

not so much convo on my part, but how are iron and wine, postal service, and death cab for cutie all connected?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

> not so much convo on my part, but how are iron and wine, postal service, and death cab for cutie all connected?


Iron and Wine covered Such Great Heights, a Postal Service song. The brains behind TPS is also the brains behind Death Cab.


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> I only found Tales from Turnpike House and Smash the System.


Search harder. If you still can't find it, tell me, and I'll open (pause for effect) _*the BOX*_.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

Show me yours and I'll show you mine.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

For *ED!*s sake less, pick a bloody topic for the lyrics contest.


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

Jesus, how long has the voting been closed anyway? Fifteen minutes? I'm thinking, ok? Give me five more.

@kinglar: wrong box, but I like your morals.


----------



## olaf (Mar 21, 2006)

Nobody likes me...
Nobody listens to what I say...
Nobody wants to pipm music for me...

You know what I'm gonna do?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Commit Emocide!!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

STFU and check your inbox, Olaf.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 21, 2006)

SO BORED AGAIN.

Riverside is goooood though.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

Too much music to listen to right now. 

/listening to Misty in Roots, will get to Riverside next

Seriously, BlueCheese picked a good one.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 21, 2006)

Some dutch bastard has been dlling so much that he apparently used up all the bandwith assigned to my country =.=


----------



## Voynich (Mar 21, 2006)

Durrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr yes. I have been trying for 3 days now. Still no luck.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

Hmm. Any links in particular? I can UL something to MU for ya.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

Punk cd burnt compiled by me at age 12

1. Terrorgruppe - Mein Skateboard is Wichtiger als Deutchland 
2. Weezer - Buddy Holly
3. Sum 41 - Still Waiting
4. Suicidal Tendencies - Institutionalized
5. Rancid - Ruby Soho
6. Ramones - I wanna be Sedated
7. Ramones - Spiderman
8. Dead Kennedy's - Police Truck
9. The Offspring - Self Esteem
10. Primus - Wynona's Big Brown Beaver (ok. what the fuck is this doing here?)
11. Generation X - Ready Steady Go
12. NOFX - Stickin' in my Eye
13. New York Dolls - Puss N' Boots
14. Sex Pistols - Holidays in the sun
15. Neurotic Outsiders - Jerk
16. The Misfits - The Monster Mash
17. The Stooges - I Wanna Be Your Dog
18. Green Day - Time of Your Life (Yes I did, and i still love that song!)
19. Goldfinger - Superman
20. I don't know... An old school punk track with a short solo and lyrics I can't hear. Help appreciated???
21. The Clash - Train In Vain (Stand My Be)

Damn it's a cool cd.. I can't find #20 though...


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

Topic word posted. 

Everone who thought the entries were emo the _last_ time around will not be happy.

Now for kinglars box...


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

Dude, the word parasite opens entie realms of hate, lust and disgust.

XD


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

^Making it an excellent choice, wouldn't you say. 

Nice CD, Simp. That's a lot better than what I had when I was 12. I think I got my first CD around that time, and it was Soul 4 Real - Candy Rain. XD

And be gentle with my box, less.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 21, 2006)

^^;;

 Well Joe, I've been trying to get the Hooverphonic.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

Hooverphonic it is!!!

/dons UL-Man superhero outfit, opens a browser, and crosses fingers

EDIT: WHOA! Nice! Post 666. I am Zee Deveel.


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 21, 2006)

Slayer is releasing a new album and kicking off the "Unholy Alliance: Preaching to the Perverted Tour" this summer. The opening acts are Lamb Of God, Children of Bodom, and some others I forgot. Anyone planning on going?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

It's possible.

I always enjoyed Slayer live, and Lamb of Gods live show is fucking insanely intense.

CoB I found quite lackluster live.


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 21, 2006)

I just have to get ticket money and someone to go with. Both of which seem to be rare around here.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

Well you are in Ohio.

Myself it'll depend on the date, ticket price and if I don't have any conflicting shows to go to


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, I mean, the worst band ever, Hawthorne Heights, comes from Dayton, so its only natural that almost nobody listens to good music around here. Except for most of my friends. My friend and I have vowed to start the backlash against shitty music in our area, with early Metallica/Slayer influenced metal.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 21, 2006)

Dude I'm living in the province that spawned Nickelback.

Sure the Smalls also came from here, and Corb Lund...so there is hope yet for this *ED!* forsaken shit hole of a province.


----------



## Jagermonster (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, you've got a point.  At least good bands stop here on tour every once in a while. In Flames is coming next month, with Throwdown, Nevermore and Evergrey. I'm thinking about going to that, if I ever get my fucking license, that is.  The only thing that worries me is the shitty 'tough guy' hardcore band on the bill.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 21, 2006)

For the grace of god, you must go to that show. Not for In Flames but for Nevermore and Evergrey. Nevermore kicks serious amounts of ass.


----------



## less (Mar 21, 2006)

Lol. Did the convo die because everyone's MSNing with moe at the same time and crashing his poor makeshift pc?

Anyway: Cata, I do believe you're holding up the coerce listening thread, no?


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 21, 2006)

less: I just wanted to let you know I effing love your sig and avatar.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 21, 2006)

Then you love Maho's work--that's her pretty little project.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2006)

My age12 CD consists of Reel Big Fish, Pokemon, Digimon and anime music. One might say I have evolved a bit.


----------



## less (Mar 22, 2006)

RyanfromtheShire said:
			
		

> less: I just wanted to let you know I effing love your sig and avatar.


Thank you Ryan. I love your music.

But as Jkingler pointed out, even though I had no small say in what stock was used, the beauty is all Maho's work


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 22, 2006)

At twelve all my mixed tapes (not cd's) would have been classic rock and a few assorted mainstream metal tunes (Maiden and Metallica mostly...and Quiet Riot.)


----------



## less (Mar 22, 2006)

Age 12, let's see. Age twelve I listened to "Blood Sugar Sex Magic" by RHCP, "Out of Time" by R.E.M, some Vazelina Biløpphøggers (Norwegian gimmick band for really old people) but mostly Bone Thugs-n-Harmony.


----------



## olaf (Mar 22, 2006)

anyone remembers how I said that I'm gonna make sth called "manga PIMPing project"? 
I have dillema, how much manga should I upload before I officaly start with this thing?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 22, 2006)

All of it


----------



## olaf (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok I'll put it this way: I've already uploaded 17 volumes of Jiraishin, and toady I should end uploading Angels Sanctuary. 

I wonder if this is enough for a start, because part of me is whispering "No! No, it's to little! upload some more! more!" and I feel that I could upload and upload and upload... and I would forget why I'm doing it


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 22, 2006)

omfg! that's alot O_O That's reading for a month for me...


----------



## olaf (Mar 22, 2006)

month reading? prepare yourself for a year of awewsome manga reading!!
For I plan to upload other great mangas: Beck, Houshin Engi, Monster, Balme and losts more!


----------



## less (Mar 22, 2006)

Olaf, pimper of everything.

(How about you throw some Blade of the Immortal into that mix, eh?)


----------



## olaf (Mar 22, 2006)

I dind't read Blade of Immortal, *yet!*

I hope that some other ppl will help me with this project, so maybe someone else will pipm it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2006)

I only read Beck, so... Yeah. >.>


----------



## jkingler (Mar 22, 2006)

So you should help with the Beck project, baka.

And Olaf: do one thread for each manga, or else people will be really confused. XD

Actually, as a matter of fact, PM me right now, before you UL anything else. There are a lot of mistakes one can make (I should know) and I want to counsel you before you make too many and have to reUL a whole bunch of crap.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2006)

Link removed


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

Man.

Jah is the shit.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 22, 2006)

SO SEND IT THEN!!!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

Dude!

Jah is the rastafarian god.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## less (Mar 22, 2006)

^This is a test. Never mind it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2006)

Watch the video, so awesome.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

_I love, I love, I love, I Jah._


----------



## Sid (Mar 22, 2006)




----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

^ I hate you.


----------



## Sid (Mar 22, 2006)

> The album begins with a quirky IDM tune, 'Stops' which sets up the album's creativity and fun without downplaying the drama. The twinkly notes flutter and flip through effects, while breathy highs and quick kicks flitter together becoming the percussion, sparking a memory of a short but sweet ride through a happy carnival. The slightly synth pop inspired 'Grandfathered' creeps in with a strong rhythm and rolling keys while retro drums blend in seamlessly, a mighty rush of off-kilter synths reaching an enduring climax towards the end, bringing it all down as it calms into tiny drops of notes.
> 
> 'Charlie's House' is reminiscent of Boards Of Canada. Its slow moving bass, accompanied by trailing synths create a special backdrop for a guitar riff that sings. The crushed downtempo beats ease their way through key changes which are so slight and airy, that you barely notice when they trail off.





You can listen to it here:


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 22, 2006)

So, I'm going to see a new Broadway show, with music by the composers of Earth, Wind and Fire. It's selling out before previews even start. It's a month off, but I'm looking forward to it greatly.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 22, 2006)

Fuck Damnit Cunt Vagina Cock Asshole Face!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2006)

Muthafuckas not interested in V For Vendetta?!


----------



## less (Mar 22, 2006)

I read that when I was seventeen. A classic. "Classic like Akira is classic"-classic.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 22, 2006)

^^

Hellooooooooooooooooooooo peoples.


----------



## less (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello! You seem awfully chirpy this evening, don't you?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 22, 2006)

Maybe she got laid.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh please. I didn't get laid silly xD 


I'm not chirpy just... I dunno. xDDDDDDD  High on headache?


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 22, 2006)

That's rather bizarre, isn't it?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 22, 2006)

What is?


----------



## less (Mar 22, 2006)

Caffeine induced headache, perhaps?


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 22, 2006)

Being high on a headache.


----------



## less (Mar 22, 2006)

I can't find a good definition for "spazzingall"  It's such a good moeism, but I'm just drawing a blank. Ideas, anyone?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 22, 2006)

Well headache make me lightheaded and thus slightly 

And..caffeine might be it ;p


----------



## less (Mar 22, 2006)

New instrument on my list of incredibly underrated instruments: Ukulele.

Check out these amazing skills

The list now looks as follows (in no particluar order):

Bagpipes
Banjo
Vocoder
Accordion
Flute
Ukulele

Ukulele is fun to say too. Steven Merrit wrote lyrics around the word once: "Ukulele, Mekulele, oh how happy we could be-kulele" 

But I digress. Stop what you're doing for a couple of minutes and watch that video.

EDIT: Shit, I forgot the harpsichord!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 22, 2006)

No. I'm pondering on how many people to kick out of my life. First all people that ever told me they loved me I think


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 22, 2006)

I've seen it. It's amazing. That guy has serious talent to play The Beatles on a ukelele.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 22, 2006)

Beatles on ukelele (crappy fucking piss word to type btw. expect moeisms )



Not picturing it. Not sure I wanna cause I'm not that big of a Beatles fan ._.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 22, 2006)

Just watch the video.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 22, 2006)

Uhm. no.

xP  

I'm in my stubborn mood today. ;p


----------



## less (Mar 22, 2006)

^My thoughts before seeing it exactly. I was very pleasantly surprised. One slick dude with an ukulele owning the beatles with their own song is something to behold.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 22, 2006)

Riverside   I'm in love.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, I've seen that guy play before, BasiK posted a thread, amazing skills, it looks like his arm is moving in fast-forward,


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 23, 2006)

eh, I was bored today so I made this song. It's called the thunder song...I was basically trying out some new recording effects...making thunder with a synth and reverb...but yeah here it is:

[Crimson Comics] Brown Lover


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 23, 2006)

thank you thank you thank you!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

Don't get cocky now, y'hear?!


----------



## Larethian (Mar 23, 2006)

RyanfromtheShire said:
			
		

> eh, I was bored today so I made this song. It's called the thunder song...I was basically trying out some new recording effects...making thunder with a synth and reverb...but yeah here it is:
> 
> Link removed



I like it, it's a good one, it's a pity that sometimes i can't make out what you're singing - dunno maybe my earphones are just being nasty to me...
Definitely it's a good song, hope it'll be recorded with full band in the near future. Would be fun to hear it with bass line and a little bit of drums 
Gonna listen to it sec time cause i've got to make out the whole lyrics (a good exercise for my CPE exam )


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2006)

Does anyone in hear like Doves? 

*rocking out to Walk in Fire*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

Joe, to jam, you need an instrument and the ability to play it. =D


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah. I can play my desk rather well.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 23, 2006)

I can play on my imagination. Or use my tennis racket as a guitar.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2006)

Tennis racket, eh? Electric or acoustic?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

An electric tennisracket? XDDDD


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 23, 2006)

Larethian said:
			
		

> I like it, it's a good one, it's a pity that sometimes i can't make out what you're singing - dunno maybe my earphones are just being nasty to me...
> Definitely it's a good song, hope it'll be recorded with full band in the near future. Would be fun to hear it with bass line and a little bit of drums
> Gonna listen to it sec time cause i've got to make out the whole lyrics (a good exercise for my CPE exam )




There really isn't much as far as lyrics go for that song. I was basically practicing some recording techniques and vocal harmonies. Stuff like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

So Ryan, when are you going to send me that Guild?


----------



## NeophyteNihilist (Mar 23, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> New instrument on my list of incredibly underrated instruments: Ukulele.
> 
> Check out these amazing skills
> 
> ...


I love the sound of the Ukulele.  Its so calming.  That guy in the link is insane.

I agree with everything on that list except the harpsicord.  I've never like those much.  They lack the power of the piano and the flowing quality of music played on the harp.  

other underrated instraments:
hammer dulcimer
tubular bells
glass harminica
clarinet (not really that underrated, but kinda overshadowed by the sax these days)
Mandoline


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2006)

I finally listened to that song, Ryan. Awesome atmosphere, man. 

Also, those harmonies sounded good to me, and I love the way the acoustic guitar contrasts with the electric sound in the background.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

You forgot the harpguitar.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 23, 2006)

At my uni certificate ceremony they had a girl on the harp playing Aerith's Theme from FFVII. It was *magical*.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

XD FF has some great music, and people who can play the harp are awesome.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 23, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> At my uni certificate ceremony they had a girl on the harp playing Aerith's Theme from FFVII. It was *magical*.


Since when do they have video game music at an official university ceremony? Notwithstanding, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 23, 2006)

It was, so good I shed a tear. I've looked everywhere for a harp version on the internet, but to no avail.


----------



## less (Mar 23, 2006)

NeophyteNihilist said:
			
		

> I love the sound of the Ukulele.  Its so calming.  That guy in the link is insane.
> 
> I agree with everything on that list except the harpsicord.  I've never like those much.  They lack the power of the piano and the flowing quality of music played on the harp.
> 
> ...


What the harpsichord has, though, is the mood. It's such an archaic sound that everything played on it gets an automatic nostalgia. Ever heard a harpsichord sound close and intimate? I sure haven't. Even when it's playing on it's own, the sound is always far away. It lacks a solid presence, and good pop-musicians know to put that ability to use for awesome effect. 

Definitaly agree on the glass harmonica, though. Way underrated.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 23, 2006)

omg i so thought up a good explanation for "spazzingall" last night that involved magicians and electrocution but now i have to remember it @.2


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm watching Forrest Gump.


----------



## less (Mar 23, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> omg i so thought up a good explanation for "spazzingall" last night that involved magicians and electrocution but now i have to remember it @.2


----------



## Voynich (Mar 23, 2006)

We're watching forrest Gump too xD 


And yes, I think up the silliest things at 3 am. I'm trying to sort out the story now so I can post it ^^


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

Forrest Gump is quite awesome. Lt. Dan is so mad XD


----------



## Voynich (Mar 23, 2006)

Well my sis is watching it. The 17 year old one. the 15 year old one has gone to bed already cause she's "sick"


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 23, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> So Ryan, when are you going to send me that Guild?




haha yeah right! I that is my pride and joy!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

You mean she was horny, right?

And Ryan, you know I'll take good care of it, and my guitar Willie could use an acoustic companion. He's an Eko Ranger VI, incase you're interested. 

I just found out, my guitar is one year older than your's. XD


----------



## less (Mar 23, 2006)

And now we have arranged guitar marriges  Is the madness caused by Sasuke's return really that contagious?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't read Naruto and haven't watched it in over eight months.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 23, 2006)

I'm spazzing and secretly hoping he wears purple and pink. 

On a side note...i posted the spazzingall post in the Moeisms fc ;p


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 23, 2006)

I love the FFVII soundtrack......tralalalalala....


----------



## Voynich (Mar 23, 2006)

Dlling now and goddamit, go read my entry for "spazzingall" >.<

Worked so long on it... ._.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 23, 2006)

It's rather interesting, but it doesn't explain how moe got wind of it.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 23, 2006)

it doesn't have to

did less explain how moe got a  hold of the cereal name? No xP  that's the mystique of moeisms. He uses words he shouldn't know


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

This always cracks me up.


----------



## less (Mar 23, 2006)

That's right. Moe is to us what god is the clergy: infallible but often mysterious, all that is left for us to is to interpret his teachings as best we can.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 23, 2006)

That's fucking brilliant... and it's going right into my signature!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 23, 2006)

lessss, what did you think of it!? 


I tried really hard to make it sound smart ._.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

....Maho, that is just _too_ easy, even for you.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 23, 2006)

c and s: that was fucking hillarious! hahaha


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

I know. 

Hey Ryan, know anything about Eko acoustic guitars?


----------



## less (Mar 23, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> lessss, what did you think of it!?
> 
> 
> I tried really hard to make it sound smart ._.


I freaking <3ed it! Best moeism yet. I'm trying to spread my rep around so you can get another dose, but everyone worthy gives me the same freaking message: "You need to be less of a protectionist asshat and start repping people who aren't in your internet circle-jerk"


----------



## Voynich (Mar 23, 2006)

*gnaw*


I'm not sure wheter to feel insulted or complimented xDDDD  Ah well...

@less: TY <3  The things I come up with while looking at the smokecoming from the factories behind our house are amazing.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

Have upped 'V For Vendetta' the graphic novel, and will be uploading 'Sin City' tomorrow, anyone interested in either or both?


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 23, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> I know.
> 
> Hey Ryan, know anything about Eko acoustic guitars?




I only know they're Italian made guitars. Do they still make them? I used to work at a guitar shop and we had one froml ike '69 going for about $1,200 (USD).


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

No, it went out of business decades ago.

Mine is a 1967 Eko Ranger VI, basically a dreadnought, great for country, folk and blues.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2006)

Whoa, shit.  Sell that geetar and go buy some Crystale and ride around in limos all day. Then go back to being broke but with no guitar.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

No way in fucking hell. I got this guitar from me grandepappy, who had it for twentyfive years. Besides, it's got some damage, so I doubt it'll sell for much. Still sounds amazing, though.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2006)

Damage, eh? Bullet holes, innit? Lucille would sell for a pretty penny.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

Lol, no. The binding of the top has some damage, some dents on the headstock, few scratches on the laquer here and there.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 23, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> No, it went out of business decades ago.
> 
> Mine is a 1967 Eko Ranger VI, basically a dreadnought, great for country, folk and blues.




Beautiful! I wish now that I had tested out the Eko back when I had teh chance. If I ever come across one I'll test it out.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah, it has a real booming sound, but it's very versatile. I can play some simple flamenco on it, but it doesn't sound out of place, at all. It's quite heavy, but it's really built to last.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 23, 2006)

Yeah my guild is pretty light, really bassy though. Most of my friends (they're all martin players) have trouble adjusting to it, but I basically mold my songs around the way it sounds. It's not too good for classical but I have like a shitty yamaha nylon string if I wanna dab around in that genre.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2006)

Hahaha. I plan to have a guitar for various playing styles ( resonator, classical, flamenco, single coil, humbuckers, semi-acoustic, normal size steelstring, etc. ) and ofcourse an Ibanez, because those things just play so fucking smoothly.

Home Insurance Dicussion A site with reviews for my guitar, the only low rating it gets is for customer support, but this is only because it's so durable, that it's never even needed. I mean, I'm playing it with 10 year old strings, and it still sounds awesome.


----------



## less (Mar 24, 2006)

Holy SHIT
I was just notified That I've won a free Kaizers Orchestra Concert! 

This is truly the time to use large ugly fonts and smilies! 

Me and ninety-nine others! That's nothing! And the venue rocks! I'm gobsmacked. Gotta gat my suit cleaned.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2006)

Less, I love you, please impregnate me. <3

That, and send me more of that band, 170 was one killer song, it really had a war feeling.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 24, 2006)

I friggin' love Kaizers Orchestra! Congrats man!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 24, 2006)

Cool, cool


*is bored now*

I'm so terribly missing my own computer..mostly my music ._.


----------



## less (Mar 24, 2006)

*Impregnates C&S and makes mental note to upload shitloads of Kaizers when home*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2006)

-points and laughs at Maho-


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

How on earth did you win that prize?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2006)

Any of you interested in the 'V For Vendetta' graphic novel and haven't received it yet?


----------



## olaf (Mar 24, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Any of you interested in the 'V For Vendetta' graphic novel and haven't received it yet?


Ohh, I have to check if I have it backuped anywhere. (I had it once, but deleted some time ago) And since MAngaCult ceased to exist it's harder to get comics

Congrats on that free concert less


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

Graphic Novel? So is that the entire series of manga, or is V just one book?


----------



## olaf (Mar 24, 2006)

it's not a manga, but a comic. And it was released in 2 (or 3) volumes If I remember right.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2006)

Eleven, including the prelude. I have it upped on MU, so if anyone wants it, just say so.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

So. Aha...ha...ha. 

Sorry.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

Just send it to Kage, Dave.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2006)

I'd rather send it to multiple people at once, since my PM space has been brought down to 100 for some reason.


----------



## olaf (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm reading the "Da Vinci Code" and it's worse than I expected


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm playing 'Guilty Gear X2 #Reload', the music alone is worth playing this game over.


----------



## less (Mar 24, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> How on earth did you win that prize?


It's was an online thing in connection to the live album they just released. You go to Kaizer.no, pop in your CD, register as owner of said CD, answer a pretty hard Kaizer's trivia question (had to search a fan-forum), and if you're right, you're in the lottery. And I am one of a hundred who won.


----------



## olaf (Mar 24, 2006)

I just noticed that something happened with my lego camp sig (probably someone reported it as disturbing image), so I'm using new lego pic now


----------



## Voynich (Mar 24, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> I'm reading the "Da Vinci Code" and it's worse than I expected



What you don't like about it?


----------



## olaf (Mar 24, 2006)

> What you don't like about it?


I din't expect anything brilliant, but the story telling is killing me. I mean, action is jumping from one place to another to damn fast. Those chaptersare so short, I'm getting into some dialogue and BAM action jumps into some other place. It's somehow exhausting, and exhausting in bad way (because Mann or Faulkner can be exhausting but in a good way)

But it's not that bad all in all, I'll read it to the end.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2006)

Still doesn't compare to Mel Brooks.


----------



## Meijin (Mar 24, 2006)

I just wanked to Vaka.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2006)

And that is supposed to be a surprise?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

Vaka? 

Vaca means cow in Spanish. Are you into farmsex?


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 24, 2006)

You bet he is.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2006)

Judas: No. No. Leave us alone!
Comicus: All right, all right! Jesus!
Jesus: Yes.
Comicus: What?
Jesus: What?
Comicus: What?
Jesus: Yes.
Comicus: Jesus!
Jesus: Yes.
Comicus: What?
Jesus: What?
Comicus: You said what.
Jesus: Yes.
Comicus: Nothing. 

I love Mel Brooks.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 24, 2006)

jk: thanks for the antony album! It is so amazing. <3


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Ryan, what kind of Guild do you have, exactly?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

> jk: thanks for the antony album! It is so amazing. <3


Glad to hear that you liked it.  From Moe to Maho to Me to You, with love.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2006)

'You can't just go buying people Mr.Johnson! You know what you are? You're a little bitch! Yes, you're a little bitch, and I'd bet you'd like to suck it, wouldn't you!'

Hey guys.


----------



## Sid (Mar 24, 2006)

^ awesome, cheery, summer music. In a cool accent



^ Gorgeous electronic music for late at night.


Randomly found these tonight. Put me in a well good mood


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

^If you get a hold of the albums, you know what to do...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pay for them, preferably before leaving the store.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2006)

Change your avy Sid.

Now.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

^Why? :S Do you have an attachment to bunnies?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2006)

I had a run in with them one time...

*pulls down pants and reveals an embarraskink scar*

lol.

Jk.

Nah, I just think he should change the fucking thing.


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2006)

So, what did I miss?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 24, 2006)

Well, Dave got a sex change, Sugar sweetened upo, and Cata has decided that merely killing Chad Kroeger is no longer good enough.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 24, 2006)

"THE CHAD" Chad Kroeger Fanlisting! here you find the generation team pics

They need to rephrase this sentence "Can Chad reach Kurt Cobain's heights? It's not impossible. He can be one of the *greatest rock vocalists* in rock history."

Your kidding..right? =/


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2006)

Wahahaha!

nvm...


----------



## Sid (Mar 24, 2006)

Sugar said:
			
		

> Nah, I just think he should change the fucking thing.



nu-uh, I love the bunny <3


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2006)

The bunny > you

kthxbai


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2006)

Jah >>>>> all of you.


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2006)

I know


----------



## olaf (Mar 24, 2006)

moe! your're back!
and I have to go to sleep See you later


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2006)

Olaf! How ahave you been mate? .

Yep, back =]. I rule at construction *does alex louis armstrong muscle pose*. But I will be leaving agan soon to head back home. So wont be around for much

Night mate


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 24, 2006)

Moe! Nighty man, missed you lately ^^. BTW Me > Construction > You . Yup starting up with arcitecturing next week.

Fuck, my Ibanez just broke real bad..


----------



## Meijin (Mar 24, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Vaka?
> 
> Vaca means cow in Spanish. Are you into farmsex?



Damn straight.

P.S One of thems gay--SCORE!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 24, 2006)

Gay cow, eh? I didn't know Moe was for sale.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 24, 2006)

moe is always for sale.

A indie rock album and boom. You're in.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 24, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Hey Ryan, what kind of Guild do you have, exactly?




Oh man, I do not know that actually. I braught it to a collector and he could not figure out the model. There is a different store here in the area and I'm gonna see if they know.

It's a hand me down from my father. 



moe: welcome back buddy! where the hell have you been?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2006)

I just watched School of Rock AND Hi-Fidelity just for Jack Black and John Cusak.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 24, 2006)

School of Rock was ok. I really enjoyed Hi-Fidelity...I related to Cusak more.


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Ryan, how's recording coming along mate? . Btw; still want those Devendra Banhart records mate? I recall you requested them a while back.

*stab @ cata and joe* stop picking on poor defendless me! ;_;

Simp; awesome mate. Never knew that was your field of interest =]. And sucks about your Ibanez =[


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 24, 2006)

What's an Ibanez?


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2006)

It's a brand an electric guitars.

So; how has everyone benn lately? =]


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 24, 2006)

Yaeh I just need Cripple Crow, I got the rest from a friend.


Tomarrow I wake up at 7 AM and start working until I can't work anymore basically. I need to have 2 songs done and mastered within 2 weeks so we can get a good deal of vinyl pressing.


edit: Ibanez makes guitars and basses, both electric and acoustic. They're decent.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2006)

lol, love your avy moemoe.

xD


----------



## mow (Mar 24, 2006)

Oh sweet! Good luck mate =]. Recording and mastering is such a pain. I've been in the studio myself for the past week or so  recording some material, and it's quite the pain. I never knew producing would be that difficult. 
I'll get you Cripple Crow in a bit hopefully.

@ Sugar; isnt it?XD Im so sorry sam <3


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2006)

I repped your for it.

Fwaha!


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 24, 2006)

oh man, when will we have a taste if Moe's music?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey!

Cable said I was a poser and I shouldn't listen to be aloud to listen to Minor Threat, because I stood up for fat women and fat men.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 25, 2006)

Either I'm more baked than I thought, or that above statement is more confusing than Tom Cruises psyche.

Or a combination of both.

But on the off chance this is an answer to the question at hand.

Umm, does his opinion matter to you?

If so, I got no advice but a pleasant game of flaming.

If not. Fuck it. It don't matter.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 25, 2006)

^hahahah

I think that since minor threat is so straight edge that they're (or were) against just about everything.

Anyways I'm drunk and probably can't think too logically.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 25, 2006)

Ah strait edge.

Boy, I do not fit that group at all XD


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 25, 2006)

If Ian Mckay hadn't gone on to do Fugazi I'd honeslty just ignore it all...but jesus...fucking fugazi! *drools*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2006)

I just hope Moe isn't the one singing. XD

Welcome back, faghomoedudefuckeranalrapist. 

And Ibanez makes warp-speed shredmatic guitars, many frets, smooth necks, they have some awesome guitars, and some shitty ones, too.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

Did you people fail to realize?! It's my [finally] 16th birthday!

(I hope I get some good music.)


----------



## less (Mar 25, 2006)

*Hangover Report:*

Physical: Apart from the rusty nail obviously wedged in my brain, pretty good. Jumpy typing and minor sickness, but that's to be expected.

Mental: No feeling of impending doom, no regrets, apart from the next bit.

Tally of Really dumb things I remember doing last night:

- Arranged a battle to the death between two friends when we found out we had both a kimono and one of those Chinese jackets with weird cloth buttons all the way up the collar. Japan vs. China: the Clash of Civilisations - Drunk Norwegian Douchebag Style. Almost broke the TV. I think China won somewhat.

- Pretending to be the vocalist of a semi-famous local rock act so that one of my friends could pick up chicks saying he's my manager. For some mysterious reason, this plan failed.

- Putting a frozen pizza in the oven when coming home. Fell asleep fully dressed with the timer in my hand. Almost burned down kitchen. Parents somewhat agitated.

...

Congrats Kera! Make a wish, anything that is within my power to do, and it shall be granted. (Does that mean you're, like, legal now? )


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks less, I had a party last night too, though it wasn't as debauched as yours. (not wanting alcohol will do that) We watched The Wizard of Oz with Dark Side of the Moon, and it works _really_ well. I also desperately tried to improve my friends' taste in music. Some of the girls were yelling out requests for Madonna.


----------



## less (Mar 25, 2006)

Well, I only listed the stupid parts. It was a very nice evening otherwise. But you didn't make a wish.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 25, 2006)

Wohoo! I'm going to Hultsfred! Opeth, Kent, Coheed & Cambria, Soilwork and Amadou and Mariam. HERE I COME!!

Happy because this is my first festival ^^


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Wohoo! I'm going to Hultsfred! Opeth, Kent, Coheed & Cambria, Soilwork and Amadou and Mariam. HERE I COME!!
> 
> Happy because this is my first festival ^^


AMADOU & MIRIAM?! DEAR GOD MAN! I wish so bad I could go.... 

And less, if I told you my wish, then it wouldn't be a secret and therefore invalid.


----------



## less (Mar 25, 2006)

I heard Hultsfred is pretty good. Never been there myself, but people who have says it destroys Quart organization-wise.


----------



## Larethian (Mar 25, 2006)

Happy b-day Keramachi


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 25, 2006)

this thread


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> AMADOU & MIRIAM?! DEAR GOD MAN! I wish so bad I could go....
> 
> And less, if I told you my wish, then it wouldn't be a secret and therefore invalid.



Dude, Tinariwen are going to play in NY soon, you have to see them, for me atleast XD. 

and happy bday mate =]


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

jk, as per your request in the other thread, I'd like anything by any of the following bands:
Do Make Say Think
Sigur Ros
The Kills (I have No Wow)

Thanks again.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 25, 2006)

Am I the only one here who doesn't drink?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2006)

Do Make Say Think - & Yet & Yet

Do Make Say Think - Goodbye Enemy Airship The Landlord Is Dead

Do Make Say Think - Winter Hymn Country Hymn Secret Hymn

^I will get you those. I leave the rest to others!

*runs away*


----------



## less (Mar 25, 2006)

@Sugar: Nope. Kera's sober too. Maho only drinks on new years eve to subdue her fear of fireworks, moe prefers herbal remedies although he is known to down a glass on occasion. Me and Cata are the only raving drunkards I can think of.

*Is kinda disturbed by how much he knows about the drinking habits of others*

@kera: I'll see if I can find you a little something later on. Do you have _Youth Pictures of Florence Henderson_?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 25, 2006)

I do drugs, but I don't drink.


----------



## less (Mar 25, 2006)

That stance is very cool, subversive and edgy.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 25, 2006)

Speed and Amphetamines ftw!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 25, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> @Sugar: Nope. Kera's sober too. Maho only drinks on new years eve to subdue her fear of fireworks, moe prefers herbal remedies although he is known to down a glass on occasion. Me and Cata are the only raving drunkards I can think of.
> 
> *Is kinda disturbed by how much he knows about the drinking habits of others*
> 
> @kera: I'll see if I can find you a little something later on. Do you have _Youth Pictures of Florence Henderson_?


Hey! I was drunk yesterday too. 

But I guess you drink more than me cause you're an old journalist with a taste for Bohemian culture.

..And the fact that you and your friends cosplay asian nations in deathfights.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> @kera: I'll see if I can find you a little something later on. Do you have _Youth Pictures of Florence Henderson_?


Nope. They sound quite interesting though.

EDIT: Sugar, they're um, basically the same thing.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 25, 2006)

Crap.

I g2g.

Bye everyone!

*shoots up and runs*


----------



## less (Mar 25, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Hey! I was drunk yesterday too.
> 
> But I guess you drink more than me cause you're an old journalist with a taste for Bohemian culture.
> 
> ..And the fact that you and your friends cosplay asian nations in deathfights.


It's been a while since anyone called me old   And it really wasn't as much "cosplay" as "two geezers on foreign jackets groping each other and knocking things over in a crowded livingroom".


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 25, 2006)

There aren't many things in life I enjoy more then a good drink. alcohol ftw!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 25, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> It's been a while since anyone called me old   And it really wasn't as much "cosplay" as "two geezers on foreign jackets groping each other and knocking things over in a crowded livingroom".



Atleast you're cool, if you keep the cool it doesn't matter how old you are. People wouldn't have midlife crisis at all if they never stopped beeing cool. Buying a motorcycle and a whitesnake leather jacket in your 40s would just be an act of normality.

I'll be eighteen in about 1 year and one week from now. omg yay


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

xD

Okay, Less just spouted out my best kept secret ^^;;  Darnnit.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

Hehehe... now we'll attack Maho's house with fireworks! She'll be powerless to stop us!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

DIE >(


No seriously, I have no idea what caused it, but during new years I only go out when I'm properly intoxicated.  The week before new years is hell anyway cause I had a few incidents where morrons thought it was fun to throw firecrackers at my horses =.=


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 25, 2006)

Okey, hosted a party... I'm very drunk... Onenis very sad.ö..What should i do`??


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 25, 2006)

canot typ??


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Kera, I have DMSt first record, their self titled one. I'll up it for you as soon as I'm done with my Frank Zappa ups.

*gives Simp the crest of moeism*

If anyone wants some Zappa, let me know. I uploaded _Them Or Us_ along with _Waka Jawaka_


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 25, 2006)

Mind sending me some Zappa, moe?


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Check your pm mate =]

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## Sid (Mar 25, 2006)

mmmm good music, crisps, beer, and a nice joint

perfect relaxation after a crappy day =]


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm well, Moe.  Just about to go to the gym. It's 3 days in a row now, which is 3 more days than I've worked out in the last several months. 

/fell off the wagon

Be sure to pass that Zappa this way as well. I will send the DMST to everyone who's been posting lately, just to be safe. XD

@Sid: sounds like a nice way to redeem the day, if I do say so myself. Aside from the joint...I don't condone that at all...


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

here here .

I'm currently reading Urasawa's Happy! for the first time, and loving it totally. This man is the manga God

EDIT: will do mate


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

Bad. I'm in a warmongering mood. Got blocked by 4 people today. Which makes 10 people in the last 3 days. Kinda managed to piss off my best friend by saying "i gtg now. You're more fun when I'm offline"


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

*sends you yaoi pics to stay on your good side*


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

No worries. I'm putting out enough flamebait to catch myself a whale. Just avoid biting and you'll be fine ;p


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Check this out, a sneak peek @ a sharee Im working on atm

Clogs - I'm Very Sad


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

So very sad 


And someone....get online and talk to me..i'm sooo bored


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

I like the bassoon part, moe. And Maho, I'll be on AIM as soon as I'm finished with the accursed chemistry homework.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you <3

*gives you mental chemistry backup*  

I have to stay up till 4 cause my sis is out and ill have to be around if she calls cause she lost her passport, money, head, brains or ass again =.=


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Die msn.

Die.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

Yes! 

MSN needs the deathpenalty! Sue it in Texas!


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Yes!
> 
> MSN needs the deathpenalty! Sue it in Texas!


Uh, that won't do good.

If you wanna have MSN pay the death penalty, sue it in their own house, Seattle!!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

Seatlle doesn't kill. 


Texas does. And Texans are morronic enough to actually do it ;p


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2006)

Blackfield is sooooo nice. That, Clogs, and Gregor Samsa are really making my weekend. Diverse is fucking amazing, too, but I am not as much in a Hip-Hop mood atm. I'll have to revisit that sometime during the week.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

*points a joe's sig*

OMG! Poor horsey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm going to pimp one or two of Wilson's solo singles tomorrow or the beginning of the next week. It's something too amazing to not be shared.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2006)

^I look forward to it. 

@The horse: Hey, it isn't Legmower's fault. The horse ran into him and he just happens to have blades attached to his helmet.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

HORSEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

;_;


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2006)

The horse should have known better than to run into a bladed helmet. Call it natural selection.


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Why does remind me of Maho's horse cock story?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

I demand another sig. ;_;

You can't do this to me at 2.45 am


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2006)

@moe: Probably the part where she is yelling HORSEY!!!!!!!



@Maho: What-ev-ah! I'm bad--I do what I want! :snapandrubberneck


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 25, 2006)

Fuck damnit kugina damn.


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> @moe: Probably the part where she is yelling HORSEY!!!!!!!



I loled my head off XD


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 25, 2006)

I need to kill something

Seriously, I have enough compressed rage right now to power a fucking murderous rampage.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 25, 2006)

God.

I love life.

DDD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 25, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I need to kill something
> 
> Seriously, I have enough compressed rage right now to power a fucking murderous rampage.


Start a viking metal band.

Or, take your car out for a spin and grind some conformist pedestrians.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 25, 2006)

I don't drive.

For a very good reason, i get rage watching people drive, put me behind a wheel, and you'll be putting me behind bars not long after.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 25, 2006)

Titties and beer!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 25, 2006)

> Titties and beer!


Wtf! haha!

@cata
Have you seen 28 days later? 

"What virus did you infect them with?" 
"Rage" 

Greatest horror movie ever.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

* imports slightler bigger than usual Irish village to Calgary*

Have fun :3


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 25, 2006)

28 Days Later was.....meh, I didn't really care for it.

It had some great moments, but as a whole, just didn't grab me.


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Wtf! haha!
> 
> @cata
> Have you seen 28 days later?
> ...



Brilliant flick.

btw toilet, are you planning to become a director or have a career in the movie industry? <-randomness

Im currently falling in love with The Woodsman


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 25, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> 28 Days Later was.....meh, I didn't really care for it.
> 
> It had some great moments, but as a whole, just didn't grab me.


Come on. 

It was great. The music and the sneaky insults against our violent out of control world? 

And the fact that the setting was in london/manchester and not some random village in the midwest. 

Well maybe I'm biased.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Im currently falling in love with The Woodsman



And once again we get confirmation that moe is a little schoolgirl that likes to sexxor up adult men.


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> And once again we get confirmation that moe is a little schoolgirl that likes to sexxor up adult men.


Not true, *points at toilet boy*


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

Adult and lesser adult men. All the same, they have cocks or are at least trying to fake one.


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Adult and lesser adult men. All the same, they have cocks or are at least trying to fake one.



I never claimed I was a straight arrow XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 25, 2006)

I've heard all but good things about The Woodsman. Kevin Bacon plays a p*d*p****, right? 

Me and my friend joey is actually starting our own movie company. XD 

Don't think it'll work out though. I'll probably end up as a cameraman. I would love to film live preformances of bands and stuff. And of course snowboard/ski/skate movies.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 25, 2006)

I think moe should upload some of his guitar covers ^_^


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 25, 2006)

Hello, fellow music fans!

I am new, and hoping to discuss my favorite artists with you guys.  And maybe learn some new works.  

What can I say?  I am addicted to hip-hop instrumentals.  It was always a career to look forward for me, the beats, the rythem and cast under with paino/flute duet.  Ironically, I quit band two years ago, I hope that doesn't hurt.

moe, thanks for the Humaniod Erotica, does live up to its name xD, each song is smooth and a great listen.  I might like it here on these forums.

Well yeah...and I got Coldplay tickets.


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I've heard all but good things about The Woodsman. Kevin Bacon plays a p*d*p****, right?


Yepp, one of the finest erformances I've ever seen. Will write a review for it soon.


> Me and my friend joey is actually starting our own movie company. XD



Oh sweet! That sounds so effingly awesome mate.



> Don't think it'll work out though. I'll probably end up as a cameraman. I would love to film live preformances of bands and stuff. And of course snowboard/ski/skate movies.



Come to Mali with me then XD. I need a camera man to make my documentary about Mali music.



			
				City&Colour said:
			
		

> I think moe should upload some of his guitar covers ^_^



*Vetos*

I do play a mean xylophone thou 

EDIT: Welcome on board HN =]. You'll love it here 

If you fancy hiphop instrumentals, check out Madlib and all his respective incarnations


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 25, 2006)

I have Madlib - Shades of Blue, any other works I should give a listen?


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 25, 2006)

I really don't know what everyone else here thinks about Coldplay but I like them. Parachutes is actually my least favorite by them, except Don't Panic is a really good song. Can't say Coldplay is one of my favorite bands or anything but when it comes to really popular bands, Coldplay deserves some of the attention it gets. Other such bands are Radiohead and RHCP.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

*bangs head against keyboard repeatedly*

Come..home..Linda...NOW. I need sleeep


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 25, 2006)

> Yepp, one of the finest *erformances* I've ever seen. Will write a review for it soon.


XD



> Oh sweet! That sounds so effingly awesome mate.


The only footage we have is me stealth filming my friend when he's cleaning his room and singing james blunt songs.




> Come to Mali with me then XD. I need a camera man to make my documentary about Mali music.


You're just going to stuff me full of "herbs" and stick me in a cage


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I have Madlib - Shades of Blue, any other works I should give a listen?



Ah, I shall hook you up soon mate =]. Heard his collab with the metal Face villian on _Madvilliany_?

====
I'm a huge coldplay fanboy. All their EPs and records are wonderful. Though X&Y is the most sorry excuse for album that I've ever come across, excpet for Kingdom Come which would've sounded sooo awesome with Cash.

Age old argument in regards to X&Y


EDIT: so what if I typo! leave me alone! ;_;


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> XD



dammit it XD



> The only footage we have is me stealth filming my friend when he's cleaning his room and singing james blunt songs.



suure, I bet you have a dozen clips of yourself being punkasfuck. Come now, dont lie XD



> You're just going to stuff me full of "herbs" and stick me in a cage



Curses! Am I that predictable?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 25, 2006)

But you got the right idea moe. 

Filming a doc movie would most likely be the most exciting experience ever.



> suure, I bet you have a dozen clips of yourself being punkasfuck. Come now, dont lie XD


----------



## Voynich (Mar 25, 2006)

Okay, I'm offf to bed. Linda just came home and thanks to that damned summertime rule it's not 3.30, but 4.30 am.

=.=  Teh dead. Sayonara


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

As I just told Maho, tomorrow, I'll be seeing my brother perform in tights for a production of _The Faerie Queene._ Lovely.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 25, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Ah, I shall hook you up soon mate =]. Heard his collab with the metal Face villian on _Madvilliany_?


 
Yes, I have heard of MF Doom.  He is awesome, I got his DangerDoom work awhile ago, but never got this so-called masterpiece Madvillainy.  I could also go for some Special Herbs.

Have you listened to Cunninlinguists before?  I recently bought a Piece of Strange and I love it, especially the pair with Immortal Techinque. 



> I'm a huge coldplay fanboy. All their EPs and records are wonderful. Though X&Y is the most sorry excuse for album that I've ever come across, excpet for Kingdom Come which would've sounded sooo awesome with Cash.
> 
> Age old argument in regards to X&Y



I liked Kingdom Come aswell.  I preferred Speed of Sound, aswell.  Speed of Sound may consider as high scale version of Clocks, but its still great nonetheless.


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Yes, I have heard of MF Doom.  He is awesome, I got his DangerDoom work awhile ago, but never got this so-called masterpiece Madvillainy.  I could also go for some Special Herbs.
> 
> *Have you listened to Cunninlinguists before?  I recently bought a Piece of Strange and I love it, especially the pair with Immortal Techinque. *



Man, you are sooo gonna fit in with the rest of the crew . Sid pimped them a while back, and even though I havent given them their rightful amount of spins, I still enjoyed them greatly.

I'll do my best to hook you up with as much DOOM material as I can. and Im sure lots of DOOM fans here will help too 

Night Maho <3

Toilet; yeah, it's been a major goal of mine for quite sometime now. That and starting my own record label/gig club/ used cd store trinity,


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Man, you are sooo gonna fit in with the rest of the crew .


The kid's rep says it all: Hokage Naruto has a brilliant future. Welcome to the crew, and stay classy.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 25, 2006)

CunninLynguists = fucking awesome. Every album, every time. Great lyrics, flow, and beats. They are one of several hip hop groups that keep me from dismissing Southern stuff, despite crunk music and my bleeding ears. 

What is this about Humanoid Erotica? Send it, Moe! Stop being sneaky.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 25, 2006)

> Toilet; yeah, it's been a major goal of mine for quite sometime now. That and starting my own record label/gig club/ used cd store trinity,


What are we without our dreams? Nothing!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks a lot for everything. 

Humaniod Erotica, have been giving me soooo many eargasms.  Gonna write a review tonight or tommorow.



			
				jkingler! said:
			
		

> What is this about Humanoid Erotica? Send it, Moe! Stop being sneaky.




Sending away!


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

Not even 50 posts and he's writing reviews! Hokage Naruto, you are going places.


----------



## Naruyamcha (Mar 25, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I need to kill something
> 
> Seriously, I have enough compressed rage right now to power a fucking murderous rampage.


Me too, I'm so mad, so jealous, so freaking bananas!!!  AAAAAAHHHHH!!!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 25, 2006)

I am music geek, what can I say.

Damn, John Coltrane - Blue Train that I bought won't becoming in for a bit, as it says in my e-mail.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 25, 2006)

Well, good night all. I've got deacon duty in the morning.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 25, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> Well, good night all. I've got deacon duty in the morning.



Later, maybe we will meet tommorow.  

Ah, this Humaniod was great, I think I'll listen to Pretty Pussy Kitty Kat.  Five Deez for the win.  Nenevr understood why they edited the album cover, it was actually contained with two nude chicks, oh that Fat Jon you pervert.  xD

EDIT - Be on the look out for a Fat Jon Erotica in the next ten to twenty minutes, song by song review.  Done by yours truly.


----------



## mow (Mar 25, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> I am music geek, what can I say.
> 
> Damn, John Coltrane - Blue Train that I bought won't becoming in for a bit, as it says in my e-mail.



Well, we can always share some coltrane till then, no?

Pick any three from this list and you'll get them by tomorrow or after =]:


*Spoiler*: __ 



A Love Supreme Deluxe Edition
Black Pearls
Blue Trane: Trane Plays The Blues
Coltrane
Coltrane's Sound
Prestie 1705
Cresent
Dakar
First Meditations
Kulu Se Mama
Live @ Birdland
The Complete Live @the Village Vanguard
Live @ the Village Vanguard Again!
Live In Japan
Live In Seattle
Living Space
Lush Life
My Fav Things
Newport '63
Ole Coltrane!
Settin The Pace
Soultrane
Spiritual
Standards
Stardust
Stellar Regions
The Complete Africa/Brass Sessions
The John Coltrane Quartet Plays
The Olatunji Concert: The Last Live Recording
Tranein In
Transation
New thing @ Newport
John Coltrane & Johnny Hartman
Comsic Music with Alice coltrane
Bags & Trane with Milt Jackson


----------



## metronomy (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks for clogs Moe, I was needing something new to Spin. You had just the answear.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 26, 2006)

Drunk post!!!11111



/passes out


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2006)

I have a conuncrum.

See I am filled with rage, and the only counter is booze, weed and pretty girls.

I'm a little short on pretty girls (as I tend to make the stupid ones leave crying. >.>  )


----------



## jkingler (Mar 26, 2006)

Extra booze + extra weed = make up the difference(?)

Bad, Cata! Bad! no


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 26, 2006)

Dude, I was incredibly drunk... Oh man Jägermeister and beer is not a good mix, fuck.. I fucked like hell and everything just spinned around. Gonzza got emo over some old girlfriend, and we had to comfort him. But damn what a cool party, too bad everyone left so early. I slept before 12 O'clock O_O


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey I'm an old man who's in training to be an aging, poet/beatnik.

Don't stomp on my regimine


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 26, 2006)

I did not fuck like hell. I was fucked like hell. Wasted xD


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2006)

I so want to hang out with all of you.

Cata will be the future Charles bukowski XD


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2006)

yay for being so drunk you CAN'T fuck

Actually, to hell with that, sex can be hard enough to come by without added difficulties

XD


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2006)

I promise you a party you will never forget moe...

No matter how hard you try


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2006)

I'm actually looking forward to that XD. An irishman will teach me how to hold my liquor!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2006)

Well that or call an ambulance XD

But come hell or high water

It WILL be a party to remember.


----------



## Slug (Mar 26, 2006)

@ moe, blue trane, black pearls, and stardust


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

When I move to Canada I want to hang out with Cata. Hopefully some of his skills will leak onto me.


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2006)

Sweet Jebus, I'm gone for 24 hours and the department has new users and pimps galore. Is it the brand spanking new sticky's doing, perhaps?

*Breaks out chainsaw and charges his PM inbox*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

Moe are all those from that list John Coltrane?


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 26, 2006)

It'd be safe to assume so. It's way beyond ridiculous, though.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

Crikey, that's a lot of stuff he's done.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 26, 2006)

Posted my contribution to the lyrical contest. I tried to keep of the angsty tone but it became rather pissed of... The content is not about me but I wrot like it was about me. It's really different stories from several people but it's all real..


----------



## olaf (Mar 26, 2006)

what's up.

I just finished reading Da Vinci Code, and it was bad Serioulsy, it sucked

I'm so pissed that I wasted my time on this book I saw some thread about this book in Konoha Bookstore, but I wan't write anything there right now. I'm so pissed off that it's hard for me to write anything coherent


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

I haven't read it, but I belive that the Priory of Sion was made up by a few bored Frenchmen in the 50s based on the book "Holy Blood Holy Grail". I know wikipedia can be unreliable/biased, but it's the view point I believe. I actually heard of this theory before reading the wiki page. What is weird is how there are tours based on the book where people are so adamantly believing it is real. My viewpoint is entirely an opinion though (fears moe's wrath after seeing moe's complaint thread).


----------



## De Monies (Mar 26, 2006)

we had to read a few chapters for a subject I do, it wasn't too bad.  Although completely fictional..


----------



## olaf (Mar 26, 2006)

it wasn't bad!?

*Spoiler*: __ 



for 400 pages author convinces us (or at least he tires) that there is major conspiracy with CHurch involved, and then in the end it comes out that there is no conspiracy. And the ending it was so bad, so sweet, so Hoolywood like the book was just perfect for making a cliche Hoolywood film.



want to hear more...?


----------



## De Monies (Mar 26, 2006)

sure .n__n. that was fun xD
but bare in mind I only read 2 chapters  not that I'm going to be reading it or anything, I have too many books on my 'ro read' list @__@
and lots of books are made like that D:


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 26, 2006)

moe, I would like Dakar, Lush Life, Stardust. Thanks.

Sorry guys for my adrupt leaving.  My dad got a bit mad, and turned off my computer and didn't let me on.  I was able to get on around 1 AM for a few minutes, but was too afraid of getting caught.

I might be able to speak to you guys quickly now, and or later.  I have a take home Math test and an English essay due tommorow.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

Ooh, sounds nasty. How long till you have control over computer times?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 26, 2006)

> Lush Life


I'll do this and Giant Steps, since moe will be doing 4 others even with that assistance.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 26, 2006)

jkingler!, did you get Humaniod Erotica from my PM, last night?  I was worried you didn't get it.



> Ooh, sounds nasty. How long till you have control over computer times?



Up till 2:00 PM Eastern Time, but I need to get an English essay done by than to go on longer.

I usually get two hours, maybe three hours.  My Dad is worried that I am pissing away my life on the computer, and should be doing other things instead.  I am not even that addictive, some people are on nearly six-seven hours (no offense to them) compared to my two to three hours

My first review is up, prepare for length and details!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 26, 2006)

x_X

I'm dead. Woke up at 3 with 50% of my body still in comatuous condition, been stuck watching The Land Before Time, Asterix and Cleopatra ...luckily I managed to sneak in a show about Degas' Dancer of 14 statue ....and now my sis managed to skip on the The Big Friendly Giant movie ._.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

My mind has been decensitized to metal and thrash.

*hangover*


----------



## Voynich (Mar 26, 2006)

I wish I had a hangover. That would make this cartoon watching spree bearable. And the fact that I'm not getting a lashback for 3 days of bitching at people. =.=


----------



## De Monies (Mar 26, 2006)

omg i haven't seen the big friendly giant movie in ages ;___; or charlotte's web  are you having fun at least D:


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

Man, I loff metal nowadays.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 26, 2006)

DemonEyes said:
			
		

> omg i haven't seen the big friendly giant movie in ages ;___; or charlotte's web  are you having fun at least D:



I absolutly hate that movie. Really. I'm cringing all the way through and it's just been on for 15 minutes =.=


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2006)

goldfishofhate said:
			
		

> @ moe, blue trane, black pearls, and stardust



Si senior . I'll tos in Live @ birdland too. Thanks joe for the help 



			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Moe are all those from that list John Coltrane?



and that's only half what I have by him. I have more in my Ex. HD.

Jazz musicians where work addicts @_@


----------



## Voynich (Mar 26, 2006)

*bored*

Off to read I think. The Weavers of Saramyr. I'll be done in in like 4 hours since I read 100 pages an hour ^^;;

*talks into thin air*


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 26, 2006)

Hey, moe.

Hows it going?

I did the Fat Jon for you guys, as I promised. Hope it helps out.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

*Listens to Voices Carry*


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 26, 2006)

jkingler, you are a god. I am in love with the Do Make Say Think albums.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

I love you guys...

[/cartman]


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> jkingler, you are a god. I am in love with the Do Make Say Think albums.


How about sharing? I know I promised you "Youth Pictures..." and you're still getting it. Having trouble finding it in my messy room, is all.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

God, I'm bored.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 26, 2006)

Sugar said:
			
		

> God, I'm bored.



Than listen to _Humanid Erotica_ by Fat Jon and read my first review. 

Trust me, it will enterain you.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 26, 2006)

Katatonia + Counter Strike. Never fails ^^


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 26, 2006)

Do Make Say Think & Death Note make a very interesting combination too...


----------



## Dysphoria_Chi (Mar 26, 2006)

hmmm... I *heart* myspace...


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> How about sharing? I know I promised you "Youth Pictures..." and you're still getting it. Having trouble finding it in my messy room, is all.



I was plannin to upload it for Jos actually later tonight. If you cant find it I'll pass it by Kera =]

@ Kera; Heard _Amadou & Mariam - Wati_?

@ HN; I will read it in a sec mate =]


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> I was plannin to upload it for Jos actually later tonight. If you cant find it I'll pass it by Kera =]


That would save me some heartache, thanks. I need to get the hell off the internet and do some work now if I want to sleep tonight.


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2006)

I got you covered then mate. Have a good night and a dandy day tomorrow


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

What happened to the monkey, moe?


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2006)

He'll always be in my heart. But I'm in a very ASMZ bing lately and though I should use an old then I made for it a while back 

Ring them bells!

simp, your entry for the lyrics contest ois ace mate. Outstanding


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

I made a song in the lyrics contest. I love rhyming.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 26, 2006)

moe, did you send Humaniod Erotica to everyone?  If not, than I'll send it around and I'll make a separate thread for it.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 26, 2006)

Am I the only one who fucking *loves* the intro to Common - Be ?


edit: v PM'ed. Anyone else need just hoola here.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

Haven't heard it myself.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 26, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who fucking *loves* the intro to Common - Be ?
> 
> 
> edit: v PM'ed. Anyone else need just hoola here.



May I please, have the Common album?  Thanks.


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2006)

Say, Kageyoshi, what's up with that whole "divisions"-thing anyway? I mean, what's the concept?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

Well basically it's a thread where we join a division and sometimes we used to RP a bit for fun, not really seriously. There is a fight system arranged to move up ranks in divisions or spar with other division members for glory and such, but martryn hasn't bothered to co-ordinate any for a while. At the moment I would say it's generally descended into a manga/anime convo thread, mostly based on bleach and naruto. I tend to think of it as the new Bleach FC, with joining the divisions just for fun now. This might change if martryn appoints someone to coordinate battles, then it might get more active and more centered on the battles and division relations and such.


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2006)

Ah, just curious. I keep seeing these divisions banners anywhere and the threads they lead me to leave me none the wiser.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 26, 2006)

What's everyone doing on springbreak?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

Doing two essays and revising. Fun huh. I'll be waiting till summer to have some real fun.

Oh, and uploading Trace Bundy's album which I ordered and has arrived. I'll do it saturday.


----------



## Sid (Mar 26, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Oh, and uploading Trace Bundy's album which I ordered and has arrived. I'll do it saturday.



I love you

Have you listened to it yet? How is it?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 26, 2006)

Haven't listened to it yet, as I'm at uni and the album is at home. As soon as I go home I will give it a spin and pimp to you all.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 26, 2006)

omg

Those ads are killing me. Specially the "zooom" one or whatever the sound is


----------



## Crowe (Mar 26, 2006)

Get firefox, miss.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 26, 2006)

not my computer


It's an idea but right now it's 1 am and i just can't be bothered. I just hate the soundads =.=


----------



## NaRa (Mar 26, 2006)

OoOoOoOo.Matisyahu's Youth album is the best 13$ i've spent all month.

and trace bundy is my idol,Looking forward to a pimp.


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2006)

NaRa said:
			
		

> OoOoOoOo.Matisyahu's Youth album is the best 13$ i've spent all month.



Matisyahu will never disappoint. The man seriosuly rules all.

Cant wait for the trace bundy Kage, ace purchase mate =]

Also, am I alone in thinking that Sickoakes - Seawards >>>> Mogwai Mr. Beast?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 26, 2006)

Just for future reference: Colin is my most favourite person between 2 and 5 am xD


----------



## Crowe (Mar 26, 2006)

*Moe: * Have you heard anything from Nightmare on wax? I strongly suggest you do so if not. Great instrumental & awesome sound.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 26, 2006)

^Hook us up? 

/doesn't need more music ATM, but wants it anyways XD


----------



## mow (Mar 26, 2006)

Hook me up pekster =]


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2006)

Holy shiat, in lack of a decent Cd-collection I'm listening to "Prince - The Hits 2" and this guy had some serious kickassery going back in the day.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 26, 2006)

.........well, that's a matter of opinion.

Certainly not mine


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2006)

We all have our little idiosyncrasies


----------



## Crowe (Mar 26, 2006)

Send to Jk & moe, anyone else wants it just post here or pm me.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks, peK. 

@less: Little Red Corvette ftw.


----------



## less (Mar 26, 2006)

Baby, you're much too fast...


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

So fucking bored.

*EMS&D - Willful Neglect*.

-_-;;


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 26, 2006)

I am gonna log off in a bit.  That one review plus my English essay took a lot out of me.  Be sure, to drop your thoughts on Erotica, my review is lonely.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 26, 2006)

*yawns*

Anything to do?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 26, 2006)

You could talk about books.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 27, 2006)

Books rock.

I have a couple.

Thousand.....


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

I've read about 15 books in my life. Best thing yet was The Lifters Guide To The Galaxy. But I really don't have time to read that much.. I come from a family that doesn't read alot. My father read his first book at age 40..


----------



## De Monies (Mar 27, 2006)

:amazed my family reads quite a lot.. but I rarely get the chance. I did a lot when I was smaller.  that and I've lost the box I packed all my books into when I moved.. O__o


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

I have only been a fan of two authors; Isaac Asimov & David Eddings. Read all their books I think.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

Nothing wakes me up quite as well as Josh saying "listen to this" and feeding me Vsnares  @.@


----------



## De Monies (Mar 27, 2006)

*eats Josh* =3


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Nothing wakes me up quite as well as Josh saying "listen to this" and feeding me Vsnares  @.@



That'd work.. Also try Melt-Banana.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

No matter how much i like the guy, his music taste is poisoning my ears sometimes...


----------



## less (Mar 27, 2006)

Recently I've noticed a tiresome tendency in this thread: People enter it to complain about the fact that they're bored. Well let me complain about the opposite. I haven't been bored for a week. I haven't had the frickin time to be bored. I've been up all night without sleep in this goddamn stinking piece of shit office and I've already missed two deadlines! I'm fatigued! I'm broken! I envy you bored bastards  [/Angermanagement]

Thanks for listening. Gotta go. MS Word is calling my name again.

and Maho, Josh's taste in music could be a lot worse.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

No it couldn't cause after Vsnares it went from Black Eyes Peas and Teranoid to Lil' Jon and Luca Turili. XD


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 27, 2006)

[shudder] You, Maho, are correct. That COULDN'T be any worse.

EDIT: And that fool brother of mine is coming back to NF... if only to recieve free music.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

And I sat through his musicgame (he plays a song and makes me guess the band and song title) for 2 hours >.<  The things I do for impossible love XDDDD


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

Luca Turulli. Oh, it could be much worse.. Believe me..


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

Care to tell me how? 2 hours of powermetal, bad rap, ddr songs, Miyavi, korean girl choruslines and genreless musical mutants trying to resemble something as absolutly superb as Vsnares and failing miserably... 

WHAT CAN BE WORSE?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

(Oh Mickey, you're so fine
 you're so fine you blow my mind, hey Mickey, hey Mickey)
(Oh Mickey, you're so fine
 you're so fine you blow my mind, hey Mickey, hey Mickey)
(Oh Mickey, you're so fine
 you're so fine you blow my mind, hey Mickey)

Hey Mickey!
You've been around all night and that's a little long
You think you've got the right but I think you've got it wrong
Why can't you say goodnight so you can take me home, Mickey

'Cause when you say you will, it always means you won't
You're givin' me the chills, baby, please baby don't
Every night you still leave me all alone, Mickey

  Oh Mickey, what a pity you don't understand
  You take me by the heart when you take me by the hand
  Oh Mickey, you're so pretty, can't you understand
  It's guys like you Mickey
  Oh, what you do Mickey, do Mickey
  Don't break my heart, Mickey

Hey Mickey!
Now when you take me by the ??? ??? ???? gonna know
Everytime you move ?? ???? ???? gonna show
There's somethin' we can use, so don't say no, Mickey

So come on and give it to me any way you can
Any way you wanna do it, I'll treat you like a man
Oh please, baby, please, don't leave me in a jam, Mickey

  Oh Mickey, what a pity you don't understand
  You take me by the heart when you take me by the hand
  Oh Mickey, you're so pretty, can't you understand
  It's guys like you Mickey
  Oh, what you do Mickey, do Mickey
  Don't break my heart, Mickey

(Oh Mickey, you're so fine
 you're so fine you blow my mind, hey Mickey, hey Mickey)
(Oh Mickey, you're so fine
 you're so fine you blow my mind, hey Mickey, hey Mickey)
(Oh Mickey, you're so fine
 you're so fine you blow my mind, hey Mickey)

  Oh Mickey, what a pity you don't understand
  You take me by the heart when you take me by the hand
  Oh Mickey, you're so pretty, can't you understand
  It's guys like you Mickey
  Oh, what you do Mickey, do Mickey
  Don't break my heart, Mickey

  Oh Mickey, what a pity you don't understand
  You take me by the heart when you take me by the hand
  Oh Mickey, you're so pretty, can't you understand
  It's guys like you Mickey
  Oh, what you do Mickey, do Mickey
  Don't break my heart, Mickey

  Oh Mickey, what a pity you don't understand
  You take me by the heart when you take me by the hand
  Oh Mickey, you're so pretty, can't you understand
  It's guys like you Mickey
  Oh, what you do Mickey, do Mickey
  Don't break my heart, Mickey

  Oh Mickey, what a pity you don't understand
  You take me by the heart when you take me by the hand
  Oh Mickey, you're so pretty, can't you understand
  It's guys like you Mickey
  Oh, what you do Mickey, do Mickey
  Don't break my heart, Mickey


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

The swedish version is even more awsome XD


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

mickey, mickey hej mickey du är helt okej hej mickey, hej mickey
Å mickey, mickey hej mickey du är helt okej hej mickey, hej mickey
Å mickey, mickey hej mickey du är helt okej hej mickey, hej mickey
Å mickey, mickey hej mickey du är helt okej hej mickey

Hej mickey, att du är störst och bäst det vet du allt för väl
det e en tråkig fest men tänk om du har fel
det e nog bäst vi går så vet vi var vi står Mickey

Och när du säger ja så menar du jämt nej
vem e det du vill ha e det nån annan eller mig
hur kan du gå iväg och låta mig stå kvar mickey?

Åh mickey att du inte fattar vad du får
jag vill att du ska stanna varenda gång du går
åh mickey att du inte fattar hur det e
se på mig mickey (mickey)
för jag vill ge mickey, se mickey, se hur det e mickey

Varje gång du tar min hand tänder du en eld
hjärtat slår i brand, jag vill gå ut med dig ikväll
Du e sensationell, så sen-su-ell mickey

Så ta mig och håll mig hårt och visa vad du kan
var som helst och när som helst, jag vet att du är man
Så säg inte nej, vi gillar ju varann mickey

Åh mickey att du inte fattar vad du får
jag vill att du ska stanna varenda gång du går
åh mickey att du inte fattar hur det e
se på mig mickey (mickey)
för jag vill ge mickey, se mickey, se hur det e mickey

Å mickey, mickey hej mickey du är helt okej hej mickey, hej mickey
Å mickey, mickey hej mickey du är helt okej hej mickey, hej mickey
Å mickey, mickey hej mickey du är helt okej hej mickey, hej mickey
Å mickey, mickey hej mickey du är helt okej hej mickey

Åh mickey att du inte fattar vad du får
jag vill att du ska stanna varenda gång du går
åh mickey att du inte fattar hur det e
se på mig mickey (mickey)
för jag vill ge mickey, se mickey, se hur det e mickey


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

I know what could be a lot worse: Chico time.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

Am I glad I never heard that song?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Yes, you bloody should be. My ears were metaphorically raped by it.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

*is glad*


*continues her studies of the finnish language for no useful reason*


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

How are you studying it Maho? I've got a program on the PC to study it, but haven't had the time to use it. If my plans for emmigrating to Canada don't work out, Finland is next on my list.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

Random words. Getting random verbs, learning how to use them, finding phrases and extracting them... just for fun. And I have 3 finnish friends to correct my babbling xD


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Puhun vain vähän suomea.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 27, 2006)

I wish I could motivate myself to do something like that, Maho. But sadly I'm a lazy bum most of the time. =/


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

At least you're more than *just* a bum.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Mar 27, 2006)

How do you mean?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Well, rather than being a normal bum and annoying people with drunken serenades before beating them up and stealing their wallets/raping their women; you are helpful to society by not trying to spread your bum-ism.


----------



## less (Mar 27, 2006)

Pärkele! (Did I get it right, Maho?)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

Hakka pelle soumi pojka! xD I know my finnish too.. I should damnit... Since half of my relatives live there xD


----------



## De Monies (Mar 27, 2006)

sinä haiset


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

yksi , kaksi, kolome..

No I'm totally lost xD


----------



## less (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah, lets not go pyscedallica on the thread when we hardly know what we're talking about ourselves.


----------



## Neenah (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeg kan ikke snakke Finsk. D: D:
Dansk ftw.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Yeah, lets not go pyscedallica on the thread when we hardly know what we're talking about ourselves.



less goes moe wannabe.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

> P?rkele!


Orale!!!


----------



## less (Mar 27, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> less goes moe wannabe.


Nothing wannabe about it, mate. That's a correct use of a moeism.

check out post 54 in this link for reference


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

Damn it, Moe. Why did you have to compare Mr Beast to Sickoakes? Now I am listening to Mr Beast again...

*Travel is Dangerous is fucking awesome*


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

Okay I need that moeism translation guide in my hands right now ^^


----------



## less (Mar 27, 2006)

When we have 200 there will a 1st edition.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 27, 2006)

Disneyland afer Dark is so fucking hilariously awesome!


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

^How so?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 27, 2006)

Is that that.. I mean. 

You want some D.a.D, hasselhoff? And I realize how the hasselhoff gif. so easily explains that mirror effect you were talking about earlier.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

^Exactly!

Now explain DaD, before I have Hasselhoff crouch with his crotch over your mouth.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> ^Exactly!
> 
> Now explain DaD, before I have *Hasselhoff crouch with his crotch over your mouth.*



It's "that" jutsu


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Love your avvy jkingler. Do you watch Yakitate!! Japan?


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

^^Indeed. Be very afraid (or excited), Toyboy.

@Kage: yes, yes I do. I am an old skool fan. I even read the manga.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 27, 2006)

Well they're categorized as melodic heavy rock but I like to listen to their earlier albums when they explained their music as cowpunk XD 

The lyrics are absurd with  ironic overtones and the guitar is like taken out from an old western movie. It's like surfrock made by people who don't surf and probably never been to the beach. 

During a period of 20 years they've almost completely changed their style. But thats cool. The early stuff and the new stuff is like two different bands. 

I can up later, I'm already upping for some other assholes

Edit: And they got sued by disneyland.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

@Getting sued by Disneyland: Of course they did. I assumed you meant you had gone to Disneyland, when you mentioned DaD. I wanted to hear about your trip.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

Read the YJ manga!!? I'm so in awe *bows*

Hmmm, something music related...........Sigur Ros is getting some promotion on my radio as one track is the soundtrack to a nature TV show by Sir David Attenborough currently on BBC 1.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 27, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> @Getting sued by Disneyland: Of course they did. I assumed you meant you had gone to Disneyland, when you mentioned DaD. I wanted to hear about your trip.


LOOOOOOOOOL!

Want to go to disneyland, jk? We can get jobs as mickey mouse costume entertainers. Then hide on the jungleboat until dark


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

> Read the YJ manga!!? I'm so in awe *bows*


As you should be! *nods in approval*


> Sigur Ros is getting some promotion on my radio as one track is the soundtrack to a nature TV show by Sir David Attenborough currently on BBC 1.


Any press for Sigur Ros is good press for Sigur Ros. 


> We can get jobs as mickey mouse costume entertainers. Then hide on the jungleboat until dark


I hate you!


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Read the YJ manga!!? I'm so in awe *bows*
> 
> Hmmm, something music related...........Sigur Ros is getting some promotion on my radio as one track is the soundtrack to a nature TV show by Sir David Attenborough currently on BBC 1.



Sigur Ross Live is better than Sigur Ros radio

Escipally if the drummer hands you his broken drum stick [/pretensious wanker who enjoys rubbing it in constantly]

toiletboy always reminded me of a fusion of goofy and donald duck XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2006)

Harro guysh.

Wasoop?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

I need to get myself something from an artist. Maybe Trace has a broken guitar he doesn't want anymore...


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 27, 2006)

Donald Duck is the most amusing cartoon duck alive!

This time in duck tales when scrooge told him to use his head to shut down this machine device thing, he started to smash his head against the machine XD 

Ey?

Hey X you mentally disturbed person you.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I need to get myself something from an artist. Maybe Trace has a broken guitar he doesn't want anymore...



I wish I could take Sam' virginty 

Thw owner of my local record store has a signed Coltrane vynil. I plan to rob him from it



			
				Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Donald Duck is the most amusing cartoon duck alive!
> 
> This time in duck tales when scrooge told him to use his head to shut down this machine device thing, he started to smash his head against the machine XD
> 
> Ey?



XD

I love you <3

Hey X *plays 3 chords for you*


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya, X. I was wondering: would you care to explain what it is about Minor Threat that you like so much? I listened to an album of theirs this morning, and I have to say, there were only a few songs that I could tell apart, and maybe two I liked. 

Maybe I wasn't listening with the right mindset? :S


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2006)

Minor Threat = awesome.

I just like them, and if you listen to some of their later stuff, it has some more U2 influences.

Still, I love them more than any other band ever.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

Could you pimp some of their later stuff? I am really trying to understand your taste in music, so that might help things along.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2006)

I'll be on my lappy later, and I'll pimp it to ya jkingler.

Just remember:

You must jack off to it.

and

I don't have all the track names.

Sorry.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

amazon.com is your friend


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

I am liking Fugazi a lot, at least. It's been a while since I listened, but I remember not liking them too much at first. Waiting a while proves to be effective once again. XD

*Adds to permanent collection*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2006)

Shit, I must g2g.

See you guys.

I love all of you.

Except toilet, I don't <3 you.

Bye!


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

Everytime I read fugazi, I think of of Xiu Xiu for some odd reason.

Later mate =]


----------



## Sid (Mar 27, 2006)

new The Streets album in your inbox ladies and gentlemen

x


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

Sugar said:
			
		

> Shit, I must g2g.
> 
> See you guys.
> 
> ...



Sugar you MUST pimp me more of The Bad Brains


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2006)

Okay, Okay!

Whatever.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 27, 2006)

> Except toilet, I don't <3 you.


 

Nice, sid!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

*twitch*

I've been battlign ym internet all day now. Damned shared lines >.<


aaaaaanyway, anyone here to entertain me? xD


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 27, 2006)

Ah, just finished writing some poetry. I hope it's good enough for you guys.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

Oh good lord!!!

Link removed

XD XD XD


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

xD  Talking to Dan and he's pissed as a door.  A fine example of Dan's typing right now:

*Dan:*
sffp
*Dan:*
drhnuk
*Maho:*
no really? xD
*Maho:*
it's monday...that;s no day to be drunk
*Dan:*
fudkn isdf
*Maho:*
aren't you supposed to be out and drunk insetad of online and drunk?
*Dan:*
drjikn in dflatd
*Dan:*
wiv flatmdages!

And this is rather good typing for his usual state xd


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

That's almost readable in comparision to my Saturday night drunkpost..


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

Keraaaa, I can't find the word parasite in your poem >.>


And yes it is pretty readable. And he hasn't confessed his undying love for me yet, so I guess he's not too drunk xD


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

O.M.G.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

Drunken pek wins the spelling contest >.>


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2006)

Motorhead = awesome.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

There is no drunk typing known by my hand thank god ^^;;  


Although i bet it's pretty bad.. prolly flodding with dutch words too since my language filter is the first thing to die Xd


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 27, 2006)

I have the stone deaf forever boxset

Mötorhead is for true men! No offense maho, if you like it that is


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

This is a special leprechaun flute. This has been passed down from thousands of years ago, from my great-great-grandfather, who was Irish. 

I just came to help out.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I have the stone deaf forever boxset
> 
> M?torhead is for true men! No offense maho, if you like it that is



XD

Hey slut, I'm more masculine than you and Moe combined ;p 

Anyway...M?torhead is something i only vaguely recall hearing..better brush up on it


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 27, 2006)

I've had my share of drunken typing, at afterparties and such. 

I was actually browsing this forum and a friend asked me what it was. I think I said something like "Isshh a multimedia chatprogrm" 

I think he has an account here now :s

Me and moe combined = Pikachu masculine level, or something like that XD


----------



## Crowe (Mar 27, 2006)

No I don't >.>


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Me and moe combined = Pikachu masculine level, or something like that XD



True, but I think that's enough masculinity for a girl  Besides, I kick ass anyway


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 27, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> This is a special leprechaun flute. This has been passed down from thousands of years ago, from my great-great-grandfather, who was Irish.
> 
> I just came to help out.



Yeah, that was kinda weird somehow...


----------



## Voynich (Mar 27, 2006)

Imma go sleep for once. See you guys <3  *even Toilet*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 27, 2006)

Mongoriiaaanns!


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> This is a special leprechaun flute. This has been passed down from thousands of years ago, from my great-great-grandfather, who was Irish.
> 
> I just came to help out.



He's a nigar! XD


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

Moe, get on MSN. I have a present! 

Hint: It's been passed down from thousands of milliseconds ago, from my computer, which takes screenshots.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 27, 2006)

Check out my new definition for a moeism! missgae is the word of the day. I'm feeling rather creative this afternoon.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Me and moe combined = Pikachu masculine level, or something like that XD



Only real men do the fuuuuuuuusiiiion dance 



			
				Keramachi said:
			
		

> Ah, just finished writing some poetry. I hope it's good enough for you guys.



As a fellow competitor; I curse you, you master of dark imagery,  you sorcerer of phrase and text, you necromancr of ryhme.

Yes, it's very good.

old man joe; trying to. More hints? j


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

I can't wait to see what happens in the lyrics competition.


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm still stuck in the first 4 lines in mine =/

*In Praise Of Parasites*

The parasite on the corner was selling happiness
in the form of pre-packaged powdered dreams

the leeches on the tv were marketing felicity
in the shape of ..


then my train of thoughs derailed


----------



## jkingler (Mar 27, 2006)

Hint #2: You'll like it.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

...in the shape of improved verility

I bought a bag of tablets
To sooth my aching pain
But since you've left me now
All I've got left is shame


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

ala Charles Bukowski:

why so misreable when speaking of parasites?
if anything, they prove that you exist
prove that; in your feeable being
there's something worth while

I wish I had a parasite

joe; msn no work T_T


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 27, 2006)

You loved me like a parasite
You stole the heart I had
It felt to me like love eternal
But turned out just a fad


----------



## mow (Mar 27, 2006)

Im rubber you're glue, what you say bounces of me and sticks to you.


I win!


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2006)

Psot post post!
Link removed


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

Sleep is the best thing in the world! I am born again!


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2006)

Born workless I hope?


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

Not at all  Now I shall have to run to work and clean up my translation from last night, write some more and send the quote checks and search the final print for errors. Still, though, I'll do so well rested, and that's all the difference.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 28, 2006)

Bah.

Sleep is a waste of precious time.

Hell there's not enough hours in the day for my music, much less precious alchohol or...you know a life I guess...


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

Ah, the tricky sleep>music>alcohol>sleep balance, I know it well. You can only combine two at any given time.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 28, 2006)

Indeed

you'd be amazed at how little one of those two at a time is sleep XD

and sleep deprivation also doubles as a hallucinogenic drug by the way....completely free.


----------



## olaf (Mar 28, 2006)

hey what's up


> Ah, the tricky sleep>music>alcohol>sleep balance, I know it well. You can only combine two at any given time.


quoted for truth.
Once after some heavy drinking, I sleept like 15~16 hours. My flatmates said that they didn't knew if they should call a doctor or not

*runs to take a shower*


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

Think 18 hours is my record. Woke of back pains.


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2006)

*gets drunk from one beer sip*

how do you guys do it? @_@

hey olaf =]


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

Do what? Get shit-faced or sleep for so long?


----------



## olaf (Mar 28, 2006)

hey moe
I found sth that you might like: around 10 folk albums (from former USSR countires)  AND the newest Warsaw Village Band album


About drinking, dunno maybe you need to be Slavian or sth I thought that I was teh best when I skiied down the stairs on some party (they say I hit the wall, but I don't remember aything) but one of my relatives beat me. He said that he drived his motorbike up the stairs, turned around and drove down (he wasn't sober of course - who would do that being sober?)


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

Your cousin is a rcokstar!


----------



## olaf (Mar 28, 2006)

first I wouldn't call him a cousin (he's more like my aunts husband brothers son - if it makes any sense)
and he ain't no rockstar he's a chubby guy that has some normal work (I think)


But when you're in Poland, you never know what my happen while drinking


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

An while I'm at it: I'll take those ten Sovjet folk albums anytime.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 28, 2006)

Finally catching up to recent music pimps, tiresome work this.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 28, 2006)

^So true. XD


----------



## olaf (Mar 28, 2006)

jkingler that sig of yours is horrible, it even beats mine in level of grossnes


----------



## Voynich (Mar 28, 2006)

Durr, I've been looking for a suitable tattoo design all day..everything i like it too big or just..not suited Xd


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 28, 2006)

How about a winged penis? It's classy, Pompeii had it as their emblem.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 28, 2006)

And we all know what became of Pompeii   So no...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 28, 2006)

How about a tattoo of moe's face on your body?


----------



## olaf (Mar 28, 2006)

ideas for a tatoo:
1. some kanji (yes, I know it's cliche)
2. some ukiyo-e painting (back is very good place for that)


----------



## jkingler (Mar 28, 2006)

Get Hasselhoff's crotch tattooed on your chest. You will be super classy. Also, whenever you go for a swim, you will get all kinds of attention--from guys and girls alike!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 28, 2006)

xD

Okay, so flying penis, no, kanji, no, whatamadingy, no, croth, noooo


I'm prolly gonna get something retarded like... i dunno... xD


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 28, 2006)

Like the cursed seal or something? XD

How about something music related?


----------



## olaf (Mar 28, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Okay, so flying penis, no, kanji, no, *whatamadingy*, no, croth, noooo


 you mean ukiyo-e by saying *whatamadingy*? If you don't know what is ukiyo-e check , and  you have big gallery.



other idea:
maybe a number? why not. you could tatoo Pi or fibonaci numbers, or 13, or 69 , or 44... there is lot of numbersto choose from.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 28, 2006)

Durr, I already considered getting a big fake demonix seal in my neck just for the heck of it... Maybe some tribal version of the Lariathan from FF8 .... or....or a nice @


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 28, 2006)

Heh, I forgot to mention this earlier, but I wrote something else yesterday:





> *Battle of Wits*
> 
> "Do you know Fear?" My opponent questioned as if to mock me.
> "That depends-"
> ...


I'm reading it at my school's monthly coffeehouse event this Friday.


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> I'm reading it at my school's monthly coffeehouse event this Friday.



freakin' hippy XD

It's a brilliant piece mate. I enjoyed reading it greatly. Fantastic =]


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 28, 2006)

No, no, moe. YOU are a hippy. Pretentious coffeehouse types like me are called _beatniks._


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

There shall be a camwhoring concert review of the strangest Kaizers Orchestra concert ever when I get my pics out from this damn bunker of a digicam.

And after that I'll finish my R.E.M-pimp series, and after that, what? I've got a few longish write-ups planned, but as long as I'm in this convo, I might as well ask what people want.
Planned stuff (working titles only):

_Modern Hipster Post Punk Revival and what is up with that anyway

Hating The Beatles: some pros and plenty of cons

A guide to Brit-Pop (including why you should listen to it at all)

Unpopular opinions in the music elitist world #1: t.A.T.u doesn't suck. At all._

Now the brit-rock thing, I kinda envision more like a collab, where fans of different nineties brit-pop acts take turns to write them up and pimp them in the same thread. I'm pretty sure I've seen both Blur and Oasis fans around here. I'll do Suede.

Anything from that list strike your fancy? If so, speak out.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 28, 2006)

Olaf said:
			
		

> ideas for a tatoo:
> 1. some kanji (yes, I know it's cliche)
> 2. some ukiyo-e painting (back is very good place for that)



no!
No!
NO!
*NO!*

Unless you speak japanese and have a good reason to get the kani or so forth on your body, NO!

Trendy tattoos really bring out the fucking rage in me.

NO!


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 28, 2006)

Man you guys move so fast here!

moe: I remember you saying you were in the studio, are we gonna hear anything soon?


----------



## less (Mar 28, 2006)

*quotes self because some might not've seen his lame pitch and this place is moving rather fast what with the page going from 58 to 59. And all.*


			
				less said:
			
		

> There shall be a camwhoring concert review of the strangest Kaizers Orchestra concert ever when I get my pics out from this damn bunker of a digicam.
> 
> And after that I'll finish my R.E.M-pimp series, and after that, what? I've got a few longish write-ups planned, but as long as I'm in this convo, I might as well ask what people want.
> Planned stuff (working titles only):
> ...


----------



## mow (Mar 28, 2006)

@less; *A guide to Brit-Pop (including why you should listen to it at all)*

^ I'll definaitly help with that mate.

@Ryan;  Well, I actually finished the the EP, I just need to tweek things around a bit (if I manage to get some free studio time XD). It's mostly an attempt to see if I can actually crunch myself in short period of time and rework some concepts I've had in my mind for eons, with the assistance of people who can actually play; unlike me  (I hummed most of the melodies for my friends and they had to play them XD) 

All the songs are heavily influenced by similiar artists, but again, I wasnt trying to make something profound or original. It's just something to prove to myself I can actually do this one day. Plus , I promised someone that I'd produced at least one record in my lifetime, and I'm pleased that I could fulfill that promise ^.^

Tracks (and who inspired them)

1. Nomadic ( Biosphere, Brian Eno)
2. We Will Make It Out Of Here Alive (World End Girlfriend)
3. Comfort Me, I've Lost My Heart (Clogs, Drty Three)
4. Gnostic (Philip Glass, Steve Reich)
5. We Weren't Dreaming After All (Mum)

Will send a tease sample out ina bit


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 28, 2006)

woo! Right on Moe! I think everyone should write and at least try to record soemthing in their lifetime. I'm lookin' forward to hearint it.


----------



## Slug (Mar 29, 2006)

ok this is going to sound weird, but i remember talking with one of you guys about upping sin city. i would like to know who it was, and why i havent gotten it yet!! 

but seriously, im just wondering who i was talking to about that. ... its bothering me because i never got to thank them for v for vendetta


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 29, 2006)

Inbox's pick the most incovenient times to become full.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm not sure if I have some britpop, but if I do I guess I could help.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 29, 2006)

That's why you have to empty it every so often, mate. Time for spring cleaning!


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 29, 2006)

*looks at his ten pm in his box and laughs*

!ETOUQ GIS xD


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2006)

Rachel's is simply put, love. love love love

*been spinning Music For Egon Schiele all night*


----------



## Crowe (Mar 29, 2006)

Am I the only one liking Arctic Monkey's? I switched around the music sites and it was playing on Z-tv, swedish Music channel, and I felt in love with the singers voice.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Mar 29, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Am I the only one liking Arctic Monkey's? I switched around the music sites and it was playing on Z-tv, swedish Music channel, and I felt in love with the singers voice.



Never heard of them.  With Monkey's in the name they derserve a listen.  

By the way, anyone have any Swedish Hip-Hop?  My friend dished me a small album, but I wanted more.


----------



## less (Mar 29, 2006)

Gåte has a live album out! I own it! I haven't heard it yet, but if it's anything like their live hype, I will make love to it.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 29, 2006)

Does anyone here have some pre-rollins Black Flag?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 29, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> no!
> No!
> NO!
> *NO!*
> ...



I'm concidering making my nipples tattooed black.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 29, 2006)

So I just bought a digital camera off my friend for $50. It was quite a bargain for a Nikon Coolpix 2500, which costs about $150 new. It works just fine, so I didn't get ripped off.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2006)

Hey Janitor man.

less; Where is the sharing! How did the proof reading go btw? =]

Kera; wow, sweet deal mate. You've got quite the barganing skills.

I just got the coolest record ever. T_he Samuel Jackson Five - Easily Misunderstood_. Post rock mixed with funk and jazz. Really wicked.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2006)

Tinariwen are going to be playing in Festival Int'l de Louisiane,  and I wont see them.

T________________________________________T


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 29, 2006)

When are they playing NYC? You said soon, but you never gave a specific date.


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2006)

All I can find are their Texas and louisiana tour dates :s. I'll link you as soon as I find the complete american leg of their tour.


----------



## less (Mar 29, 2006)

Gåte pimp done, the worst of my insane workload done, I'm ready for some heavy DLing


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Mar 30, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> G?te pimp done, the worst of my insane workload done, I'm ready for some heavy DLing



You are god less. This is choice!


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 30, 2006)

im feffing amsahed right now, i just anted to say i love bob dylan.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Mar 30, 2006)

Ryans wasted!


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

XD We love you and bob dylan


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 30, 2006)

*swoon*


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm too young to drink, but I love Dylan too. =)


----------



## olaf (Mar 30, 2006)

OK etno pimpage done, now I can go to school

BTW That music I pimped... it's weird:S It can be intresting, though


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 30, 2006)

City&Colour said:
			
		

> I'm too young to drink, but I love Dylan too. =)



oh man! age never stopped me back in the day!

[can I say that?  ]


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

_Love & Theft _is Dylan's most heartfelt recording to date. Sam Beam agrees too :

I was wondering, would anyone here happen to be a Charles Bukowski fan?

@ Olaf; the quirkier the recording the better! I'm seriously hyped about spinning them in a few.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 30, 2006)

I effing love Bukowski!
Play the Piano Drunk Like a Percussion Instrument Until the Fingers Begin to Bleed a Bit and Hollywood are my favorite works of his. I love his poetry as well. Some would and some wouldn't consider him a beat, I do, and for the record I LOVE the beats. Ginsberg is my fav.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

. You rule mate. I love The World's Greatest Loser and Girl In A Miniskirt Reading The Bible Outside My Window. I so loved Modest Mouse when they write a song with his name and using his extremly witty and satiree filled style.

_who'd wanna be such an asshole?_

Might I interest you in two of his live recordings? Poems & Insults and King Of Poetry


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Mar 30, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> ...
> I was wondering, would anyone here happen to be a Charles Bukowski fan?
> ...



You and Ryan may have just inspired a few drinks!


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> You and Ryan may have just inspired a few drinks!



some dogs who sleep At night, must dream of bones
and I remember your bones, in flesh,
and best in that dark green dress
and those high-heeled bright black shoes,
you always cursed when you drank,
your hair coming down you
wanted to explode out of what was holding you:
rotten memories of a rotten past, and
you finally got out by dying,
leaving me with the rotten present;
you've been dead 28 years
yet I remember you better than any of the rest;
you were the only one who understood the futility of the arrangement of life;
all the others were only displeased with trivial segments,
carped nonsensically about nonsense;

Jane, you were killed by knowing too much.
so here's a drink
to your bones
that
this dog
still
dreams about.

Aclohol and Bukowski go togther like DOOM and Madlib *brings out the wine*


----------



## Voynich (Mar 30, 2006)

*pops in*


I'm alllive.  Anyway I'm stuck 30 miles from home babysitting my ADD nephew since wednesday morning..prolly till friday night..and the internet here is slow as fuuuuck. So hey, and bye xP


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 30, 2006)

Well, that's always a fun job, isn't it?


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 30, 2006)

I suppose Ryan's having a hang over at this moment ^_^


----------



## less (Mar 30, 2006)

Charles Bukowski has amazing skills at his best. "Factotum" kicks so much ass I don't even have a witty simile for it.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

I just realised I have no Sigur Ros on my computer! Aargh. I'm sure I had it, but I don't! Can anyone help?


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh man! I feel pretty chipper considering I downed a couple pints of newcastle.

anyways, Moe I'd love some Bukowski recordings. My brother has a CD but I have yet to get ahold of it. Have you seen the movie "Barfly"?


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 30, 2006)

I feel like uploading City & Colour for you folks, possibly later today =)


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2006)

^ yeah, do so. Dallas Green is awesome.


----------



## DyersEve (Mar 30, 2006)

> The forums are soooooooooooo sloooooooowwww


 
For reals, though. I think this is the slowest I've ever seen the Music Dept.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

Sid; I've upped _Von_, _Ba BA Ti Ki Di Do_ and currently working on _( ) _for Kage. If you can send him _Takk_ and _?g?tis Byrjun_ 	it would be ace. Cheers mate.

@ Ryan; Ill pass it your way tonight ate . Havent seen Barefly thou.

Which reminds me, if you ave some good movies reqs please share, I neeed to get some movies before I leave.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

( )? That's an unusual name for an album. It's all good though. 

You know what happens tomorrow? I'm going home from uni for 3 weeks. That means Trace will be hitting your PMs TOMORROW. Maybe more _Poets of the Fall_ if their new album comes out in April too (a source told me it will be).


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm back for a limited time... I've got an awesome Nederhop ( Dutch Hip-Hop ) track which I'm thinking of upping.


----------



## olaf (Mar 30, 2006)

hey ppl

First. Could anyone check on my requests in request thread:Wtf I really want to hear those things

Second. I'm just dling _Entroduction_ by DJ Sahdow I can't wait to give it a spin. I've heard some tracks on radio, and I decided that I should find it, and when I looked my usual warez forum it was there

Third. Anybody listened to any of those artists: Frou Frou; Khoiba; Sukia; Emilie Simon; John Zorn? I found some of thier albums to dl, and I would like to know some opinions about them.

Ok I'm going to sleep now


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks moe for your reply in the request thread, it gave me another moeism to do!


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 30, 2006)

Frou Frou <3 =)


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

FrouFrou is great, I love their album _Details_. Imogen Heap's solo album _Speak For Yourself_ is also good, I like the track *Hide and Seek* the most.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

No interest for Dutch hip-hop, eh?


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2006)

What Dutch hip-hop?

oh and y'all had better listen to Enduser

*Mai Otome 25-26[RAW]*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

Yer, a group called Opgezwolle, pure awesome hip-hop, no commercial bull.


----------



## less (Mar 30, 2006)

Ah. Finally done with work. I figure I'll plow through a volume of Berserk before hitting the sack. Anyone know any recent pimps that would fit as Berserk soundtrack?


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Yer, a group called Opgezwolle, pure awesome hip-hop, no commercial bull.



Ahh, I already have _Eigen Wereld_


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

Pantera? '_'

Sid: Awesome, _Eigen Wereld_ is really an excellent album.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

@ Olaf; Frou Frou owns. Imogean's voice > double choco chip ice cream. I fancy the Frou Frou more than her solo material.

_John Zorn - Naked City_. It's one of the best records of the 90s. Hardcore punk + avant grade jazz wins all.

_Khoiba - Nice Traps_ was pretty sweet. Smooth, downtempt and loungy. Nothing mind blowing, but still very solid. 

Emilie Simon is similiar to Imogean Heap. Her S/T debut was very beautiful, and Im hearing that her current 06 release _Vegetal_ is as grand.

Havent heard anything by Sukia, cant help you there. But it sounds rahter obscure, which means it will either be wickedly delightful or horribly wrong. In any case give it a spin and pass it around =]


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

Listened to Manha Di Carnival yet?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Mar 30, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Sid; I've upped _Von_, _Ba BA Ti Ki Di Do_ and currently working on _( ) _for Kage. If you can send him _Takk_ and _?g?tis Byrjun_ 	it would be ace. Cheers mate.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I seriously need some Sigur to.. So please send a pm my way too


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 30, 2006)

I agree with SimpatiK. I need some as well.


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll pass it your way guys 

Dave; not yet.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

This Enduser is damn good so far. Any more of this type of music coming?


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

^ yeah, it's really really good. It feels like a cross between Prefuse 73, Lord Quas and Universe Zero all mixed by a DJ Shadow. Awesome stuff


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

Man, like, 100 posts till' I r a senior!

Whoo!

And, hello all you great peoples.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

I'm confused, why is the Gate album, _Liva_, called 'Ukjent album' and has track names like Spor 1, Spor 2 etc? This happened when I unzipped the rar file that was pimped.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

I'll whoop the black offa your ass, boy!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

^ :s

Wut the hell are you talking aboot?


----------



## Sid (Mar 30, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> This Enduser is damn good so far. Any more of this type of music coming?



I don't really have anything in Enduser's style of music, but did you ever get Shadow Huntaz?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*bangs head on keyboard*

So bored...


----------



## mow (Mar 30, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'm confused, why is the Gate album, _Liva_, called 'Ukjent album' and has track names like Spor 1, Spor 2 etc? This happened when I unzipped the rar file that was pimped.



They're unknown. You'll need to edit the tags which souldnt take long since  less already noted the location of the gig and the tracks =]

Dave; Ill spin it in a bit. I need to finish these pimped records first.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

Wasn't talking about your black ass, Moe. XD 

I prefer to tap that.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Mar 30, 2006)

Should you be talking about anyones "black ass" like that?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*spins around*

omgkthxbai.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> Should you be talking about anyones "black ass" like that?



I talk about peoples' genitals all the time, it wouldn't be fair if I left out their arses. Besides, it's an awesome line at the right moment. XD


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Mar 30, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> I talk about peoples' genitals all the time, it wouldn't be fair if I left out their arses. Besides, it's an awesome line at the right moment. XD


*rumages through old MSN convo's*
Damn, you _do_ talk a lot about genitals.


----------



## Ephemeral (Mar 30, 2006)

City & Colour coming up in 4 hours =)


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

o0oEnderIlleso0o said:
			
		

> *rumages through old MSN convo's*
> Damn, you _do_ talk a lot about genitals.



You say it like it's a bad thing.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

Never heard of Shadow Huntaz Sid.

Talking about genitalia is fun. There are some great jokes involving genitalia.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

bewbs, asshole and cunt.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

Moe's redwood tree being a _fine_ example of that.


----------



## less (Mar 30, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'm confused, why is the Gate album, _Liva_, called 'Ukjent album' and has track names like Spor 1, Spor 2 etc? This happened when I unzipped the rar file that was pimped.


Yeah, sorry about that.  "Ukjent"= Unknown and "spor" = track. It's not realeased yet, so the track data aren't found in databases.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

Quick Draw Dave, at your service!


----------



## less (Mar 30, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Quick Draw Dave, at your service!


We'll meet again, and then your speed will be of no use!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

Ya can't touch what you can't hit.


----------



## less (Mar 30, 2006)

RE: My "tree" size: Never had a complaint, but never had someone faint either 

@Speedy Davey, that rascal: In the noble art of love, stamina always prevails over speed! (and it's not a question of "can I hit it?", but "would I?")


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

Not if one recovers quickly aswell.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

What Sigur Ros album has the track_ Hoppípolla_?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

^The answer lays with in one of them.


----------



## less (Mar 30, 2006)

You're on a roll tonight, Davey. One minute you're spouting sexual euphemisms like a beer commercial and the next you dispense Buddhist wisdom to the puzzled.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*bashes head against wall*

Bored....


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

It's Takk!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> You're on a roll tonight, Davey. One minute you're spouting sexual euphemisms like a beer commercial and the next you dispense Buddhist wisdom to the puzzled.



It's not always easy for the awesome, but I guess I just grew into my role. I might try my hand at writing divine literature and Confucius talk next.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 30, 2006)

*crazzzyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 30, 2006)

Anyways, I'm off to bed.

Confucius say: White man should not insult group, would get black whooped off ass.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 30, 2006)

Tetris DS is quite addictive. It also features some catchy remixes of Nintendo songs.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 30, 2006)

I have penned the first chapter of the Book of ED!

And I believe I will unveil it in the right area


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

My pants?...


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 30, 2006)

Erm no...I'd prefer to keep it vlean...well.....hell, why not. Everything I touch turns manky anyways.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

Aaah! Don't touch my manbits then!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 30, 2006)

I will befoul your manbits with my bacon mitts.

>.>


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

Pigs can sustain an orgasm for half an hour.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 30, 2006)

so can I.

I call it, Light of Day, Day of Darkness.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

That's an hour long, you fool! Or do you have two orgasms, one after the other?


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 30, 2006)

It just keeps going.

Right up until the last sound of the music box fades away and a bloodvessel in my brain pops.

On a completely different note though, does anyone wanna be my sugar daddy? or momma? moes, not really pulling through for me...and well, you know, a guys gotta keep his options open.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 30, 2006)

What's a sugar daddy/momma?


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 30, 2006)

You guys are almost as immature as high school seniors.

I was sitting in front of them during my school's "Whose line is it Anyway?" event earlier this evening, and naturally, (this IS Westfield, NJ) they were totally drunk. They laughed at the most innappropriate moments, and booed one of my best mates when he took first place instead of their idiot friend.

Ah well, at least my favorite local band had some ace songs for the judging periods.


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 30, 2006)

Some one who will give me money to be their sextoy

Or DJ, or both.

Ofcourse I'm immature....I created a religion based around elitism.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Mar 31, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> I will befoul your manbits with my bacon mitts.
> 
> >.>




Hahahhhahahhaaaa! Oh lord. Can't take much more of that!


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 31, 2006)

You know, Bacon Mitts sounds like a disturbing sex toy.

Like those vibrating pussy's.

It just sounds nasty.

I foresee it being used a lot in the future.

>.>



Foamy can be pretty annoying sometimes, but when he's on, it's good.

CDs baby, foamy rants abour CDs and music, and it's especially directed towards us music geeks


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Mar 31, 2006)

Cd's are overrated.  Thank God my record player still works. Just got a new needle!

Bacon Mitts sounds messy! I can already see the Vegan jokes...


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2006)

paper is cheaper than plastic, that's why they fucking manufacture them

XD XD XD

EDIT: thanks alot for the vietnam record ben! My msn totally blew up. I blame you and the coke


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 31, 2006)

moe drinks coke?

o.O

You...you....harlot!

No-name cola is the only kind that elitists drink!


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2006)

Catatonik said:
			
		

> moe drinks coke?
> 
> o.O
> 
> ...



but it's my roomie's and Im thirsty ;_;

*goes and says 5 hail ED!s to repent*


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

I kind of like Coca Cola Vanilla... >.>


----------



## Catatonik (Mar 31, 2006)

Vanilla cokes cool

It passes the elitist test by dissapearing for years at a time.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Mar 31, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> paper is cheaper than plastic, that's why they fucking manufacture them
> 
> XD XD XD
> 
> EDIT: thanks alot for the vietnam record ben! My msn totally blew up. I blame you and the coke



Haha! Glad to be of service.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

I drink coke from Liddles, they're a supermarket who import cheap stuff from abroad and sell them even cheaper.


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

Toumani Diabat? was just confirmed for Roskilde 

This year, I wont miss him.

EDIT: And so did Bob fucking Dylan. It'll be a good one this year.

EDIT2: Hey moe, There's a Mali act coming called "Ba Cissoko". Is that the same as Ballak? Sissoko?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Mar 31, 2006)

> And so did Bob fucking Dylan


Bob fucking Dylan, man - Jeff buckley

lolz. 

Denmark is so cool.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

I like Denmark for one reason in particular... 

Quick Draw Rascal Davey The Kid is back.


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

What reason? The drinks? The chicks? Christiania? The crazy guteral language?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

A singular female.  

I don't drink, but I will be learning the language, unfortunately. XD


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

You're shitting me. Learn Danish? Why on earth would anyone do that voluntarily?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Same reason why people voluntarily poison themselves; because they wish to do so.


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

Don't give me that objectivist bullshit. It's the singular female, innit?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

....maybeh.

>.>
<.<


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

That's adorable. How far along are you, learningwise?

M? jeg p?spandere dig en ?l? M?ske vi kan bolle p? et offentligt toilet.

^Scandinavian languages. If you're a native in one, you can handle them all.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Nihil, still need to start.  I can understand some words if spoken, but meh.


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

Which words do you know?


----------



## Neenah (Mar 31, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> That's adorable. How far along are you, learningwise?
> 
> M? jeg p?spandere dig en ?l? M?ske vi kan bolle p? et offentligt toilet.


 
XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Which words do you know?



None specifically, but most people who know a Germanic language can understand some words out of another Germanic language.


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

Is there a Dane in the thread? Oh shit.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Also Less, I have posted in the Coerce Listening thread, incase you are interested.


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

I saw it. I'm just a little scared of hip-hop, what with my lack of history in that genre, and all.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Pussy. XD

Ah well, your loss.


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

I changed my mind.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

That's the spirit, old man!


----------



## mow (Mar 31, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Toumani Diabat? was just confirmed for Roskilde
> 
> This year, I wont miss him.
> 
> ...



Oh no, Ba Cissoko are an up and coming band; 4 dudes playing the kora with enough energy to brun everything on stage. you're gonna love them. Let me find their debut record Sabolan and I'll up it for you.

and I dieinafire ;_;


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Moe, you interested in spinning the tracks I sent Less?


----------



## Voynich (Mar 31, 2006)

*pops in again*

Noo I'm missing out on all the music dammit >.<  

Good thing: I made 50 euros and i'm getting chinese tonight
Bad thing: I have been stuck watching jetix and nickelodeon for the last 3 days due to my nephews and lo and behold..also forced to sit through the Lizzie Mcguire movie x_x Secondly, I need sleep so I can slaughter my dad on Monday for seriously fucking up. If he doesn't sort it out this time I'm never talking or watching him in the eye again. Fo' sho this time >.<

Anyway, hellooo people xD


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello there, folks.

and moe, that would be awesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Hello old man.


----------



## Voynich (Mar 31, 2006)

lessss! <333333333333


When you get back on msn, talk to me. I need someone with an IQ over 35 to cheer me up ._.


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Hello old man.


Ok, what's with the "old man"-stuff all of a sudden?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Because you're older than me, daddy?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

What time is it, what time is it, what time is iiiiiiiiiiiit?  It's pimpin' time.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

HAMMER TIME?!


----------



## Voynich (Mar 31, 2006)

Duh duh duh duh, Can't touch this! 


I actually did that dance in the store once..put on a mega sized pair of legging and danced around the store, singing till the manager said I was about to get fired xD


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Because you're older than me, daddy?


Yeah, how old are you anyway, punk?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Sixteen.


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

That's a huge piece of the Davey-puzzle, right there.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

How so, pops?


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm doing a write up for an album now, pimpage will begin shortly afterwards.


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

@kage: Bring it!

@davey-chan: [random pun about you being over the age of consent]


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

xD

You jailbaitlover you.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

Feck. I was just mid write up and I lost it all, noooooooo. It was a really long one too!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Pappy, are you going to rate those tracks soon?


----------



## olaf (Mar 31, 2006)

hey ppl

drunk posting pwns all. I have to edit my post all the time


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

Patience, child, patience.

@Olaf: Cheers!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

It is a virtue you never taught me, dad. Uncle Cata taught me all about impatience, though. =D


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm doing another writeup, even weirder now. It's a story people!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Like the weeniest pumpkin, cousin Will? =D


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> It is a virtue you never taught me, dad. Uncle Cata taught me all about impatience, though. =D


All right, then. I'll have to have a talk with that uncle of yours...


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Sounds like the storyline for an incestial pornflick...


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

Did your Uncle Cata do something bad to you Dave? Did he touch you somewhere?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

...I can't tell, it's a sekrit. ;_;


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

Done my writeup, now I just have to upload the album. Hold tight guys, it's coming.


----------



## olaf (Mar 31, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> ...I can't tell, it's a sekrit. ;_;


"_Bad touch_ hurts whole life" as they say. You know it from experience, Dave


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

Love your new sig, Olaf  Very classy.


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey, I don't know if anyone's interested but I'm playing on a radio so if anyone wants to tune in, the link is Link removed

It's a private radio so please don't give the link out. I have played for half an hour and I'll play for another 1½ hour if anyone wants to listen.


----------



## olaf (Mar 31, 2006)

why thank you. I couldn't find better pic at the moment (and I saw far better pics on the net)


OK here's the deal I think I should instal some instant messaging thing but I don't know what to choose: MSN, AIM or ICQ. I would like to talk with you ppl with that prog I'll instal (and I don't wanna install them all)so tell me what should I pick (in other words: what instant messanger so you use)?


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

I use MSN, although I have heard from a lot of reliable sources that AIM is better in every way.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

I say get both MSN and AIM. Msn is good for chatting, looks nice and comfortable to use. The only downside is it's a slow as heck for transferring stuff. This is where aim comes in. It's not as good for chatting and appearance wise falls far short of msn, but it transfers files much faster, you can share whole albums with people. Very good for when you can't use ysi, ss, or mu, and also when you just want to give a single person an album and not have to spend ages uploading it (make sure they have aim too though!).


----------



## DragonSlayer (Mar 31, 2006)

Oh yes, here's the track list:

*1.* Green Carnation - Sweet Leaf
*2.* Dark Suns - The Euphoric Sense
*3.* OSI - Hello Helicopter!
*4.* Porcupine Tree - Shallow
*5.* Antimatter - Epitah
*6.* Disillusion - A Day By The Lake
*7.* Riverside - Loose Heart
*8.* Katatonia - Evidence
*9.* Anekdoten - Ricochet
*10.* Shadow Gallery - Vow
*11.* Thirteen Senses - Into The Fire
*12.* Chroma Key - Get Back In The Car
*13.* Steven Wilson - Cover Version 2 (Abba cover)
*14.* Dark Suns - Patterns Of Oblivion
*15.* Mercury Rev - Goddess on A Hiway
*16.* VAST - A Better Place
*17.* Pain Of Salvation - King Of Loss
*18.* Riverside - I Turned You Down
*19.* Paatos - Absinth Minded
*20.* Porcupine Tree - Open Car
*21.* Twilightning - Seventh Dawn
*22.* Mew - Am I Wry? No
*23.* Explosions In The Sky - A Song For Our Fathers
*24.* No-Man - The Break-Up For Real

it's currently on the Anekdoten song but I'll probably play the show again sometime during weekend or next week so I'll let you know when. Might do another random show too.

EDIT: 1337th post in the topic!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey guys.

I'm trying to get to 2,000 posts, so stay alive.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Mar 31, 2006)

^ I dunno Kagayoshi, I think until like... 2 days maybe.


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

More is always merrier.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

Have you seen my latest moeism less? It just came to me when I saw it.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Daddy, will you finish soon?

I just tried my hand at Gunbound, god that game blows. And ofcourse you have the ever present and so-called 'pro's' spouting things such as 'fuking n00b' and 'lol u not no how 2 shot'.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

Suck worse than Baywatch after the Hoff left?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

It sucks worse than Pamela Anderson's acting.


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

Sorry, son. I've decided your tracks deserves the opinion of a sober mind, so I'll have to wait until tomorrow at least.

@kage: Yes, I have  I always check up on the recent moeisms. It's pretty good, to. I really like how Maho started the long moeism entry fad. It adds a lot to the project. Now if only the stories would all tie together


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

And those 'l337' people have egos bigger than Pamela Anderson's breasts?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

It seems my family consists of a lot of alcoholics...


----------



## less (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm not an alcoholic yet, I'm just drunk on a friday night.  Fucking sue me. In fact, it's the fact that I'm still posting here that's patethic, not the beer.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 31, 2006)

Yet being the keyword.


----------



## Yoshi (Mar 31, 2006)

Guys, you have been pimped.


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 31, 2006)

We ALWAYS pimp ourselves out in the Music Dept.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Mar 31, 2006)

Anyone know any good headcold remedies?


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Mar 31, 2006)

^I love the new Icon, I marched in San Fran last year for the Human Rights Campaign.

First newcastle of the night ladies and gentlemen, it could be a long one!


----------



## Keramachi (Mar 31, 2006)

I just got back from my school's coffeehouse event. It was intense. Some amazing music, and my short story was wll-recieved.

'Twas a good evening.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 1, 2006)

folk msuic! im happy. you aguys are swell.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

Ryan, check your pm for a lil present mate


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 1, 2006)

I <3 you moe! You're ana amzing person!


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

XD I love you too ryan <3


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 1, 2006)

For discussions sake, there is nothing better for a drunken fool on a friday night with a bottle of wine than bukowski recordings!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

And spouting the word 'swell'. XD


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 1, 2006)

I happen to love the word "swell".

The wine is gone. the women are gone. the music has died. i shall slumber now gentlmen.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Good nighty then.  I must say good morning! How is everyone? Do you like Solomon's Splendor?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Wuzzat, cousin Will?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Trace Bundy's album, which I sent to everyone, including you. It's what I was talking about yesterday, when you were here?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Eh, might be... I was unusually tired last night, so I wasn't really paying attention.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

Peeping Tom

1) Five Seconds (featuring Odd Nosdam) 
2) Mojo (featuring Rahzel and Dan the Automator) 
3) Don't Even Trip (featuring Amon Tobin) 
4) Getaway (featuring Kool Keith) 
5) Your Neighborhood Spaceman (featuring Jel and Odd Nosdam) 
6) Kill The DJ (featuring Massive Attack) 
7) Caipirinha (featuring Bebel Gilberto) 
8) Celebrity Death Match (featuring Kid Koala) 
9) How U Feelin? (featuring Doseone) 
10) Sucker (featuring Norah Jones) 
11) We're Not Alone (featuring Dub Trio) 

I want this record now .. Only 2 months left..


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

I want a Fender Tele, but you don't hear me bitchin' about it.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh I could go on


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

Durrr..am I delerious or did they just play Mew - Special on mtv?  It can't be...they're developing taste...slowly..but gah >.0


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Peeping Tom
> 
> 1) Five Seconds (featuring Odd Nosdam)
> 2) Mojo (featuring Rahzel and Dan the Automator)
> ...




x_X  Omg, I had free tickets to a performance of them bout a month back. I didn't go cause I was like "wtf? who are this?"   Sorry, apologies to everyone hating me now XD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Only now?....


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

WTF!! You can't turn down freebee tickets like that!! Maybe if it was Britney Spears or something but you can't turn down Mikey


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes, one apology. And you've gotta do with it for the rest of your life. xP

At Simp:  Sorry, sorry ...I was ignorant ._.  But they didn't include any info or anything...and it was a theater that only has dull stuff so I was like "nooo"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm so bored...

Hey guys.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Britney Spears tickets would be useful, they can be sold at a decent price...


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

Holy crap. This NEVER happens...

I woke up past 10:30 AM.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

My final two days in the US; I feel extremely peculiar to say the least.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

I feel stupid for not knowing this, but where are you headed, moe?


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

Going back to the uae come monday =]


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

It's Saturday..and I haven't even started on my homework. I'm SSCRWED >


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Have you been on holiday in the US moe or living?


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, best of luck moe.

And City&Colour, homework isn't THAT bad.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Please. I always do homework/essays/revision the night before. It's worked so far.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Auntie Moe, how long will you be away? T_T


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

Homework is supposed to be done 2 minz before the deadline or not at all. doing it 2 days before deadline is blasphemy!  

We need a Bye Moe Party ._.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

I was thinking more along the lines of a going away pimpage.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Hmm, what can I pimp moe for bye bye prezzie......


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Some kind of unknown band from your area, perhaps? I'm going to pimp my Nujabes and Opgezwolle tracks.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

kage; been living here in the usa for hte past 3 years. good times 

dave the forum carpet; i honestly dont know =/

and Im actually going to torment you all with a huge pimp  is 13 records at a go too much? XD

see yall in a bit, going out with my mates ^.^


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Still got my mobile phone number, Moe?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

13.......records.....at once?  Are you still going to be on NF when you go back to the UAE moe?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

LOL

I got blocked again. Quoting Gone in the Wind is an instant block apparently. Fucking softy he is.

Anyway, 13 albums? durr that means i need to fix my internets ._.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Blocked by Moe?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

No, some idiot that had a crush on me and was utterly offended at the fact I didn't return his passionate nonsense. So he started the "I'm starting to dislike you, im gonna block you" 
So I said I didn't give a damn and then he blocked me xD Fucking idiot...no idea where i found that morron


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

The interwebs?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

Prolly yes  


must be cause it's broken. xD


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Is it wrong to be an attention whore?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Only if you do it badly.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

I'll make sure to be really good at it then.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

x_X

I killed my intarwebs again. Ah well... now i have to watch people fall off roofs. Au revoir.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

-points and mocks- Ha ha!


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I'll make sure to be really good at it then.


You should get some pointers from my brother then.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 1, 2006)

Just for the record, Cat Stevens is a wonderful cure for a blistering hang over.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

That's what you get for loving alcohol too much, Ryan. Although, in the event of death by alcohol poisoning, can I inherit your Guild?


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

You don't want to get involved with that, Cinder.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Why's that, cuz?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

RyanfromtheShire said:
			
		

> Just for the record, Cat Stevens is a wonderful cure for a blistering hang over.


I _love_ the stevens song that is on the Rushmore soundtrack. 

Here comes my baby (8) 

On a sidenote: Does anyone have some Charlie Parker?


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

Well Cinder, if it's what I think it is, (WoW) then you can kiss your sould goodbye.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

Please, take over his guild daves. If it means you will dissappear from dialy msn life, please please please. >)


----------



## Crowe (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone intrested in Against me! ? I can take it when people don't know about the g00d band out there.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

I was talking how about his guitar, foo's!


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

Well whatever Daves. Who cares... 

And Pek, I haves it already. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Trying to cover up thy ignorance, vile peasant!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke in blind writing = C:~~P:


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

The Sasuke Forums change will only give the fanboys more fuel for their flamewars... on both sides.

At least the admins appreciate the irony.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

Holy shit, Phish did alot of stuff O_O


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Phish is awesome.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

*Didn't notice the forum namechange* 

Do you guys remember when Bruce Willis still was cool?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

He never was.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

He so was       .


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

He srill is, right


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Nuh-uh    !


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> I _love_ the stevens song that is on the Rushmore soundtrack.
> 
> Here comes my baby (8)
> 
> On a sidenote: Does anyone have some Charlie Parker?



Here comes the peace train <333. And you bet I have some Bird Parker material.  I'll up it as soon as these WeG's records are done =]

Bruce was cool as fuck. but ever since he started losing hair his coolness decreased. So kids, dont go bald.


Ofcurse dave is an exception. He'll never be cool, big 80s hair or not


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree with moe. Bruce Willis also kinda sold out and started doing bad movies. Armageddon anyone? (I know that's not exactly recent)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Nuh-uh    !


Yuh-uh! 


			
				moe said:
			
		

> Here comes the peace train <333. And you bet I have some Bird Parker material.  I'll up it as soon as these WeG's records are done =]
> 
> Bruce was cool as fuck. but ever since he started losing hair his coolness decreased. So kids, dont go *bold.*
> 
> ...



Hah! Trying to hide our moeisms are we! 

And <333333333333333333 on the Bird. We had this authour dude in our class on friday and he spoke so well about him so I just have to check him out. 

Twelve monkeys >>>>>>>>>>>armageddon


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> Hah! Trying to hide our moeisms are we!
> 
> And <333333333333333333 on the Bird. We had this authour dude in our class on friday and he spoke so well about him so I just have to check him out.
> 
> Twelve monkeys >>>>>>>>>>>armageddon



Hush! >_>

and anytime <1111. Bird is awesome. One of the coolest jazz cats that ever exicted, and he inspired Mingus. And you know someone has to be out of this world to inspire Mingus <3

mingusminugsminugs<3

Funny you'd mention 12 Monkeys, I just rented it.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Release date: 12 Apr 2006
Label: Insomniac
Genre: Alt. Rock
Tracks:

_1. Fire
2. Sorry Go 'Round
3. Carnival of Rust
4. Locking Up The Sun
5. Gravity
6. King of Fools
7. Roses
8. Desire
9. All The Way / 4U
10. Delicious
11. Maybe Tommorow is a Better Day
12. Dawn_

I WANT THIS NOW. As soon as I get it you will all be pimped.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

Haha, now that I have a decent photo of myself, you all can bask in its glory.

(check the profile)


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

Yes! I found it! The coolest damn video ever made!!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

^______________________________________________________^

My life changed!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Moe, I don't need to be cool, I'm already awesome.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

Great pic kera =D

*ignores the forum carpet*

guys, if you need something, here's what's currently on my play list. If you see something your missing/want let me know and I'll try to hook you up before sunday. 

I've also upped _Charlie 'Bird' Parker - Live @ Storyville _for toiletboy. If you want it let me know


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Moe, I'm not even going to bother with that list, I know that I'm missing around 99%.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Huminahuminahumina........


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

Harro guys! Guess what!

I got two new albums! 

I got *Black Flag - First Four Years Compilation* and a used copy of the *Gorilla Biscuits* debut album, *Gorilla Biscuits* for six bucks!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Great pic kera =D
> 
> *ignores the forum carpet*
> 
> ...



Definately need!!


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

I want it too!

In other news, my crazy brother is back with a vengeance. Check your PM box, everyone.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Moe, I'm not even going to bother with that list, I know that I'm missing around 99%.



Quoted for truth. Moe >3333

Kera is pointing at me  

WHY DOES EVERYONE IGNORE THE FACT THAT MY LIFE IS CHANGED!


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> WHY DOES EVERYONE IGNORE THE FACT THAT MY LIFE IS CHANGED!



*is interested*
How was toilet enlightened?!

Simp and kera, sending it to you along with another Bird in a bit =]. Ysi is going uber fast.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

I got the idea for my second comic strip!


First panel: I meet Trace Bundy and am shocked, he says "hey"
 
Second panel: I jump on him and attempt to eat his brain (off panel, only see stuff splurting in panel, maybe some body bits)

Third panel: I stand up saying "Now I have his l337 skills!" whilst smiling, and Dave (CinderandSmoke) steals and runs off with his guitar with a smirk on his face.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

HE SAW THE LIGHT!

That, and maybe because I turned his power back on.

And that sounds like a plan, Will, it'll be the second comic I star in. =D


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

> *is interested*
> How was toilet enlightened?!


/I've been seventeen for 1 hour now! 

Wow, kera's brother is really old school. 

Didn't know you had a comc, yoshi. You should put the link in your sig in shining gold.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

GOLD you say? I only added the link today, maybe why you haven't noticed before. Also the thread was created not long ago too.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey guys! I did the thing that moe did! Here it is!


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

Toiletnojutsu said:
			
		

> /I've been seventeen for 1 hour now!



Dude! Happy b-day ol' chap =D

Im guessing by not changing your age that you dont want a b-day thread eh?

and man, I love Joy's b-day card for you, you looked so cute as a baby XD

EDIT: X listens to something aside from punk! holy wow


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Happy b'day toilet! All I need for my comic now is a picture of Dave. If not I'll use the guy in your avvy Dave.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Hurrah for odd expressions and looking shitty in pictures.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 1, 2006)

Were you in Hansen? Sorry, look cool, you can actually pull off pink! it's a rare guy that can do that. I'll do the comic tomorrow, thanks for that Dave.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

No, I was on the corner selling my bitches, though. Now go draw, before I mess you up wid mah pimp cane.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

Ahhh, the pink assraider! x_X 


And puzzled much yes.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Yer, I can pull of pink, adds like 20 extra cool points. XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Dude! Happy b-day ol' chap =D
> 
> Im guessing by not changing your age that you dont want a b-day thread eh?
> 
> ...



It's the NF! 

I think it's been tinkered with. Let me just change my birthday to something in decemver and see if it changes. 

I was a fat baby

Edit: I don't think december will work since it's in the wrong end of the year so I tried januvary.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

You give pink a bad rep.

EDIT: you were bursting with kawaai-ness and love <333


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

Actually, it adds like -100 cool points. the + cool thing only works for me.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

Stick figure boy was a fat baby?  


And pink adds coolness to no one.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, you're almost never right. =D


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

-n  you walking tube of lipgloss


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

I actually don't use lipgloss, only spit.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

> Stick figure boy was a fat baby?


^________________^;;;; yes

This temporary birthdate is depressing, I hope 2. of april works tomorrow. 
Although I have always questioned my birthdate since it's so close to april fools day.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 1, 2006)

As expected. 

Time to get dressed now, au revoir ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Toilet, maybe you never got born, and it was all just a prank by your parents?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

[more vids while avoiding the actual subjects.]


This guy is ultra-cool!


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 1, 2006)

..time to get dressed? We're in the same timezone, it's almost 2 am  

Cindy, are you saying that I'm in fact a beaver?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Maho is female (or so she claims, in any case), and they often mean the opposite of what they state.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

Well, I guess I'll be off for now. I have a party to go to later.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

And no, Toilet, I am saying that you are the produce of the sperm of two gay Scandinavian bikers.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

I  DON'T WANNNA DOOO MY HOMEWORKKK  anyone wanna do it for me? haha


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

I love Black Flag.

A friend of mine is making the kick ass shirts that say: 'Digital Rights Management is Killing Music and its a Rip-Off too!'

And right in the middle of the text, is has a picture of an ipod and to bones crossed like an X.

And I'm making Dillinger Escape Plan shirts.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm going to make a Beck MCS baseball shirt.

I win.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

Beck sucks.

:\


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

Dog said:
			
		

> I love Black Flag.
> 
> A friend of mine is making the kick ass shirts that say: 'Digital Rights Management is Killing Music and its a Rip-Off too!'
> 
> ...



Yes god damnit!! Will you send me one xD

God they rule so incredibly much!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

If you buy iron-on-paper you DIY!

DD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Dog said:
			
		

> Beck sucks.
> 
> :\



Why you fail at life. =D


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

Basically, manga sucks, unless its AKIRA.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

You REALLY need to open your mind.

Seriously.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

20th Century Boys owns infernal ass.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

Compare and Contrast

Using your textbook, notes on Louis Riel and notes on the October Crisis, compare and contrast the decisions made by Sir John A. Macdonald and Pierre Elliott Trudeau. Consider the ramifications that these decisions had on French/English relations. How does the execution of Louis Riel compare to the impositon of the War Measures Act with respect to French/English relations?

How were the polticial settings of each time period similar/different? How did P.E. Trudeau and Sir John A. Macdonald feel about the decisions they had to make?

Provide an answer in paragraph form and be prepared to share your answer with the class

*SOMEONE DO MY HOMEWORK!* =D


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

"Go think for yourself and stop fucking bothering me about it."

There ya go.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 1, 2006)

NO!

If you don't want to do it, what makes you think we do?


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

Okay okay


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Kera, I thought you were off to a party?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

I don't like manga.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Nor do you like good music outside your trusted genres, it seems.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> 20th Century Boys owns infernal ass.



You Win.



			
				City&Colour said:
			
		

> Compare and Contrast
> 
> Using your textbook, notes on Louis Riel and notes on the October Crisis, compare and contrast the decisions made by Sir John A. Macdonald and Pierre Elliott Trudeau. Consider the ramifications that these decisions had on French/English relations. How does the execution of Louis Riel compare to the impositon of the War Measures Act with respect to French/English relations?
> 
> ...



Are we talking bout the brit North America Act or am i going off randomly? *cant remeber anything about on the potical history of canada*


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

Hey!


I don't like jazz is all, wich it seems you are all obsessed with.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

City&Colour said:
			
		

> Compare and Contrast
> 
> Using your textbook, notes on Louis Riel and notes on the October Crisis, compare and contrast the decisions made by Sir John A. Macdonald and Pierre Elliott Trudeau. Consider the ramifications that these decisions had on French/English relations. How does the execution of Louis Riel compare to the impositon of the War Measures Act with respect to French/English relations?
> 
> ...




I'm not stupid and I basiclly have good grades but I have no idea what any of that meant


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

Dog said:
			
		

> I don't like jazz is all, wich it seems you are all obsessed with.



For a very good fucking reason.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

SimpatiK, you from the states? =P


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

There is one easy reply to that:

"Fuck the French!"


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

God!

I like fast, hard, loud music! Why should I be Persecuted for what I like? 

and besides, I like other music outside of hardcore! I like metal, art-rock, experimental, reggae, dub, alternative rock, britpop, and much more!

Jerk.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

City&Colour said:
			
		

> SimpatiK, you from the states? =P



No, I'm from Sweden ^^


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

Oh, either way, go figure =P


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

You get shit because you talk shit about genres you don't like, not even showing respect for awesome musicians.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

Chillax kids. X; what have you heard from jazz thus far? Cause Im pretty sure you'll love avant grade and free jazz

City, answer my question, it's driving me nuts now @_@


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

I talk shit, about shitty musicians.

Not all music is supposed to be extremely mellow.


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

Dog said:
			
		

> I talk shit, about shitty musicians.
> 
> Not all music is supposed to be extremely mellow.



okay, now your simply generalizing and very narrow mindedly i must add. Listen to Ornett Coleman / Eric Dolphy / Sun Ra / John Coltrane in his later years / superslient / Pharoah Sanders and then come tell me that jazz is only mellow.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

moeeee, The North-West Rebellion was in 1885, October Crisis was in 1970. Constitution Act was in 1867 =P


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

Did you hear Estradasphere for an instance?


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

Shitty musician... how can you ever pass a judgment like that on musicians whose catalogue creates a most essintial part of musical history? Even if you didnt enjoy it the genre, at least give them the respect they deserve  =/

Have you even bothered to check the jazz uploads I made recently?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm listening to 'Sweet Home Alabama' ^+^


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 1, 2006)

Bare naked ladies,  light up my room


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

MILF!


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

If I had a million dollars - _if I had a million dollars_
We wouldn't have to eat Kraft Dinner!


----------



## Sid (Apr 1, 2006)

Sweet jesus

What a gorgeous album


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

I'd buy a nice house, a few guitars, amps and effects, and have a certain girls visiting me often.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

"certain girls visiting me often" HAH! =P


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

...I ment girl... Singular, yes....

>.>
<.<


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

OGMWAD!

I found my old BB KING "THE BLUES" vinyl =D


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 1, 2006)

I think you can buy a house with that.....   It's a treasure..


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

...

()#@@ #$%# #$^#$ *34 34 SON OF A @#^$!

I hate you.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

I better keep care of it, my dog bit my Dark Side of The Moon vinyl last time >=/


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 1, 2006)

You should try to get him do that to your homework. 

Anyways, I'm off to bed. G'night bitches.


----------



## Nekko-Sama (Apr 1, 2006)

Night to you too!


----------



## mow (Apr 1, 2006)

Sid said:
			
		

> Sweet jesus
> What a gorgeous album



If you have this along with  Dinamo EP please up 

night dave.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> Shitty musician... how can you ever pass a judgment like that on musicians whose catalogue creates a most essintial part of musical history? Even if you didnt enjoy it the genre, at least give them the respect they deserve  =/
> 
> Have you even bothered to check the jazz uploads I made recently?



lol, I wasn't talking about jazz.

I was talking about all those post-rock artists.

And I'm not saying all of them are like that, but I just don't like it.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

Post-rock owns as proven by Explosions In the Sky


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 1, 2006)

Damn.

I just don't like it. :\


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 1, 2006)

Explosions In the Sky - First Breath After Coma is the most victorious anthem ever created..


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 1, 2006)

Sorry guys for not getting on.  My parents, mostly my Dad, has barred me from the computer.  He disconnects the internet before I can go on. That explains my inactivity. It should end tommorow, but it will probably by Monday.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 1, 2006)

You should backhand him and tell him your boss >=)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Hokage Naruto said:
			
		

> Sorry guys for not getting on.  My parents, mostly my Dad, has barred me from the computer.  He disconnects the internet before I can go on. That explains my inactivity. It should end tommorow, but it will probably by Monday.



....who are you?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 2, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> ....who are you?


 Maybe he's your secret love child from your affair with Ronal Reagan.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Nah, I wore a latex-suit to that occasion.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 2, 2006)

Where did you get that thing, anyway?

Hokage Naruto, by the way, is the coolest newbie to the music dept.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Goldfishofhate isn't too bad, either. He looks forward to what ever members of the MD send to him, no matter how obscure.

And I got it from an Islamic baron for ridding his country of robotzombies.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm making a mix CD for my friend. She wants some really chill, laid back songs. So I'm putting Sigur Ros, Secede, Dirty Three, Do Make Say Think, Global Communication, and Deaf Center on there.

Anyone have some other reccomendations?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Sun Kill Moon - Ghosts of the Great Highway

I've got it upped, if you don't have it.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks mate. I don't have that one.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Sent it your way.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 2, 2006)

Dude, that John Butler person is amazing!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, John Butler is farking awesome, his guitar skills are something else, aren't they?

And he has the best guitarface since Jimi Hendrix. XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 2, 2006)

Yeah, with the lip and when he pushes his lower jaw forward XD 

My music teacher has similar face. But he's fat so he doesn't look as good.


----------



## less (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey dass, was you birthday thread an aprilsnarr or what?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Yo pops, planning on coerce posting soon?

*BREAKAWAY - KELLY CLARKSON / VIDEO - YT* 

He even does a Megatron; "Because I want to, and umm...  Yes."

XD


----------



## less (Apr 2, 2006)

I really should get my ass in gear, shouldn't I? (Literally translated Norwegian idioms ftw)


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Yes, you should.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 2, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Hey dass, was you birthday thread an aprilsnarr or what?


You know me, I'm always for real. Get your ass in gear and give me my money. =C


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

*BREAKAWAY - KELLY CLARKSON / VIDEO - YT*

Incase you didn't see my previous post.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Double posting for a good reason. 

*BREAKAWAY - KELLY CLARKSON / VIDEO - YT* One of the best guitar trio's evar! John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia and Larry Coryell.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello brefferen.

I've got new mushic.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

^I demand a DNA test.


----------



## less (Apr 2, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Double posting for a good reason.
> 
> *BREAKAWAY - KELLY CLARKSON / VIDEO - YT* One of the best guitar trio's evar! John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucia and Larry Coryell.


Hey, I got an idea. Why don't we make a sticky named "Davey posts youtube-links of people playing the guitar REALLY well"? It's not like we don't already have more stickies than the rest of the forums put together.

And tough luck being born on the 1st of april, toilet.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

XD

If you can arrange that with Jos, I'm all in for it.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 2, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> ^I demand a DNA test.


Not that we'd be able to check yours, what with that latex suit and everything...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

True, but you can get Less' DNA, or Moe's.


----------



## less (Apr 2, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> True, but you can get Less' DNA, or Moe's.


From the stains on your latex suit?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Only if you help me make some.

Now how's that C&C coming along?


----------



## less (Apr 2, 2006)

I'm listening right now, for fucks sake. Am I to blame that I take some time forming opinions about hip-hop?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2006)

I got:

*Burn the Priest - Q*

Q is my band!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

No, but I know some people need some constant encouraging to do things. Don't know if you're like that, but that's what trial-and-error is for.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 2, 2006)

Hey I just helped my friend record a song. I did banjo, mandolin and all the recording and mixing.

[AnimeU]​_Magikano​_11​_[CE42D264].avi


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2006)

Almost dere.

D


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Very interesting vocals in that track, Ryan. I must say, I'm impressed with your recording and mixing skills, great quality sound.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2006)

Jesus!

*runs*


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 2, 2006)

Ryan from the Shire - Folk Singer's Blue = <3 Loveeee!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

*BREAKAWAY - KELLY CLARKSON / VIDEO - YT*

Recognise the skill!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 2, 2006)

*yawn*

C&S used to be cool.

:\


----------



## Slug (Apr 2, 2006)

im soo happy for myself.. i just picked up common's resurrection and del tha funky homosaipen's best of: the elektra years.... im excited


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Check your PM box.


----------



## Slug (Apr 2, 2006)

yay.... *dances* but ahem, everytime i see the "welcome to terrordome!" i think of the movie waiting when the newbie is being introduced to everyone and that crazy cook grabs the knife and goes "welcome to thunderdome.... bitch!" thought i would get that off my chest


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2006)

Well, that's the general idea. 

And I'm going to bed, g'night bitches.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 2, 2006)

I just realized how awesome last.fm's radio is. It's giving me amazing music.


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 2, 2006)

It Dies Today is a better band than I thought they were.


----------



## Slug (Apr 2, 2006)

commons "old stuff" is a whole lot better than i thought it to be, moe was right... resurrection has blown my mind


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 2, 2006)

thanks for all the feedback guys! back the lab for more mixing!


----------



## less (Apr 2, 2006)

Anyone know why X was just banned?


----------



## Slug (Apr 2, 2006)

dave said something to the effect of him getting banned, but i didnt pay much attention to it


----------



## mow (Apr 3, 2006)

Check your pm boxes bitchez 

less; X is banned for his behaviour in the slipknot thread, despite repeated warnings he keeps at it derailing threads and stirring things up. That thread was the final straw It's not perm tho, for 1 week. I hate that things have to go that way but he honestly brought it to himself.

peace out mates and rock on =]


----------



## less (Apr 3, 2006)

Good bye, moe! I really hope you get whatever needs doing done as quickly and painlessly as possible, so you can grace the internet again before we die from moe-withdrawal.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 3, 2006)

moe! You'll be missed, again!

Im drunk, aaghin....oh the folk singers life!

I love you all...IM listening to Donovan! ahahah.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2006)

If you're drunk in Moe's honour, it would be a better narcotic state. =O


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll dedicate this next beer to moe.

Story:

I went into Houston to play a show at St. Thomas college (college kids love folk music) and it was great...great crowd...good times. Then these kids braught me back to their apartment and go tme drunk...for free...woo! anyways...good times...college kids are funny in the fact that all they talk about is their major and how great life is.....while their parents write teh checks.

anyways...i'm listening to donovan...and i he is quite the dylan rip off..mostly...but he does have some good stuff!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2006)

*BREAKAWAY - KELLY CLARKSON / VIDEO - YT*

Check that vid out, Ryan. Paco De Lucia, John McLaughlin and Larry Coryell playing TOGETHER. 

And yes, folk music is teh awesome. <3


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 3, 2006)

That was effing beautiful! thank you c&s!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 3, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> *BREAKAWAY - KELLY CLARKSON / VIDEO - YT*
> 
> Check that vid out, Ryan. Paco De Lucia, John McLaughlin and Larry Coryell playing TOGETHER.
> 
> And yes, folk music is teh awesome. <3



Pure ownage!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2006)

You're both quite welcome.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm so bored I think I might stand still for a while and see what happens.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 3, 2006)

What, like a story?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2006)

-posting to annoy Kingler-


----------



## Sid (Apr 3, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> What, like a story?



I don't know, was just suggesting something to keep you from dying of boredom


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 3, 2006)

Isuggest sleepytime.. I need to catch up with my dl's or something might go to waste


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 3, 2006)

Haha, my friends are as closed-minded as I originally thought them to be! They're requesting mix CDs from me, and I just couldn't say no. (it's against my nature)It's not the mix I mentioned earlier, just a grouping of unkown bands that people will appreciate. They are: Secede, Amadou & Miriam, The Church, Dirty Three, Do Make Say Think, The Kills, Hooverphonic, Bibio, Four Tet, Global Communication, Yoko Kanno & The Seatbelts, God is an Astronaut, and Hi Five.

It's quite an all-star list.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2006)

Where's the fucking Iron And Wine?!


----------



## less (Apr 3, 2006)

Righty, I'm going to Barcelona for five days on wednesday, so if no-one dibs my coerce listening by then, I'm like, totally gonna cry.


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Apr 3, 2006)

I WANT those tracks but I also want to give someone else a chance at the thread. THE DILEMA!


----------



## less (Apr 3, 2006)

Well, if no new guy call dibs in the first 24 hours, I'd say it's fair game.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 3, 2006)

hangover update: pokemon (GBA) is an awesome cure for a hangover


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 3, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Where's the fucking Iron And Wine?!


All I have of them is their EP. I need more variety.


----------



## less (Apr 3, 2006)

It warms my heart to see that Die Polizei has a loving new home . I'll go to bed now.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 4, 2006)

Today and yesterday have been good days... thus begins the redemption of my friends' tastes in music. All of them enjoyed recieving the mix CD, so now all there is to do is to wait for their response.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2006)

I have the RHCP 'Mother's Milk' deluxe version upped, any takers?


----------



## o0oEnderIlleso0o (Apr 4, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> It warms my heart to see that Die Polizei has a loving new home . I'll go to bed now.



I have warms beds and hot meals for any musical sharing you ever offer less.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 4, 2006)

My musical membrane is selectively permeable.

The Samuel Jackson Five made it through to my endoplasmic reticulum. Slint, however...Let's just say it didn't get in.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2006)

So bored. It seems the Music Dept. is starting to fill to the brim with Slipknot and KoRn fans.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 5, 2006)

Not really. The rest of us are just hibernating until moe gets back. Hibernating with a bunch of fucking albums to get through.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2006)

Heh, I just bought some new guitar strings for my Eko, the High-E snapped, again, so I'm good.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 5, 2006)

Time for Eureka seveN, since NF is boring me to tears right now. 

Ray=Out.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2006)

Your name is Joe.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2006)

I haven't been active much because I've got too much on to be a regular at the moment. I just feel like a break from NF, if only for a few days. Poets of the Fall's 2nd album will be out in a week, and then I'll pimp you all good and proper.


----------



## Sid (Apr 5, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> So bored. It seems the Music Dept. is starting to fill to the brim with Slipknot and KoRn fans.



Well, pimp us a good album then  

I've sent out 2 amazing albums recently, and Kage made a cool thread for Trace Bundy's album.

Lots of good stuff to listen to


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2006)

I've upped RHCP 'Mother's Milk' extended edition, any takers?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 5, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY! 

Anyone here heard of Mugison?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2006)

Nope, sending it your way.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 5, 2006)

Feel free to send me that RHCP. 

Also, read this:

the RAW has surfaced

It could save you a lot of time.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 5, 2006)

I might up some... I've been addicted lately..


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2006)

Joe, view my MSN name, I don't need your help.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 5, 2006)

Whee, saw V for Vendetta and *omfgspazzfangirlfappage* they played Anthony and the Johnsons - Bird Girl for a while 3 seconds during the dance 


<3333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2006)

Where does one read up on V for Vendetta before seeing the film?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2006)

By the pimpage of the graphic novel I did a while back.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2006)

Dave your pimping reputation is well known throughout the land. Why many wenches speak of your skills!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 5, 2006)

Bird Gehrl ftw. That reminded me about Antony and I listened to A&J albums for hours on end.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2006)

Any redheads?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 5, 2006)

*laughs*

I was in the movie theatre and I heard the song for like a whole 3 seconds and I was silently spazzing in my chair while a group of guys behind me were being complete fucking assholes. So yeah, I would have fangirled but those guys would prolly not have seen the beauty in the  song/movie combination. I mean...could they have found a better song? <3333


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2006)

Well, I think I recall the leader of the order of holy ED! virgins is a redhead, and only the best of lovers may lay her. Do you think you are worthy?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2006)

-flexes and flaunts pimpage trophies-


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 5, 2006)

Go get her then, defile that virgin! Film it too please.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 5, 2006)

XD
-goes off-


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 5, 2006)

Be sure to send me a copy!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

Wouldn't that be giving into a sin, Kera?


----------



## Sid (Apr 6, 2006)

I foresee a Pink Floyd binge tonight!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

Looks like we have a spot open on the virgin list. We need a hot virgin to take the post. She wouldn't last long, it oddly seems to attract men to "defile" her. So any women here interested?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

...there are women in the Music Dept.?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

You thought Maho was a man?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

He is, isn't he?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 6, 2006)

Don't even bother answering that Dave =.=  Seriously not in the mood for your petty insults.

Too late it seems. Fine, drop dead.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

I think Maho is more likely to rape you that you are to rape her.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

I wouldn't rape her even if my life depended on it.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

Showing your foolishness Dave. You do not deserve the powers of Trace, they shall be mine! MINE!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

> I wouldn't rape her even if my life depended on it.


You know not what you dooooooooooooooooooooo~~~

*runs for the hills*


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

Did you listen to the voiceclips I sent, Joe?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

You sent me voice clips? :S

/inattentive on MSN


----------



## Voynich (Apr 6, 2006)

*rips off Dave's balls through his throat and throws them in a blender, stabs his eyes out and ties him to a barbwire fence with his cock*

I told you to fucking shut up Dave.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

Yes, of that Paco, John and Larry song I've been raging on and on about for the past month or so, I sent multiple recordings of that live, it was just on TV.

And tell me, Laura, when have I ever listened to you.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 6, 2006)

Exactly my point. Your jokes a not funny or entertaining, they are cheap, annoying and they piss me off. And today I'm hardly in the mood for them, so go take the piss out of someone else for a change.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

This is what happens when moe leaves, it all goes tits up. Put a bra on Maho. It was just a joke, don't take it too far. I should know, I do the same thing.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

Or you could just leave.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 6, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> This is what happens when moe leaves, it all goes tits up. Put a bra on Maho. It was just a joke, don't take it too far. I should know, I do the same thing.



I am not taking it too far. He's been pissing me off for ages. And mention the word bra again and your head goes off too


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

WWMD?: What would Moe do?

Think about it, folks.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh so tempting....


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

Why can't I say bra? This is getting too much to handle.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 6, 2006)

*awkward silence* 

Well! Scientology sucks, ey?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

Aha, the Black Books sig! Did I mention toilet that I'm going to see Dylan Moran live in May?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

Tom Cruise = nucking futs. I am still confused as to how Katie Holmes doesn't realize that he is insane.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

Indoctrination, that is why.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

> I think me, I want a house and a wife
> I want to shimmy-shimmy-shimmy
> through the break of dawn yeah
> Indoctrination of a nation
> ...



moe's tpying skills FC

SOAD ftw acronym XD XD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

I win at life, HoJoe.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 6, 2006)

jkingler! said:
			
		

> Tom Cruise = nucking futs. I am still confused as to how Katie Holmes doesn't realize that he is insane.


He's fucking brainwashed. 

He thinks that his mental health is under control by alien souls that were sent to earth in big spaceships from the planet where evil lord Xenon rules. 

And katie quit her acting just to be a housewife for this d00d? 



			
				Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Aha, the Black Books sig! Did I mention toilet that I'm going to see Dylan Moran live in May?


 Mail me his autograph!


----------



## Voynich (Apr 6, 2006)

If I were her I'd scream my lungs out during labour, just to piss him and his inner alien off


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

Isn't that guy in red a regular on 'Nevermind! Buzzcocks'?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

Black Boots? Dylan Moran? Davey winning aught? 

I have no idea what any of you are talking about.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

I blame your American nationality.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

I blame the obscurity of foreign media here in the states and your brain.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Isn't that guy in red a regular on 'Nevermind! Buzzcocks'?


 Ding! You are correct good sir. Also, if I get his autograph I'll get another and mail it to you toilet if you really want me to.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

I loved Buzzcocks! Pity they switched to guest-hosts, Mark Lamar was always great, it was not so much a game-show, more like just an improv show which shat on time. XD


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 6, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> Ding! You are correct good sir. Also, if I get his autograph I'll get another and mail it to you toilet if you really want me to.


I really want you to. 

And now I have to do some stuff that society forced upon me.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> I loved Buzzcocks! Pity they switched to guest-hosts, Mark Lamar was always great, it was not so much a game-show, more like just an improv show which shat on time. XD


 So true! Finally someone who agrees. My flatmates say they prefer it this way but I say bring back Lamar! I loved such moments as the cigar bit and the whip noise button.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

I never liked the guy who spoke like Elmer Fudd all that much, but Lamar was awesome, great with the two other regulars. Though it was funny when they started taking the piss out of that 'Kaiser Chiefs' guy. XD


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

Oh yes, that were great. I hope they find a decent regular soon, if Lamar won't come back.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

This guy can play some real Page.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 6, 2006)

He's pretty much an imitator, though.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, he doesn't sound exactly like Page, but damn close. And I gotta say, imitating Page is a VERY hard thing to do.


----------



## Catatonik (Apr 6, 2006)

Hey peeps

Gonna be gone for a week.

Catch yas


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

Cata, I haven't seen you in a while!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

Good cop and bad cop, both gone at the same time. 

There is nobody to keep the peace...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

LET THERE BE ANARCHY! 

Jos is never around, either.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

We need new cops then. Who owns a pair of handcuffs?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 6, 2006)

Durr, I'm bored as hell xD


----------



## jkingler (Apr 6, 2006)

^Might own handcuffs.


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 6, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> We need new cops then. Who owns a pair of handcuffs?



I do. Fluffy ones.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

You can be good cop then. Now we need a bad cop.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

I'll be him, I'm the closest one to being banned, now that Dog's gone.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

You need a nasty catchphrase.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

You can shove that up your arse, Will. Yes, all the way up.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

Funny, considering the one I just thought of. "This is my penis, the most powerful penis in the world. Now you've got to ask yourself something, do you feel lucky. Well, do ya, PUNK!?"


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

XD

Reminds me of VG Cats:

"-kills-
MY LIFE!
-with penis-
MY DIGNITY!"


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 6, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> You can be good cop then. Now we need a bad cop.




That should be fun. In a very _*sexxxiiii*_ way. Ha ha!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

Maybe moe can be our pimp on the street to give us information.


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah. And we can wear vinyl Akatsuki cloaks.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 6, 2006)

So when is the lyrical competition going to move on.. I want to start the voting now since no one seems to want to add anything...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 6, 2006)

Moe is gone, it's on hiatus.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 6, 2006)

Why did he leave?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

He want back to the United Arab Emirates, *I think*. After living in American for 3 years. Hope he's not gone for too long


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 6, 2006)

Crazy. So he is not an American?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 6, 2006)

I dunno. I bet someone else with more knowledge can say. Maybe I got it wrong, I dunno. Ask Dave.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 6, 2006)

Moe will return to the forums. He said he'd be gone for a few days, though.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Sid (:


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 6, 2006)

I just might be organizing a backyard show in my backyard. If it happens, it'll be insane, because I practically have a stage there. It's an old fort that I used to play in when I was younger, and it'd make the perfect venue for the bands.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 7, 2006)

Holy crap! I found Peeping Tom in advance!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 7, 2006)

Woohoo I'm going to the studio now to record a new couple of songs. Great!


----------



## Sid (Apr 7, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Happy Birthday Sid (:



Thanks mate  

No longer a teenager, I'm old now


----------



## Voynich (Apr 7, 2006)

Happy BDay Siddddddd! 


@ Yoshi: Moe is from Sudan but his family lives in The Emirates and he's been studying in the US for the last 3 years and now he's back home and he said he won't be online the first few weeks since he's catching up time with family.


I hate doctors btw >.<


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2006)

That sentence contains too many 'and' and not enough commas and periods. >.>

But yer, I miss Moe, the big ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2006)

"We might as well be strangers". I think we're all going to miss the big moe, hope he's not gone too long.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2006)

I do hope he'll be moving to Holland in a few years.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2006)

What about good old England?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2006)

We got legal weed.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2006)

We got............me.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2006)

Holland wins.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2006)

You saying I'm not better than legal weed?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2006)

You haven't smoked me though.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2006)

Though I have had your stick.


----------



## Larethian (Apr 7, 2006)

Yo there  just popped in for a moment to look whatcha doing. Shit i've got loads of music to dl now after a few days off - line.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2006)

I miss Moe. :sad


----------



## Larethian (Apr 7, 2006)

Me too it looks like some hard weeks are coming - without him...
But he deserves all the best and i wish him a splendid time with his family  What's up Cinder? Do you know anything about new Beck eps?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2006)

Nope, there won't be a season two. Ever. Good thing, too. After reading the manga, the anime didn't really live up to it, musically not anywhere near what they should have. But there is a new volume getting released soon.


----------



## Larethian (Apr 7, 2006)

Yeah anime was crappy sometimes. But manga ended on the 73 chapter didn't it? I can't stand those awfully long breakes between publishing new volumes...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2006)

No, it's still going on strong, actually. I believe MCS is working on volume 25 as we speak, soon to be released in HQ.


----------



## Larethian (Apr 7, 2006)

Great, i really can't wait  anyways i gotta go to sleep, i had a tiresome day and after all of that i drunk a bit to much. See ya maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2006)

Hahahaha XD

Night man.


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 7, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> No, it's still going on strong, actually. I believe MCS is working on volume 25 as we speak, soon to be released in HQ.



Sweet jesus, volume 25!?! Fuck, I only have volume one. Those fucking vampires at TokyoPop charge ten bucks a volume! Damn, I need a friggin job.


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 7, 2006)

I guess I could try that. Fuck TokyoPop. The translation/publication industry, like most of the press, is a whole clusterfuck of greedy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".). Fuck'em.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2006)

And they filter out cursewords.

I want my fucking profanity, damn it!


----------



## Jagermonster (Apr 7, 2006)

In the Tokyopop Beck I bought, they left the curse words in. I was suprised, to say the least.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 7, 2006)

I don't mind if they edit profanity, it's when they edit nudity that bothers me! I wanna see anime boobies damnit! haha. 

Mainly when I read lupin, because he has sex in like every episode and they edit it out here in the US.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2006)

They didn't leave all the cursewords in.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 8, 2006)

Ah, I recently started playing Sim City again. By far the best thing to happen to the series was the addition of custom soundtracks in Sim City 4. Now it will likely never get old.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2006)

Well, the soundtrack to Sim City 3 wasn't all that bad, some nice jazz.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 8, 2006)

Omg love <3  Back at my own comp for a bit with my OWN Itunes <33333333333333333333333333333

* is on cloud number 536, located in 16th heaven*


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 8, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Well, the soundtrack to Sim City 3 wasn't all that bad, some nice jazz.


True, but Coltrane >>>> any jazz that maxis could get.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 8, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> True, but Coltrane >>>> any jazz that maxis could get.




simcity should have a way for you to import your own music...considering you spend so much time playing it...it would make more sense.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2006)

I've never been a big Sim City fan, though. I never was able to get a profit out of the city, so just tended to loading up those premade cities, and then unleashing all the horrors of hell upon them.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 8, 2006)

*shoots Dave's bird down*. Ain't flying no more mofo.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 8, 2006)

RyanfromtheShire said:
			
		

> simcity should have a way for you to import your own music...considering you spend so much time playing it...it would make more sense.


Umm....


			
				Keramachi said:
			
		

> Ah, I recently started playing Sim City again. By far the best thing to happen to the series was the addition of custom soundtracks in Sim City 4. Now it will likely never get old.


Yeah.


----------



## less (Apr 9, 2006)

Godammit, my head. Nerves off the charts, stomach only grudgingly accepting food, English language skills slipping, horribly public internet cafe at La Rambla, No lucky strike in sight. Only Camel. Fucking Camel. 

Barcelona hangover, baby. It aint no childs play.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 9, 2006)

You were supposed to go to denmark, not spain!

Edit: And it's so typical norwegian to whine when abroad XD


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 9, 2006)

So what nationality are you toilet? Made in Taiwan?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 9, 2006)

Durrr....

*covers keyboard in clay*

I'm sculpting again....naked women..with snake and bird heads... xD


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 9, 2006)

kermachi: ha I was generalizing, I didn't mean you personally. Just a random drunk idea from ryan.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 9, 2006)

RyanfromtheShire said:
			
		

> kermachi: ha I was generalizing, I didn't mean you personally. Just a random drunk idea from ryan.


No, you misunderstand me... SimCity 4 HAS custom soundtracks. That's what I was trying to make plain.


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 9, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> naked women..with snake and bird heads... xD


 
Hot.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 9, 2006)

Kinda xD  I only sculpt women...usually can't be bothered with clothes, save a little piece of cloth here and there when people start nagging about nipples and vags ;p  I have like 4 statues of women from the past 2 weeks since I ran out of clay xD


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 9, 2006)

Keramachi said:
			
		

> No, you misunderstand me... SimCity 4 HAS custom soundtracks. That's what I was trying to make plain.




ooooh hahaha well shows how much I know


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm trying to learn Tai Chi. Anyone know of any places where I can learn for free? (i.e. websites, etc.)


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 9, 2006)

You're going to learn yourself tai chi? cool. I'm going to learn myself ninja. 

Just google tai chi abc.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 9, 2006)

Er... I don't know what I'm supposed to be looking for- All the results for "tai chi" just give background and then proceed to links ofr books/videos. Results for "tai chi abc" just gave me news articles.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 9, 2006)

Tai Chi?  I learned some of that in middle school.  Some hippie came in and taught us the ways.  If he didn't think he were mature enough to learn, he would smack our heads and say "I stole your chi, goodbye". I want to learn Kung-Fu.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 9, 2006)

7 Years in Kendo =D, Martial Art's is pretty fun.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 10, 2006)

Closest I ever came to Martial Arts was like..3 years of Majorette training when I was 7. Handle that baton right * or wrong* and you can do more damage than anyone XD {insert list of broken windows, dents in ceilings and walls and sisters with knocked out teeth}


----------



## less (Apr 10, 2006)

I went to Jiu Jitsu class for two years when I was younger. Got an orange belt with two white stripes on it without learning anything. Hated it too. Complete waste of time. How are pèople doing anyway? Still talking about Sim City?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2006)

I've done Judo for two years a few years back, would rather know Jeet Kun Do, Aikido or Fudo Shin Do, though. >.>


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 10, 2006)

I guess we could talk more about Sim City, seeing as I'm quickly addicted. I feel so accomplished, since I can actually run a city well.


----------



## less (Apr 10, 2006)

Well, to me, martial arts is nothing more than a damn waste of time, motivated by the pathetic urge most people have to kick other peoples asses and seldom helping you in any real way. I would rather spend my money on non-violent useless crap, like handwriting analysis, making the world?s biggest omelette or learning stenography. Man, stenography would rock. 

But that's just me. I'm sure martial arts can help other people acheive willpower and self fulfillment and a balanched diet and whatnot, but everytime someone says that, all I hear is an excuse to learn how to kick people asses.

EDIT: GTG, my pants are on fire.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 10, 2006)

Really? Wow that's cool, maybe you should stop humping so many monkeys, its probably chafe burns.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2006)

All Martial Arts are intended as self-defence, but some like Karate are ment for enlightenment more so, but meh. When it comes to fights, I'm more of a grappler, anyway.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm more of an "attack his vital area" person.


----------



## Niabingi (Apr 10, 2006)

Im more of a hit and run kinda person.. throw the first punch and the run like hell!

Although I have been doing martial arts for a while now being as im a small female I wanted to build up some strength and have some sort of defensive knowledge.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2006)

Yet you always seem to get raped.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 10, 2006)

But that latex suit of yours keeps you from getting caught, doesn't it?


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 10, 2006)

Don't ever wear a Canucks jersey in a Calgary highschool, damn bandwagoners...HMPH


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2006)

I have no clue whatsoever what 'Canucks' nor 'Calgary' are.


----------



## Ephemeral (Apr 10, 2006)

Canucks - Vancouver Canucks -  - NHL Hockey Team

Calgary - Alberta

= Canada =P

Anyhow, School sucks.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

Whew, I'm back home from the studio again...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2006)

Blown anything up?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

You are all soon to be pimped with 3 songs by No Tomorrow.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 10, 2006)

Who's that?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2006)

I believe it's his band.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

Correct! Here is the tracklisting of our upcomming single (demo):

*Imbecility & Valour*
1. There Is...
2. Wanderer
3. The Purified Heart


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 10, 2006)

It isn't emo/screamo, is it?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

Definately not screamo. It might be a bit emo sometimes though.. I'm not singing though..

Might sound very produced but since we did everything ourselves we're ficking proud!

Link: Sasuke also shared in the joy.

It needs seeders so I won't upload any yousendit just yet


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

Hey dudes.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

Yaww Dude , sup


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

thx! I expect it to be honest even when the truth is harsh.


----------



## Slug (Apr 10, 2006)

i wanna listen too.. whats up all?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

Being banned really sucked. 

Still, I still stick by what I said.


----------



## Slug (Apr 10, 2006)

which was? hahah


----------



## Sid (Apr 10, 2006)

good shit


----------



## less (Apr 10, 2006)

Which was, if I remember correctly, flaming a Slipknot-fan.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm so worn out... I spent two solid hours playing frisbee. Back and forth, back and forth...


----------



## less (Apr 10, 2006)

You were playing with Dog?

*High-fives self for great zing*


----------



## less (Apr 10, 2006)

dun have a bitorrent client on my folks PC


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin the special thread I made! There's a link in my second post!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm so bored...


----------



## less (Apr 10, 2006)

Why don't you listen to simp's songs and dish out some critisism, then?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

Awww...... fine.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

Yes your bashing is greatly needed. ^^


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

Dang Simp, thats awesome.

If you can play like that, you can do anything. 

Forget my three chord playing bands that last for about one month, you guys rock. 

I'm actually starting a recording studio with a friend of mine, called *Sound System Studios*.

:>


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

Cool! We got into this studio by the pay of the people of Sweden. Paid by taxes..


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

Dude, I mean it, you guys better not stop playing.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 10, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> Cool! We got into this studio by the pay of the people of Sweden. Paid by taxes..




Please tell me how I can do this!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 10, 2006)

I need some help.

Should I start my own indie label with a few friends, or should I try to get signed by Dischord?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 10, 2006)

RyanfromtheShire said:
			
		

> Please tell me how I can do this!



Move over here and keep playing your music. Then simply join one of the several studying organizations (or what the fuck you call them.) From there you can get free studiotime in great studios all for free.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 11, 2006)

My father is actually swedish..so I might have family over there still! Man, that doesn't sound like a bad idea.


----------



## less (Apr 11, 2006)

Scandinavian welfare model for the win.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 11, 2006)

Scandiavian Economic Systems > All


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2006)

Heard they can call for free and Denmark, and have no commercials on TV.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 11, 2006)

shit. that took a long time. Finished a thread about monkey island <3


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2006)

The game ?


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 11, 2006)

The Game, the thug gangbangers of monkey island. 

I mean lolololcare. I wrote a bigass thread about the monkey island series. I'm feeling quite nostalgic.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

Scandanavian women ftw.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 11, 2006)

Shut up, they are mine.


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm coming to steal them. My accent will lure all the lovely ladies in.


----------



## Sid (Apr 11, 2006)

^ My classmate's band.

They're good fun. Only just released their EP "On The Roll". If anyone wants it, it's only €7,50. Send them a message on myspace and I'm sure they'll send!


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

As EP do you mean single? I don't have a big thing player. You know, the old records thing.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 11, 2006)

I like germaphonics' style. It sounds classy and just makes you want to dance.

While we're whoring local bands:


Recognize anyone...? (No, I'm not in the band)


----------



## Sid (Apr 11, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> As EP do you mean single? I don't have a big thing player. You know, the old records thing.



No no, it's a CD, not Vinyl



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> An extended play or EP, is the name given to vinyl records or CDs which are too long to be called singles but too short to qualify as albums. Typically an album has eight or more tracks (anywhere between 25-80 minutes), a single has one to three (5-15 minutes), and an EP four to eight (or around 15-30 minutes).


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

I see. Do you think they'll be famous?


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 11, 2006)

Were you talking about Germaphonics, or Waterdown Clockwise?


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 11, 2006)

Germaphonics.


----------



## Sid (Apr 11, 2006)

Kageyoshi said:
			
		

> I see. Do you think they'll be famous?



Don't know mate. They're still only locals right now. Won a few contests though.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2006)

And one Scandinavian woman is mine, damn you, Toilet!


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyone care about Waterdown Clockwise?


----------



## Sid (Apr 11, 2006)

I tried to listen, but myspace keeps on "buffering" their songs


----------



## Voynich (Apr 11, 2006)

The pink thing on your shirt?


Anyway, finally got a message from Minerva. Have to take my entry exam the 12th of May...at fucking 9 am x_X  Gotta show my portfolio and take a theoretical test so I hafta brush up on my art history and art interpretation >.<


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 11, 2006)

Hey juys.

Wassup!


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 11, 2006)

Noobs are funny when they're dumb, but this one is actually serious.

(read the sig quote)


----------



## DyersEve (Apr 11, 2006)

Ah, n00bs.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 11, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> And one Scandinavian woman is mine, damn you, Toilet!



Only one?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes, and possibly several others, if I feel like it...

Dibs on the redheads! >.>


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 11, 2006)

You know that all ginger kids have no souls right? /Southpark

I call dibs on the hot and cute ones. The shy giggly ones. It's about time for a summer girlfriend now.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2006)

But no redheaded females for you, toiletboy. You have the reputation of a tough, gay biker to hold up.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 11, 2006)

Gay biker gang > pink communist shirt wearing ..people


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2006)

Good thing I'm a liberalist then, huh?


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 11, 2006)

You people are crazy.

In other news, I got a season pass to Six Flags! Woot!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2006)

Never been a fan of six flags, damn capitalistic bastards!


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 11, 2006)

It's not bad if you bring your own food. The roller coasters are insane. I'm going this friday, which should cut down on the crowds a bit.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of roller coasters, to be honest.

Anyways, I'm off to bed. Played Pokemon for six hours straight.

Night bitches.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 11, 2006)

Haha, my friends are getting back into Pokemon too. They're starting a league... losers.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 11, 2006)

Forgive me guys, but I got my hands on a superb album by an artist called Diverse, sorry for not telling earlier.  Its not godly hip-hop but its some great stuff and everyone should get a listen.  My favorite track is probably Move, and What I do.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm so, FUCKING bored right now.


----------



## Slug (Apr 11, 2006)

hokage, ill give it a listen if ya want. ive been really wanting to get ahold of new music lately


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 11, 2006)

Sure thing, I'll upload it now.


----------



## less (Apr 11, 2006)

Didn't moe pimp Diverse like a month ago?

yep he did, right here.
Is it the same album?


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 11, 2006)

I wasn't here a month ago. >.<

Sorry about that.  I'll still keep it uploading for anyone who wants it.


----------



## less (Apr 11, 2006)

Nothing to be sorry about, I was just wondering if it was the same thing.


----------



## Slug (Apr 11, 2006)

now i remember that...  im going to up common's resurrection later if anyone wants it


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Apr 11, 2006)

goldfishofhate said:
			
		

> now i remember that...  im going to up common's resurrection later if anyone wants it



Expect a PM in a few seconds.

Glad we are equal terms, less.


----------



## Slug (Apr 11, 2006)

man, i really need to get a good avy and sig here soon


----------



## less (Apr 11, 2006)

There's always the request threads.


----------



## Slug (Apr 11, 2006)

where would those be? i havent ventured much from the music dept....


nm, i found it.. thanks less


----------



## less (Apr 11, 2006)

And here I was writing you a fifty page tutorial


----------



## Slug (Apr 11, 2006)

im sorry less, gah, i dont even know what i want for avy and sig... haha


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 12, 2006)

hey guys, I'm working on new stuff. So I got this new song. Just guitar and vox right now, but tell me what ya think...I value your opinions!

Nana voices list.


----------



## Slug (Apr 12, 2006)

damn ryan, i really like that recording.. cant wait to hear finished product.. i demand a autographed copy of your cd. and vinyl... in gold... with a hotdog


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 12, 2006)

hahah definatly my friend!


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Durr, I'm not entering this sotw cause I hate the theme, so if anyone wants a sig/ava throw it at me this week xD


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Wicked new sig there, Maho. That you?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Could be ;p 

No not really. Despite the black hair and seductive "please fuck my brains out" look, tis not me.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

So that's what a vectored face looks like eh? I believe I like it.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Hehe, yep. I prefer black/white vector over coloured face vectors cause colours make it all seem a bit...dramatical. ( and it's too much work with all those diff shades of pinkish XD)


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

That's odd... I can't see the sig.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Lol, well it is there. Maybe NF is loading slowly again?


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

That's a weird coincidence. "Shades of Pinkish" is actually the working title of my memoirs.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

Yer, I see it now. The minimalist style is classy.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh please XD  You think a life full of editoring, buying droughty tapes and walking around with weird jackets and a moustache will be a good memoir? XD

Then again...I've read worse 

Edits: Yeah, I'm trying to create myself a definete style... so hopefully people will start to recognize my work. The standard colourful sigs are for those morrons in the art forum who prefer the regular style over experimental styles =.=


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

So Maho, you'll be taking sig requests this week, eh? Keep me on the waiting list- I'll have to find something good.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Sure cutey ^^   Music forum regulars are always welcome for sig requests. Colin is still on my waiting list too, but since he didn't give some sort of theme or subject I have no idea what to make. So giving me at least a theme will increase the sig speed muchly xD


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Droughty tapes? Wtf? And my jacket looks just fine, nothing weird about it, thank you very much.

The moustache I obviously have no excuse for.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

As expected.

Moustaches are so... seventies. So either you're way way behind or so far ahead as a trendsetter that it will take the rest of the world 30 years to catch up again


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Maho. Do I have to supply a photograph, or can I request that you do a sketch then vector it?


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes. When I think about it that way, maybe the moustache was my subconcious sabotage of the trendy clothes I bought that day.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

@ Kera: Kinda depends really. I can do some freestyle vectoring, but pictures or clear drawings will certainly increase the speed by 200% XD 

@ less: Must be. There is no excuse for a moustache. No excuse whatsoever. Unless you're Chuck norris, cause let's face it, he needs no excuse for being.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Just realized two things music fourm related: 1. I really really want "Deep Cuts" by The Knife and 2. The Spanish Chick Bartender Mixtape is 610mb zipped, so even if I bother to up it, no one within their right minds would dl it


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm annoyed XD  The more I look at your sig, the more mistakes and flaws I find in it. Prolly few anyone would notice, but since I made it, I notice them >.<


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Don't be so hard on yourself, love. Even with invisible flaws, having the abso-fucking-lutely finest sig-ava combo on nf is good enough for me.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

<3  I know. I just prefer perfection when I make something for others. Flaws on things I make for myself I can deal with, but ah well, with 5/6 hours of work on a sig it can be expected that some things slip past me xD


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

That didn't take as long as I thought it would.
Sig photo:

Remove the background, vector it like less', except make it black, white, and blue. Add the text: "Orbis terrarum est quoque decorus nobis ut exsisto letalis."
Avatar:

Same deal, without text.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Moustaches are porny.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

"Porny" is a great adjective.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

One worthy of Moe?

And y'know, I've never seen a pic of you.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't think I've seen a photo of either of you.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

I've never been much of a camwhore, and when I tried at the Kaizers concert, the borrowed digital camera actually broke. It works fine for taking pictures, but but noone can get anything out of it.

EDIT: Come to think of it, I did post one way back in the old convo. Not my least fucked up side, but it's back there somewhere.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

HA, I saw pics of less xP 

Anyway, I'll see what I can do with those pictures Kera...

Edit: Gya! Small pictures. I'll see what I can do but be aware that vectors usually need pictures twice the size of what you'd like the sig to be  

Like less'  sig pic was 900 pixels in height.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, that's fine for the avatar, but not for the sig. I'll find a bigger photo.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Righty. I've been listening to the same song by The Knife for half an hour now. I'm going downtown to buy everything and anything they've ever done. See you all later.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

I like the song, but the girl has got a pretty whiney voice.

On a sidenote, I'm gonna marry Simpatik okies?


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm interested to see how the sig turns out.

But, you should probably ask SimpatiK before you call dibs on him.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

And Cata will probably ask for DP-rights.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

Maho, do you take requests? I would need a whole new look on my siggie... The ones I have had up 'til now is just evidence for my n00bskills at PS..


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Ask him? You mean he might even turn me down? Like he might not be overjoyed with happiness at the propect of being mine? 


Yes I'm taking requests. Pm me with them cause keep track of them in the thread is troublesome.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

....Maho, now that's just _too_ easy, even for you.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

I just noticed the current convo


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey Simp <3  

Wanna marry me? Ofcousre you do. 

Pm me the sig requests okay?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

I wonder if this will last as long as Miss Spears' first marriage...


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

55 hours is quite long for an online marriage xD


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

I believe in eternal love 

I'm writing up my request.. I'm including some pics for your pleasure ^^


----------



## Sid (Apr 12, 2006)

less said:
			
		

> Righty. I've been listening to the same song by The Knife for half an hour now. I'm going downtown to buy everything and anything they've ever done. See you all later.



Oh, I was just about to upload _Deep Cuts_ for you.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw, thanks man! I own it now, along with their two others. _Deep Cuts_ absolutely rule. I knew it would. 

If they're others work like this one, expect a pimp of dimensions epic. (Or has The Knife been pimped before? I forget these things )


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

The Knife has never been put up for pimpage.. I have yet to listen to anything of them though I have Silent Shout on my computer


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

SimpatiK said:
			
		

> I believe in eternal love
> 
> I'm writing up my request.. I'm including some pics for your pleasure ^^



I could try that for a change    Wheee, more requests!  


Durr, just finished Kera's sig. Now it's waiting for him to get back from frisbee to pick 1 out of 2 versions XD


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Why don't you post them here, and we'll put them to a vote?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha, they're not that ready yet , they're just 2 diff formats I can work out.  Besides, it wouldn't be nice to Kera to show everyone his new sig in advance. But he'll be happy it's shorter than the 3 days waiting time indication I gave him xD


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok, I admit I'm just curious. I have the feeling we'll look like brothers after this


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Oh not at all. Kera's has much more colour. Black, white, grey and a few shades of blue/green. Oh dammit, i cannot resist. Lemme upload the damned *unfinished though* sig and let the bragging commence.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

You mean I will finally have a sibling, daddy?


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

*removed siggage*

As I said, unfinished. I still need a good font for the text and Kera's approval of shape and stuffs.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 12, 2006)

Did you guys know that the crown of scotland once belonged to a three year old norwegian girl? And she was married away to the 6 year old prince of Englad?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Not those precise facts, but I am aware that children used to get married to one another centuries ago, seeing as the average lifespan was about fourty to fifty years.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

That's not like mine at all! I don't know if I'm dissapointed or relieved. I does look awesome, though, and I might be imagining this but it IS very Kera, right? Then again, that might be because he picked the stock.

So yes, it's good to mine wasn't a fluke; Maho's clean vector style completely owns most of nf's gfx'ers lens flares and brushes and filters and abstract metallic shapes floating in space.

EDIT: Everyone knows Scandinavian girls put out early.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Mine is still fucking awesome though, but I can predict a fad of Maho-made sigs for the Music Dept. regulars.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

*gives everyone a roundhouse kick to the face*

Hey.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

<3 See that's why I'm keeping you. 

Now I hope Kera approves of it. I still need to do his ava, but if he likes this, i'll at least know what style to make the ava in.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

@hobo: Yes it is, but it strecthes the forum.

And wasn't it you who wanted a music dep. regulars uniform a little while back? This might be it.

@Maho: Who's keeping who? Shall we ever find out or give a damn?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

My sig stretches the forum less horizontally than your sig does vertically.

And indeed it was, pops.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Besides, sigs made by me are pretty rare but easily recognized.

I'm gonna remove kera's sig now to prevent stealage XD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

It doesn't stretch the page Less.

:\


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Dave's sig does stretch the forum for me >.>  Not much, just 2 inch or so.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, it strecthes mine, damnit! Do you mean to tell me my forum is inferior?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

No, just means your sig stretches more than mine.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

It means you need a wider moniter Less!


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Aw, to hell with it. Shouldn't you be out flaming Slipknot-fans or something?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

He's flaming an illiterate and hypocritical rap fan.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Good to know he's not losing his edge, at least


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

If I lost my edge, I be lying down in my bed eating my own weight in Twinkies.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

FATTIE!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

Uh...

*looks at C&S's avy*

Pine Cone.. eater.. person... Um...

Whatever.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Now THAT's a burn.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

-flexes- WHO'S THE JUGGERNAUT NOW, BITCH?!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

C&S rams the pine cones up little kids asses.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

And what is wrong with that?


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

It's a massive waste of kid ass, that's what.

That makes two pedo-puns in two pages of convo. Time I calmed down a bit.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

I need to widen them up before penetrating with my cock. _Too_ tight isn't good.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Your subtlety never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

Jesus dude.

Do you drug them? 'Cause I don't think a kid would want to be rammed by a hairy old guy.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Well pops, what can I say, it's an art.

And no need to drug them, my cock emits a sound similair to that of the flute played by the ratcatcher of Hamel.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

Haha.

That's a good one.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Okay Dave, it's time I'm gonna put you on some pedo site


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Put yourself on it, while you're at it. Or did the fact that Simpatik's 16 escape you?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

I've just become the biggest mod ever.

In my mind of course.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm God in my own.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

16 IS legal you know.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes, but not legal as an adult, that's not until 18.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

So? I can wait 2 years. Expectations are of him getting hotter so it's a win/win situation. : D 

*optimiste*


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Yet I have no doubt about you having paedophilic thoughts about him already. =O


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

*Looks over at Proof-thread from his rocking chair, puts down newspaper and removes pipe from mouth*

I say, It looks like that rascal Dog is going for a second ban.

EDIT: C'mon. It's no secret that Maho likes'em young.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

God, crazymtf is dupid.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Depends on how you act towards him, as with most people.

-moves onto his pappie's lap-

Pops, never been informed that smoking kills?


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Well son, when you get to be my age you realize that longevity ain't all it's cracked up to be.

*gives sonny a Werther's original*


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

-takes and suckles- 

But I do get to inherit your collections, right?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

*stabs crazymtf in his mind*

God. What a biatch.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

I blame you.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

My music collection? Why of course, kiddo. I wouldn't want you listening to crap music when I'm gone now, would I? How would you get laid?

*ruffles hair*

My collection of fire damaged underpants is going with me in the grave, though.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

I know! Why do you think I am a baiter!

Gosh!


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Dog said:
			
		

> I know! Why do you think I am a baiter!
> 
> Gosh!


The funny thing is that he just turned the game on you and you're taking the bait hook, line and sinker.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Don't worry pops, I have your pyromaniacle genes with in me, I'll be sure to carry on the legacy.

Dog: The gay baiter.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm probably just gonna give him a long neg rep about why Proof is inferior to Eek-a-Mouse.


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

You're adorable when you sulk.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

That's my dad! -throws a glance of admiration-


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

My god.

*runs*


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes I am.

It's been a good one, folks. I'm off.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Night pops.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck, you guys almost spammed up to 2000 posts again. Time for a new thread soon, any ideas for the next title?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Music Dept. Convo #3 - More dick jokes than the average Sai / Paedo-talk galore.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

What about: Music Department Convo #3: Welcome all Chickenshit Conformists!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok, asking you guys for suggestions was a bad call on my side. I apologize. XDD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Whatchoo mean, 'a bad call'?!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

Hey!

Mine wash goot!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok, I'll compromise. XDD


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

Ehh..

I better go anyway...


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Wasn't this supposed to be the title of the NEXT convo, Jos? XD

JOOOOOOOOS!  IT'S PAEDO, NOT PSUEDO! CENSORSHIP! ANARCHY WILL BE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 12, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> Wasn't this supposed to be the title of the NEXT convo, Jos? XD


I said, I'd compromise. Can't let you guys ruin the next convo before it even starts.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

I ruin nothing, I keep them alive. My post-counts in this thread and the previous are proof of that.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

The new sig is sooo beautiful.

Maho, you're the best.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

That is one awesome sig, Kera.


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 12, 2006)

Cinder and Smoke said:
			
		

> I ruin nothing, I keep them alive. My post-counts in this thread and the previous are proof of that.


Maybe I should stop recycling them and instead start trashing just to kill your post count?  

Good job spammin, Dave! XD

Nice sig, Keramachi. Maho's GFXing skillz rulez!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

master Dave! tell me now about your Convo spamming skillz!

ED: Woah  Now I can't wait for what Maho will accomplish for me! I might even marry her for real


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

-flexes spammuscles-
First, you relax, and let the spam flow through thy veins, beforeth trying to control the Spam, you must understand that Spam is with in everything, and _is_ everything.

Then you just start posting like a rabid monkey on steroids for the hell of it.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

Indeed. This new combo of art by Maho makes me quite happy.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Durrr XD 


Thanks.

And Simp, Adam has never looked so good xD  I'm half done with his face and it looks pretty awesome even if i say so myself. ;p


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Can you do one for me?


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you gonna have her vector your Winnie the Pooh stuff? XD


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

You'll have to wait. Simp's is pretty huge so that might take at least a week or 2. (and now I actually mean at the least a week or 2, not 2 hours XD)

I'll do yours after Simp's is done.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

-loves on you- <3


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

Okay, now I'm gonna work on. After those 2 weeks I'll know every damn pimple on Simp's and his friends' faces xD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Hahaha.

Does that sound like a potential orgie for the band to anyone besides me?


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't think so.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

Maho said:
			
		

> Okay, now I'm gonna work on. After those 2 weeks I'll know every damn pimple on Simp's and his friends' faces xD



*Simp doing his Homer Simpson Impersonation*
Woohooo


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

See, my young apprentice, your Spam-skillz are improving already.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

Teach us more, oh sensei.


----------



## Voynich (Apr 12, 2006)

xD  Adam looks like Elvis with those sideburns....  

I'm actually impressing myself with this vectoring XD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Getting a bit narcicistical?! 

And Kera, thy must first open thy anus before learning.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

Should this thread continue? Or shall I start a new one?


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

Let this continue. How lng before it crashes totally like the threads do on last.fm...


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

Well, some crazy shit happened with the last one. It was like it was fucking with time itself.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

DragonSlayer is my new fav pimp.. Where the hell is Cata


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

I think he's on a trip or something. But I don't really know.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

As in the traveling kind, or the drug-induced one?

And Jos will probably create a new thread in good time.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

Alot of the cool people isn't here that much anymore... Moe is away, Cata is away, where the hell is Erk??? JKingler and S&G is slacking of and are more regulary in other forums... Those people and Maho where the coolest bunch when I came in here the first time..


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

The travelling kind. If he were on the same trip for this long, he'd be dead. Or that shit is so good, he's not coming back to NF.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm much better than all of those fools!


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

Naah, you're just the spamming foo, Dave . But I love you too!

Am I drunk


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Most likely, Scandinavian kids like to do that.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

hey! I found Vodka leftovers!


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 12, 2006)

Good for you. If I drunk alcohol, I would probably be a whiskey-only man.

I'm off to bed, night lovers. <3


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

Now whiskey is too cool for school. Nighty, Dave!


----------



## DragonSlayer (Apr 12, 2006)

I have noticed that Cata hasn't been posting as well. 

I've been busy with school and new games so I haven't been very active lately.

Aw well, sleep time, early morning tomorrow.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 12, 2006)

I heard whiskey! I am da whiskey man.


----------



## Efraim Longstocking (Apr 12, 2006)

How could you not be! You're a folk dude!


----------



## less (Apr 12, 2006)

Whisky-recomendation before I hit the sack: Ardbeg

This baby kicks like mule and tastes like salt and sea and a barn set on fire. The best thing I ever bought. Beats Lagavulin by a nose.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

Hah, alcohol stereotypes. I have no idea what I'd drink if I did, but gin is sophistocated and stylish.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 12, 2006)

haha It is pretty cliche for a folk singer to drink whiskey. But I love it. hot damn. I'm gonna get a bottle tonight. I like johnny walker red label..but I'm short on cash...so I'll pick up some jim beam. >.<


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS IS ALL JACK! AHAHAAHAHAHA


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

That post is almost as crazy as your avy.


----------



## Toiletnojutsu (Apr 12, 2006)

HAHA THATS GREAT IN WHOM YO UDON't pay XD


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

...what

...the

...fuck?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

Man.

The Stranglers fucking own.

I had a mix tape of them, but it got destroyed.

So I bought the album.


----------



## Keramachi (Apr 12, 2006)

One word:

Pimpage?


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll try.

And, it isn't hardcore or punk!

Its more like art-rock.

But, it's still undefinable.


----------



## RyanfromtheShire (Apr 12, 2006)

hiya kiddies! I'm drunk. anyuways. Anyone seen "No Direction HOme" bob dylands docu,mentary? it's so good!


----------



## sunshine and gasoline (Apr 12, 2006)

Time for a new thread, Davespamwhores!


----------

